# IUI Girls TTC Part 210



## Martha Moo

New home ladies


Happy Chatting

lots of    to all

~E~


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Well just thought I'd get on here first a ha ha ha (wicked laugh)!

Just to answer your question about what stage I'm at, we have filled all the paperwork in for the ivf clinic, the funding has been approved for the ivf coz treatment has to be out of county and so we are just waiting for an appointment to come through - then i'll let you guys know. I'm not too scared yet but i'm sure when the time comes it will be nerve wracking   . However I am enjoying having a break from treatment at the moment   and  when I can and looking after greyhounds, also talking with my boss about some course in management that work could fund but that won't start until after ivf so we'll know one way or another if you know what I mean. 
I know I'm not on here much but i am keeping up to date with you all and wish you all get a bfp. This site is brilliant and once I'm back on treatment I'm sure i'll be back on here needing some support.
Anyway will stop rambling on now and sending you all positive vibes       oh and a few hugs


----------



## lesbo_mum

oooo new thread  

Only 11 days to go for me on the 2ww and my god its dragging  

I had a little fun this morning and did a pg test just to see what a positive looks like... Dont worry i know its not real and its the trigger thats caused it but hey it was still cool to see...little things amuse little minds   I wont be doing a real test until OTD

Hope everyones ok


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Just 13 more days to go.....Aaarrgghh!!
I'm so bloated did anyone else find this after basting??  And slight backache??

Have a good day evryone,
big hugs,
rungirl
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

4 more days of the 2ww to go for me, not expecting a ++ as I feel like poo, my tummy is crampy, my boobs hurt, my moods swings are horrendous, I wish the weekend was here now


----------



## lesbo_mum

Rungirl- I've had bloating and cramps but i think its from the trigger..

Hippychick- 4 days not long now i have everything crossed for you


----------



## Guest

Ooh new home, thanks holly17  

rungirl, it's completely normal to have bloating, cramping, backache, wind   etc! You had a lot of follies there so it'll take your ovaries a while to settle down   

Hippychicky-       

Em-    Think you win the record for the earliest to test    no more tests till test day!!!

Bee- Enjoy your   

Fran- are you back from your hols yet? I miss my cycle buddy!!     

Have a good day my lovelies    xxx


----------



## kdb

Good morning all!

Jumping in to bookmark the new thread - let's get some BFPs on here quicksmart to make it a lucky thread 

Re; the brazil nuts and pineapple juice... you only need two nuts a day to get the recommended daily allowance of selenium, so if you really don't like the taste of them and you're taking a supplement with it already in, then don't feel bad about giving them a miss. I love them and have them chopped on my cereal.

The pineapple juice is for bromelain which is believed to break up enzymes that can inhibit implantation. So, you only need it on ov day and the following 5-6 days. http://dearreilly.blogspot.com/2007/08/pineapple-pregnancies.html

You can get bromelain supplements from H&B if you'd rather not drink / eat fresh pineapple / juice.

Don't overdo it though, as some reports have linked uterine contractions with 'large' quantities.

Everything in moderation rings true here! 

/links


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

Let's hope the new thread brings with it loads of BFP's       

Shemonky all the best for the scan today hun  

Hope everyone is well. I gotta dash but will be back later to do some personals. Happy Tuesday ladies  

Tamsin x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps just puuting my stamp so I dont lose you


----------



## PompeyD

Hey all,

Bee - Sounds like everythings looking good, hope you don't have to wait too long for that appointment    

Kitten - How's you? Still counting down?    

Tama - Lots of bfps on this thread would be great  

kd - Only 2 brazils a day, I'll be cutting down  

Rungirl - Bloating has been really bad for me this month and you had 6 follies pop   Hope it settles down soon  

Hippychick - Hope the symptoms are good signs, keep positive      

Shemonkey - How did your scan go?    

Em - Here's hoping you're looking at another positive test in 11 days    

I've hurt my neck so added to the painful bloating I'm feeling sorry for myself today   


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

PompeyD, have you taken the day off work?

Hi KD and Kitten xx

Tama, lets officially make this a lucky thread       !!

Had my scan, bloomin hurt today for some reason   No follies on left ovary but 4 on right, 8, 9, 10 and 13 mm and lining 8mm so pretty good. Am having a minor panic that all 4 will grow too big and will have to abandon but fingers crossed that won't happen, back for scan on Thurs and they reckon insem on Sat    

  xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Shemonkey,

Yes I'm at home, could do with stronger painkillers but don't like to take anything other than paracetomal at the moment   Got my wheat bag that helps.
Will your clinic not go ahead with 4? You could have quads too   Will cut back on the follie dances & hopefully it will all be perfect when you go again on Thursday    


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

PompeyD you poor thing, as if the 2ww wasn't bad enough without having to contend with a bad neck    

Our clinic are really strict on only allowing up to 3 follies   I have to just hope it'll be fine, it's been ok every time so far  

Hope your neck gets better soon  

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Pompey yes I am   27 days, I have a painfull neck as well and a tight chest today whats going on  .

Shemonkey hello sweete you will be just fine Hun.


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey - those are great results   Let's hope one little follie decides to sit this one out leaving you with three lovely follies ready for Saturday   I'll keep everything crossed for you     xx

Pompey - sorry you have a bad neck hope you feel better soon   x

Kd - you always have great answers, only 2 brazil nuts a day, really? I'll have to cut back too I was having about 6-8   DH seems to think they will help him too so he has taken to eatting my stash only he thinks he needs half a bag   xx

Kitten - sorry you have a bad neck too x

Blimey I swear people know when I'm having a cheeky 5 minutes on FF.....one of the teachers just emailed me asking about some letters so better do them quick smart  

Tx


----------



## Arnie

Hi my little sweeties,
Shemonkey, no wonder you've had more twinges this cycle with 4 follies growing well! Will   that the smallest follie will drop off ... which we of course now know is the technical term! Fingers crossed for Thursday honey. This is so going to be your lucky cycle    
Pompey, poor you with a sore neck. When I was on my decapeptyl injections I had a really poorly neck, don't think our bodies like all these meds.  Physio sorted mine out but not til i'd suffered for about 3 months with it, doh!  . Think is good to keep it warm so keep that weetie in place .... or wear a scarf!
Kitten, you've got a painful neck too? Thats got to be stress induced dont you think .... the anticipation/excitement of IVF, only 27 days, eeeeeeeeeeek!
kd, thanks for the info on the brazil nuts, will cut down from 5 but only to 4 just in case!
HippyChick, try and stay positive, only a couple more days to go   
and Rungirl, only ....... oh yeah 13 more days to go,  . Hope your bloating goes down soon.  So are you running at the moment or deciding to give it a miss?
Em, vaguely thought about doing the test early to see a positive thing myself but decided was too mean to spend the money on a wasted pee stick! Hope you get the real thing in 2 weeks!  
Bee, glad youre making the most of your break from tx before leaping on the rollercoaster again! 
Tama, my dp is the same, he's such a pig, once stated wont stop and then complains about them making him feel sick!
Hope everyone else is ok, xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie I never really thought of it as stress maybe it is but good stress as I'm so excited  .


----------



## Huggies

Hi gorgeous gals - I haven't been on over the weekend and can't believe how much I have probably missed!!   

Shemonkey - great results for your follies - I really hope all goes to plan and you don't have to abandon     Not going to do a follie dance today incase you end up with 6!! 

PompeyD - sorry about your neck!  Hope you start feeling some relief soon! 

kd74 - thanks for the info on brazil nuts and pineapple juice -I am coming up to OV time, so will start on them this week!   

rungirl - I remember having terrible bloatedness and back ache after my first basting - it passed after a couple of days.

Hippychick - best of luck - not long to go -send very positive vibes your way      

Bee - enjoy the non-treatment just now and make the most of being able to do everything you can't normally!!    

lesbo_mum - 11 days.....it will feel like a lifetime just now, but hope it goes quickly for you!!  

Well, I need to start peeing on OPK's today and try and identify OV!  Should be interesting since my AF was 3 days late last cycle - so might need to wait a bit longer this cycle to detect it.  I have felt pretty good on the letrozole though - maybe a bit tired, but not having the mood swings that I did last cycle on Clomid.  I have been having OV twinges in the last 24 hours and constantly feel bloated these days!!  Still have our visitors with us - so will need to be accurate this month on when to  !! 

Best of luck to you all

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi FFs - didn't mean to alarm you re; the nuts - two will give you the RDA but you can have up to eight a day without overdoing it (although be mindful of the fat in them).  I love them so will be sneaking an extra couple  when I'm back on tx next month!

Pompey - not sure if you've ever tried osteopathy but I have been seeing a guy who does osteopathy and cranial osteopathy recently and he worked wonders on my dodgy shoulder.  Instant relief from the pain in just one session.  The touch is very very light so it's not a painful treatment.

On a conf call at the mo so can't do personals - hope you all enjoyed some sunshine today - if only all our winter days were like this!


----------



## Guest

Ah bless you Kitten, I'm excited for you    

Sounds as though you have a few good follies in there Huggies   Do you get scanned on the letrozole or do they just leave you to it? Hope you manage to squeeze some   in with your visitors   ........obviously not WITH your visitors but with them being there   

Arnie, how are you doing my lovely, hope the clomid isn't too bad   

Tama, luckily my OH hates brazils so I get to eat them all myself.......  

No wheatbag for me today, am hoping 1 of those follies is having a nice long snooze or is (technical term) dropping off   

  xxx


----------



## Huggies

Shemonkey - no scans at the moment - they are being good and leaving me to it until our health insurance kicks in and we can afford to have full treatment cycle sometime soon.  It does worry me sometimes that I am left on my own - incase of multiples, but considering no BFP yet, I guess it isn't too much of a risk just now.  I hope to be doing a fully IUI with scans, etc next cycle after I see my consultant at the end of the month.  I am intrigued to see what is going on within me now!!

I haven't eaten Brazil nuts thus far - not a big NUT fan, but will certainly give them a go and with 2/3 a day, I am sure I can cope with that.

 

xxxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hello troops

Just popping in to join the new shiny thread  

I can also confirm that stress causes all sorts of aching shoulders, backs and necks.

Possibly unconciously tensing up, possibly getting cold at night sleeping, 

Sorry Pomp - really hope it gets better soon, sore neck, horrid.

Lucky Huggies not having them scans yet!

Me and DH went for initial IVF appointment today and I got 'wanded' again .. deep joy .. seems Ive been and gone and ovulated pah! Blink and you miss it (apart from the ovary pain and back ache of course). We're down for tests in March 2010 and treatment in July 2010. That'll be the NHS then ... 30% success rate and only one go ... no pressure to get it right first time then ? 

Someone was asking about post IUI symptoms, I can confirm: bloating, wind  , misery, optimism, over zealous need to pee on HPTs      

Shemonk, I feel sure that 'extra' follie will slow down for your tx sat   

Love to all - Bee lovely to hear from you!

Best of luck to everyone testing and growing folls

Tig


----------



## MrsFish

Hi everybody,

I know I haven't been on here much - it's just hard to find the time. 
Well, we've had our 3 goes at IUI and they have all been unsuccessful. Next step IVF. I can't believe it. We really thought IUI was going to work for us. Hopefully it will for you ladies.
I guess i'll have to join the IUI girls turned IVF thread lol.
When I found out that our 3rd IUI had failed I think I was in shock. My husband took the news quite bad obviously but I thought i'd go shopping to keep my mind off it. I nipped to Morrisons for get a few bits - worst mistake ever!!!!!! The whole supermarket was packed with kids and parents!! I quickly grabbed what I needed and headed for nearest the checkout without children. I had just loaded my shopping onto the conveyor belt when I turned round to face a couple cueing behind me with not only a cute toddler but a baby in the trolley and the woman was pregnant!!!!!!!!!! Talk about rubbing it in my face! I almost felt like I was having a panic attack and to make things worse there was nothing I could do to prevent the tears rolling down my face. The checkout girl must have thought I was a looney.

Anyway, I'm wishing everyone on here the best of luck. I'm so glad I found this site. I don't feel alone so much when I read your stories.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Fish I'm so sorry IUI didn't work for you    It's so hard isn't it when there just seem to be pregnant women, babies and children everywhere, you were very brave to go out at all, I tend to curl up on the sofa for a couple of days after a bfn   

I wish you all the luck in the world for your IVF and hope so much it works for you my lovely


----------



## HippyChicky

MrsFish, wishing you the best of luck with the IVF, so sorry that the IUI never worked


----------



## KittyB

Sorry it didn't work for you, MrsFish.   We'll be doing IVF if this IUI cycle doesn't work.

I just spent a few minutes on the old thread, wondering why I couldn't quote anyone.   So apologies for the lack of personals.

Interesting about the brazil nuts, I've been eating a fair few of the chocolate-coated variety recently. Might have to knock that on the head, as I'm not eating for two - yet!  

We had our basting yesterday, one folly (natural IUI cycle) and I was told I'd OV yesterday. Got a -ve OPK yesterday, but have had +ve OPK and bloating this evening, so I think the egg is about to pop. 

We made an appointment with a fertility doctor (yet another - I swear we've seen every doctor in the gynae department now  ), as our previous consultant is apparently 'AWOL', and the first available timeslot for an appointment with him was December 1st.   Considering how quickly we can usually get appointments, this is quite unusual.   Anyway, we're seeing this other fertility doctor on 26th October, which is our test date for this cycle. If I am PG, I will keep the appointment and ask about early scans, bloods etc., to put my mind at rest. If I'm not PG, we will discuss our plan for the next steps. 

   and     as required.


----------



## Guest

Good luck Kitty        xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning, hope your necks are better today PompeyD and Kitten   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Shemonkey I feel much better I think I might be coming down with cold don't no what the neck thing was  .


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hi All

Just thought I would say hi and wishing you all good luck for future iui's.

Rungirl  - I had bloating and cramps after my iui, think it's pretty normal.

Lu - congrats on your scan, look after yourself!

Sorry Mrs Fish   hope ivf works for you!

Shemonkey hope that your follies stay the same 

Pompey D hope your neck feels better soon. 



   for everyone else.


Just a quickie really don't know if anyone can help. Still spotting from AF last week, but really having problems with raised temp. Going hot and cold frequently. Do you think it could be the drugs still in my system. Also suffering with headaches( not normal for me)?

i wondered if anyone has had the same experiences? Anyway need to feel better as have trip to Spain on Sat for 3 days! 

Keep smiling     to everyone

love nikki xx


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie from me as I'm at lunch atm.  I've been feeling a lot better yesterday and today.  My ovaries aren't anyway as sore as they were.  Hopefully things are getting back to normal in there...but not too normal eh, cos I want that BFP!!!

Nikki - I haven't had any symptoms like that from TX but it sounds more like a cold/flu though.  Hope you're better by Sat for your trip to Spain.

Kitten honey - counting down to your IVF now eh?  Fingers crossed it'll all go smoothly for you.

Kitty - Fingers crossed for you and welcome to the 2WW

Mrs Fish - so sorry things haven't worked for you.  But at least you have the IVF to aim for now.  Just try and feel confident that there's a better success rate with that.

Hi to everyone else...sorry I haven't go to do all the personals but I'm running out of time.

Take care all

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Irish


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Sorry going to be a me post. Not having a good day, neck still hurts and feel so down   went to doctors and she's signed me off for the rest of the 2ww. Told my sister who is the only family member we've told and who is normally really supportive and she said 'I was nuts for letting them sign me off'  I had to hang up which I don't normally do & reeling from it now. Can't stop crying      

PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

Why are you nuts, don't listern to her honey you do what you feel is best


----------



## lesbo_mum

PompeyD- your not nuts at all hun...  if i could get signed off for the 2ww i would.. I suggest putting a film on, putting your feet up and having some choc to help you relax


----------



## Kitten 80

I no this is a strange question but can wind feel like af cramps?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kitten- i was thinking the same thing... i've had what feel like AF cramps for a few days now... i put it down to the clomid.. but i guess wind might be a possibility


----------



## rungirl

Hi

Pompey - you just do what is best for you, hun and i agree with *****-mum...dvd, chocolate and relax!!!!
big hugs,
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Its wind then as I'm not on clomid  .


----------



## Arnie

Pompey, nuts for getting signed off work when you're feeling like sh*t?!!! Errr, for once think its not us that are loopy loo but your (probably normally lovely) sister. Good for you hanging up on her, its one thing to get  on with life as best we can but we do expect a bit of sensitivity when it gets too much.  Especially as you seem to be so upbeat most of the time, pah! DVD good idea. Actually, have you got the tv version of Pride and Prejudice with Colin Firth? Just driving back from site and dreaming about watching the whole lot in one go ..... oooh Mr Darcy!!!
Mrs Fish, so sorry to hear that your last IUI was not successful. Ive been thinking about you a lot these last couple of days cos I knew you were due to test the same time as me   . I'm sure IVF will prove successful for you and you'll get your baby    
Shemonkey, were you being scanned again today??   you're down to 3 follies!
xx


----------



## Guest

PompeyD      I'm really glad you've got a sensitive doc that signed you off, you take it easy and do what you want to do and don't worry about what anyone else thinks   I'm sure your sister wouldn't have meant to upset you   Do lots of your favourite things and I'm sure your DH will look after you   Take care sweetie xxx

No scan today Arnie, tomorrow eek   Couldn't sleep last night my ovary was so bloomin' sore, hope it was that spare follie doing a runner and not pumping iron in there  

  xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Shemonkey - My doc was really lovely & I know my sister would never mean to upset me. Will talk to her when I'm feeling a bit stronger. Hope that spare follie has taken the hint & gone. Good luck for tomorrow        

Arnie - I was expecting sympathy when I rang my sister   Haven't got pride & prejudice but may go order it. I have plenty of other Colin Firth films to keep me entertained in the meantime  

Thanks Rungirl, Em & Kitten  

Irish - Glad your ovaries are settling down    

Nikki - I've always found symptoms stop after AF. Hope you're feeling better by the weekend    

Kitty - Welcome back to the 2ww  

MrsFish - Sorry IUI didn't work for you. Wishing you lots of luck for IVF    

KD - Thanks for the advice, neck seems a bit better today so I'm hoping it'll be back to normal soon  

Huggies - Hope you get that +ve OPK soon    

I'm just waiting for DH to get home and provide some TLC & maybe cook me dinner if I'm lucky  


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Its so boring waiting to get basted ..... I'm going properly loopy, keep analysing symptoms and then have to remind myself that i've just had a period so no way am I up the duff!    Almost wish I'd let dp organise another tube dye test now, just so i'd have something to obsess about, really must be desperate cos the last one was rather painful  
Hey ho, only another 9 days before my first scan, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Hoping we've had a couple of bfps by then   
Shemonkey, weightlifting follies? I like it! Unfortunately, think my follies take after me when it comes to exercise as I only ever have one which bothers to mature, grrrrrrr!
Pompey, make sure you get the tv series not that rubbish film with pouty Kneightly in it! 
xx


----------



## HippyChicky

PompeyD, promise me you will relax and take things easy.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Well don't think my 1st IUI has worked, did a preg test this morning (yes I know, i did it several days too early) and it was neg, tummy cramps have got slightly worse during the day and has a teeny bit of spotting earlier. What annoys me most is if af turns up during the night it will be 3 days early, guess my body is screwed up this cycle.


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie - That's a long wait for first scan   Follie dance for you           

HippyChicky -     That's really early to be testing  Hope AF stays away and the result changes to bfp for you         


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

So sorry HippyChicky, hope it's just too early and AF stays away         

PompeyD/Arnie- I LOVE Colin Firth  haven't seen Pride & Prejudice tho, how have missed that one  !!! Hope DH is treating you like a queen  PompeyD  

Follie dance for you Arnie: [fly]      [/fly]

Glad your ovaries have settled down Irish     

   xxx


----------



## Huggies

PompeyD - so sorry about the way your sister reacted    but very glad the doc had the sense to sign you off for a bit until you get your strength back - just look after and worry only about yourself, no-one else!!

Shemonkey - I hope your pain last night was that other follie shrinking away to let the others do their thing.  Best of luck tomorrow - will be thinking positive thoughts for you!!    

HippyChicky - I really hope AF stays away for you - especially with it being 3 days early -    

Arnie - best of luck this cycle, here's your follie dance!!       

irishgirlie - glad you are feeling better and the pain has subsided - fingers crossed everything is just settling down to accommodate your BFP!   

Nikki - could well be the remains of the drugs working their way out of your system - I know I still get bad aftermath brown spotting after my period now.  Hope you feel better before your trip to Spain - Enjoy!!  

KittyB - Huge amounts of babydust coming your way and I really hope this IUI has worked for you - at least if not, you are right into discussing next steps!! 

Mrs Fish - so sorry     So hard when other pregnant ladies face you every day!!  You will get there, as will we all!  We will be all the stronger for it when it does happen.  Best of luck for starting IVF.

Tig - all the best for your IVF - I am sure the time will fly by between now and March and get you in a positive frame of mind for what I hope will become a successful treatment for you!     

Will go and POAS in a couple of hours and look for +OPK - been so tired recently with the change of weather and dark nights that hubby and I are more tempted to sleep than bed - will need to shake things up a bit tonight!!!  

Good luck to you all - lets get some BFPs on this new thread!!!

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## angelpie

Well ladies looks like its a,

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope im on day 13 post iui did a test mon,tues both were negative, Then tested this morn on a cheapie and was sure i could c a very faint line so i then used clearblue digi and it came up srtaight away pregnant 1-2 weeks!!
Oh my lord was i shocked!!! So went 2 work and bought some tesco own brand and av done 2 of those this afternoon both positive!!!

I rang the hosp and they said 2 b happy but slightly caucious but booked me in 4 scan in couple of weeks!!!!

Im so hopin and prayin that i am actually pregnant and its not anythin like hcg playin tricks on me!!!

Told dh just now with a teddy holdin the digi test he is over the moon!!!!!

What do u ladies think do u think i should b positive!!!

Good luck every1!!! x x x


----------



## Guest

OMG OMG OMG Angelpie    

Yes definitely you should be positive   If it was neg for 2 days that would mean the HCG was gone, I would say your pregnant my lovely  

[fly]       [/fly]

Congratulations to you and your DH      

xxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry Huggies, wasn't ignoring you, got carried away with our first BFP on our new lucky thread    Hope you get your +ive opk   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

angelpie, you got a ++++, you're pg !!!!


----------



## Fran74

Great news Angelpie, it would not be the HCG at this time so it is a BFP for sure especially since you tested negative on Monday and Tuesday. Great news and I think you will get the ball rolling now. I reckon there will be more BFPs on here before the end of October. Hope all goes well over the coming months. Let us know how you get on. 

Pompey, sorry to hear you are feeling so down. You should'nt worry about being signed off, the Dr wouldn't have done it unless he/she thought you needed the break. So relax and take it easy for the rest of the 2ww. We're all here with you.  

Shemonkey, hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your follies have calmed down slightly and that you are ready for basting soon. I have my first scan on friday- i think things are working down there as have been having twinges both sides. Maybe I won't be too far behind you. 

Hippychicky, there is still time for a hpt to turn positive.  

 and   for all the 2wwers!

Hello MrsFish, I think you were on here when I first started my IUI tx back in March. I am on my final shot now so if it doesn't work I'll be seeing you in the IUI truned IVF thread. Good luck with it all. I am kind of viewing IUI as a stepping stone to IVF which if it works is a bonus but the odds are far greater with IVF aren't they. I have read of so many people who have had 3 failed IUIs then so on to get a BFP through IVF. 

Arnie, you're a star and your posts always make me  . Hope the next 9 days shoot by.


----------



## PompeyD

Angelpie - Huge congratulations to you & your DH

[fly]           [/fly]

Loving our new lucky thread


----------



## angelpie

Thanku so much u lot av made me feel really positive now as been doubtin myself all day!! I hope this is a lucky thread and that there re plenty more BFP i spoke 2 the nurse 2day and she said im the 3rd this week 2 announce pregnancy which is alot compared 2 normal so lets just hope that its a lucky time 4 us all!!!

Thanks again all these lovely kind messages brought a tear 2 my eye!!!


----------



## Huggies

WOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOOO                                  

Huge Congratulations Angelpie - Defo you should be positive - amazing news!!! Keep us posted about scan and wishing you all the best for the days/weeks to come!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## nikkinoodles

Congratulations Angelpie!   I bet your on  .

Love Nikki x


----------



## rungirl

Hooray!!!! a BFP well done angelpie!!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Congrats Angelpie!!!

YES YES YES be positive and enjoy every minute


----------



## lesbo_mum

Angelpie congrats hun!!!

I have 9 days to go on the 2ww... Its mine and DP's 1st wedding anniversary on 1st November so just booked a weekend away in Brighton.. the hotel we're staying at has a spa so if its a BFN i'll book myself in for a massage and paper myself a bit to lift my spirits  

Em x


----------



## Guest

Lets hope you get a fantastic anniversary pressie and don't need that massage Em  

Congrats again Angelpie, has it sunk in yet    

  xxx


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations to you Angelpie!     thats fab News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixielou

Hi there! Well I had my trigger on the 7th October and then   on 8th and after this and have been away for a days so havent really given it all much thought other that the fact that my (.)(.) are quite tender although not so much compared to a few days ago and my back is a little sore but has been for a while anyway!

So I'm now 8 days past trigger and nurses told us to test after 17 days- so have quite a while to go!


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey - Good luck for your scan today, hope you've only got the 3 large follies      

Em - Weekend away sounds great, hope it's a double celebration    

Pixielou - I found being away for some of the 2ww made it go so much quicker. Hope it continues to fly by for you  

Angelpie - Hope all the doubts have gone now and you're enjoying your    

I'm feeling a bit better this morning, going to finally fit in my wii yoga  


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Hi girlies,
Woohoo Angelpie, thats fab news! [fly]         [/fly] Hope its the first of many this month  
Pompey, glad you're feeling a bit better this morning, have you spoken to your sister again?
Pixielou, 2.5ww half way through  hope you dont go too crazy  now you're off your holidays!
Em, am  you get a  so your weekend away can be one big celebration!
Fran, how are you feeling honey?
Huggies, any sign of that +opk yet?
Hippychicky, ignore that early test and try and stay , we all know cramps can be a good sign so fingers crossed af stays away!
Thanks for my follie dances, am convincing myself can feel rumblings and grumblings in ovary area, oooh bet ive got about 5 or 6 growing away .... hmmmm, watch me post next week that I only have one but its the biggest follie the sonographer had ever seen, nigh on a foot wide .... or sommat like that, pah! 
Shemonkey, what says you? Are we down to the requisite 3 follies?   
xx


----------



## 12tigger

YEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Angelpie! 

WEll done you!!!!!! 

So so so           for you!!!!

Im breaking into song now ... congratulations, and jubilations!!!!

Yippeeeeee!!!!

Love

Tig


----------



## Guest

Glad you're feeling better PompeyD, hope you stay nice and relaxed  

Arnie- should we be ringing the Guinness book of records for your huuuge egg?   

Good luck Pixielou    

Well, have had my scan and still had 4 follies, 19, 15, 14 and 13mm and 11.5mm lining but nurse rang my consultant and he said we can go ahead anyway (what with me being elderly an' all  ) so had my trigger there and then and booked in tomorrow at 2 for insem......yippee     

   to you all xxx


----------



## rungirl

That's great news Shermonkey!!!
Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Arnie - how are you?  no running for me since starting iui treatment.

I am really struggling on these pesseries, feel about 5 months already and haven't even got a BFP!  I think its the pesseries, and all the injection of clexane in my tummy, have had to tie an elastic band around my button hole to loosen the waist!!!!

Pompey - how the neck and wii yoga??

Em - sending you lots of positive vibes.

Pixielou - its really does drag some days!!!  thinking of you hun.

irishgirl - how you doing cycle buddie??  Just 11 more sleeps!!!!!

Hi to anyone i have missed.
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey - Great news that they're still going ahead, good luck for Quad basting tomorrow  

Arnie - Haven't spoken to my sister, sent texts but need a bit of space from non supportive views   Glad your ovaries are keeping into action       to keep them going. Hope the sonographer has a big enough monitor for a foot wide follie  

Tig - Have you got your hairbrush in hand?  

Rungirl - Neck is a lot better today, really enjoyed the yoga. Did some of the other training bits on there too   Keep positive that all the bloating will be worth it when you get your bfp  


PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Great news Shemonkey!  All the best for tomorrow afternoon, and lots of relaxing over the weekend  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Guest

The pessaries do deffo give you a bloated tummy Rungirl, I am huuuuge when I'm taking them, all in a good cause though    xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Kd, I intend to have my feet up for most of the weekend   !! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello I felt like a oringina bottle when I was on them skinny up top fat at the bottom  

Oh good luck Shemonkey


----------



## Guest

hope you weren't actually orange as well Kitten!! xx How's your cold by the way?


----------



## PompeyD

kitten80 said:


> Hello I felt like a oringina bottle when I was on them skinny up top fat at the bottom


You do make me laugh Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

no not orange but rosey as they did that to me  

Glad I still make you laugh sweete


----------



## Guest




----------



## tobeornottobe?

WOW! Angelpie that is great news congratulation - totally fantastic!             Best of luck let us know how you get on x

Shemonkey - really pleased for you getting to basting, enjoy a very relaxed weekend hon x

Pompey - Just wanted to send you big hugs    and hope that having time off will rejuvenate you, wii yoga is good and enjoy colin Firth 

Rungirl - Can totally understand the whole bloating thing it will ease off hon when you finish the pessaries  pesky things!

Arnie - Good luck with that humongous follie! 

Kitten - Ha ha  orangina bottle describes it well 

Pixilou and lesbomum - Good luck for otd - you two are testing on the same day arn't you? 9 days to go?Fingers crossed x

Fran - Hope your dreams come true wishing you all the luck in the world and hope you don't have to go on to IVF but if you do we are all here to support one another.

No more news from me at the mo. Strange day today got home to find DH had accepted a duplicate bathroom order - so we now have two bath tubs in the spare room!   Its a good job I know what I'm doing DH would probably accept 10 and not twig there was something strange going on 
Tonight its gonna be wine, choc and t.v or a good book I think and a nice hot bath mmm which tub shall I use


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Angelpie I know I don't know you but that is such lovely news    

Shemonkey - great news about being able to go ahead. Sending you loads of sticky vibes and lets hope the taxi ride does the trick     xx

Pompey - sorry you are feeling down   I had a day from hell yesterday so get where you are coming from. My sister kept telling me that she was going to get pg on her honeymoon and I was kind of like do you not get that I've spent three years at this and you telling me that you think you'll just fall on the first month of trying will not upset me   I guess if you have not been on this joyous ride you just don't get the heartache. BIG hugs to you   xx

Rungirl - hope the bloating doesn't last, guess I have all this to look forward too   x

Pixilou - Hello we've not spoken before but wanted to say hi.  Best of luck on the  

lesbomum - Hi, don't think I've said hello to you before either   Sending you sticky vibes too  

Hi Arnie hope you are well   x

Tobeornottobe - hello enjoy the wine and the chocs   x

Kitten - hello. Hope you are okay x

KD - how are you my lovely? Hope all is well. When are you starting the IUI, I'm sure you've told me but I seem to have very poor memory at the moment - I blame the Clomid   Hope you are okay xx

Well I had the day from hell yesterday, since finishing the Clomid I've been back to my old self ie not a raving loony that cries all the time   Anyway in the last year at my work there have been 7 ladies that all got pg one after the other   So yesterday they all decide to pop in with their babies. No idea what came over me but one minute I'm smiling and trying to look happy for them and the next there are tears followed by half a bottle of wine (once I got home    ). Not a good day which was made worse by the fact that my sister is due back off her honeymoon and if she is pg after one month of trying I will lose the plot  

Sorry ladies don't mean to be negative - note to self ......sort it out  

Tx


----------



## Maxp

Pompey D I hope you are feeling a little better - I think taking some time out is exactly the RIGHT thing to do - wish I could!!!!

Angelpie I am so pleased for you - every positive result is a boost for everyone on here I reckon   I know it makes me feel much more hopeful that soon it could be me.

Im going in for my basting tomorrow. I am a bit wary of getting my hopes up all over again and there were only 2 follies this time as opposed to 4 so my chances are half what they were last month. I REALLY hope this works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Max we're cycle buddies, I've got basting tomorrow too, good luck        xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Bee - Are they his & hers bath tubs?   Hope you have a lovely relaxing evening  

Tama - Sorry you had a bad day yesterday too     Feel better knowing I'm not the only one whose sister doesn't get it or have any tact   Mine fell pregnant with both hers without trying, I'm glad she did because I love my niece and nephew to bits but it doesn't help her understanding. I was lucky that I wasn't trying then, not sure how I would have coped if it had happened in the last few years. 

Max - Good luck for tomorrow     Hope those 2 follies are the lucky ones  


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Evening,
Shemonkey, so there is a benefit of being oldies like us afterall! Glad they went ahead and fingers crossed for your basting tomorrow  
Maxine, how you feeling honey? good luck for your basting too!  It only takes one follie .... unless you do actually want quads! 
Hi Tama,    , really feel for you honey. It can be so difficult with everyone around you seemingly getting pregnant easily .... lets hope it takes your sister at least 2 months! One of DPs friends is just about to become a daddy and he was all like 'yeah, we'll be up next week to see you and the baby, you couldnt keep us away .....', I was just thinking, hmmmm, now what excuse can I use to get out of visiting?!!!! I mean we havent been to see them in the 3 years they've been in their house so why go now when it bound to be upsetting?!!!!
Bee, enjoy your bath, wine and chocs .... ive just had a delicious pineapple juice and 4 brazil nuts, mmmmmm!?! 
Pompey, sounds like you're feeling better today, dont overdo the exercising though ..... you dont want to make the rest of us feel bad! 
Rungirl, sorry to hear you're still really bloated as Pompey says though ... all in a good cause!   
Hi tig, kd, em and anyone i've missed. DP out tonight so i'm going to watch Sex and the City and see if I can pick up any more medical tips!?! xx


----------



## Huggies

Shemonkey - Fab news about your follies -so glad they are going ahead!!! All the best for tomorrow!!     

MaxP - all the best to you for tomorrow too!!  Don't give up hope - and I really hope that you and Shemonkey keep this roll going!!        

Tama - sorry for your rough day yesterday - it gets pretty tough doesn't it.  My cousin and first of our generation to get pregnant is due her baby tomorrow and just written to me in excitement saying she can't wait to contact me soon with some news!!!    Delighted for her, but just wished it had been me!  She also got pregnant on her first month trying!

Bee - why not try out both tubs - or get yourself in one and hubs in the other! Much easier than both trying to squeeze into the same one!  

Pixielou - that is a long time to wait!  Will you be tempted to test earlier (not that I want to put any ideas into your head)?  

PompeyD - glad you are feeling better and the yoga has hopefully helped you relax a bit  

Arnie - big follie dance for you and I hope you are able to produce the record breaking egg that is necessary!!     

Rungirl - I was really bloated on Clomid, not so bad this cycle with letrozole but definitely still feeling 'fat' compared to a few months ago - really need to hit the gym more frequently to keep my energy levels up - always want to be sleeping these days!!

Well I am on CD12 and still no +OPK - so looks like I will be in for a longer cycle again this month.  I usually OV on Day 14 but I had a 31 day cycle last month so hopefully I will get a + in the next few days (our visitors leave on Sunday and then it will be all systems go)!!

TGIF tomorrow!!!

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## gelatogirl

Hello everyone

I think it's at least a week since I last posted, or possibly more. Too much to possibly catch up on, you've even moved to a new board. Anyway thought I should let you know where I am at as you've all been great support on my relatively short journey so far.

I was due to have IUI no 2. on Tuesday or thereabouts but over the weekend my 4yr old DD had gastro/vomiting bug and DH and I were already coping with terrible coughs and assumed we'd be next with the vomiting. Come Monday morning I called clinic and cancelled my scans that was supposed to be that morning. I'd escaped the gastro but felt pretty unwell. We can only do 2 IUI and perhaps 1 ICSI if the IUI don't work due to limited finances so I just didn't want to waste it. There are other factors, we are going to Australia to spend Xmas with my family and I actually just want to go and enjoy myself and not be worrying constantly, as I would if PG. I also made the mistake of going for a dental checkup and apparently I have 2 old fillings that could do with replacing so at least I can get them done, and have my hair coloured.......  and take some time off from all the pineapple and brazils!!

I felt pretty crap on Tuesday as I just wanted to be getting on with it and I'd done all the Clomid in the lead up. But now I'm glad that I was able to take a step back and look at what was sensible and not just go for it because I'd done the prep work. It's hard to be patient and January or Feb or whenever we'll be able to go for it again seems far off.

A final advantage I can see is that my July born DD is struggling with starting school as a just-4 year old. This way, we might end up with one of those September/October borns with the oldest-in-the-class advantage. If I'd fallen PG this month it would have been another July bub.

So, I may not be around for quite a while. I wish you all the very best and hope that by the time I check back, you'll all have achieved your dreams and held that   stick in your hand. You'll probably all be on Mumsnet by New Year!!

I'll pop in to check where the thread is at from time to time.
Thanks for the smiles, advice and support so far. 
Gelatogirl


----------



## irishgirlie

Wow, I can't believe all the posts since I last read this first thing this morning.

A big hi to everyone and just a few personals.

Kitten you always crack me up and your latest Organina one is another classic.

Rungirl - I'm doing OK on the 2WW but to be honest DH and I are absolutely petrified of having triplets or quads.  That is just SO not in the game plan! Chances are we won't even manage to get one but the thought of more than 2 just scares the life out of us.

Gelatogirl - it's a good idea to take the time off and enjoy your trip to Australia.  I had a few mths off to get married and sort my stress levels out before I got back on the TX horse.

Angelpie - Fabulous news about your BFP.  I'm delighted for you.

Shemonkey - best of luck with the basting tomorrow.  

Pompey - Glad you're feeling a bit better and enjoy the time off work - you deserve it.

Tama - It never ceases to amaze me about how tactless some people can be, especially those that are close to us.  They really have no idea of what upset they cause.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Im rubbish with personals sorry guys!

Just a quick one to say good luck to those basting today  

Im still hanging in on my 2ww.. 8 days to go and OMG doesnt it drag!

Em x


----------



## Guest

Only just over a week Em          xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peoples I am to please and keep you all happy in this journey.

Lady's I just don't understand my DH I am a nimfo   and he knows this and normally obeys my command so why is it that its been over a blimin week   It doesn't help when I read saucy books.


----------



## PompeyD

Over a week Kitten, that's like half a 2ww which we all know is a very long time   Have you tried talking to him about it?


----------



## Guest

Kitten!! Can you give him a saucy book to read   xx


----------



## irishgirlie

LOL Kitten let me in on your secret.  I used to be a nympho when got together with DH 4 years ago but these days...I'd rather have a nice sleep.  LOL    He's not much better!!!  Although now that I'm on the 2WW and can't do anything he's all eager.  Typical man!!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Shemonkey & Max - Good luck for the insem hope all goes well and you've got nice relaxing afternoons planned    

Em - How are you feeling? Started symptom spotting yet?  

Irish - How you getting on? Hope your ovaries all back to normal  

Gelatogirl - Good to hear from you, sorry you've been ill and had to cancel   Hope you have a lovely break in Australia & wishing you lots of luck for treatment in the new year    

Huggies - Hope that +ve opk shows up soon    

Arnie - Did you pick up anymore medical tips from SATC?   

Rungirl - How are you feeling today?


PompeyD


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Pompey D,

Im trying not to symptom spot but to be honest i dont have anything so nothing to try and spot lol... i do keep touching my boobs in the hope they'll hurt  

How are you? When is your Insem?

Em x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Em,

Think I had my insem the day before you, got 6 days until testing. Eeeek. Only symptoms I've got I've had on previous cycles so they don't fill me with hope that this one will be any different. On a positive note it's probably far too early for symptoms anyway    


PompeyD


----------



## ChoChoSan

Oops...just typed a post and it disappeared - will retype...

Hello!

I am just popping in to ask a q. about funded treatment. I think my iui will be abandoned again this month due to over response. If this happens, will the PCT fund a replacement cycle, or have I already used up one of my funded cycles? This will be my second abandoned cycle out of 4 so far, and my pct will fund a maximum of 6.

Has anyone else had this?

Thanks for your contributions...


----------



## kdb

LOL irish - I'm the same!  How things have changed from the early days  

Shemonkey & Maxp - how did it go today?    

Gelatogirl - enjoy Oz   - you'll come back rested, revived and restored which is sure to help with your next round of tx.

Hi Tamsin   Are you feeling better today?  Hope so.  It is so hard when it seems that everyone around us is getting pg with almost no effort.  I've given up talking to any close friends about TTC.  I guess it's like everything in life - impossible to really empathise unless you've been through it yourself.  Having said that, it doesn't take much for someone to be considerate or tactful if they know what a difficult journey you've already been on!  Me - I'm waiting for AF to show.  Am certain I didn't ov this month naturally and will have to take Provera to get AF, but clinic said I must wait until CD34 before doing an hpt and starting Provera.  It's CD21 today so am estimating basting will be sometime mid-November.  Still quite enjoying the break from TTC to be honest   Didn't think I would but I am!

 and  to everyone!

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Hi ChoCho - I think it depends on your PCT and/or clinic.  I know in my PCT's policy doc it considers a cycle to be once the meds have been started, regardless of whether insemination takes place or not


----------



## ChoChoSan

Well, that would be a bummer if I can't have a full cycle in place of abandoned ones! I had really hoped this would work so I dont have to have IVF, but, hey ho, I have 2 more cycles to go, and it has worked for me before, so fingers crossed!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi ChoChoSan,

It's definitely worth checking with your clinic as they do vary, mine only count a cycle as a 'go' if you have insemination. My first cycle was abandoned after I'd taken all the stim meds. Good luck    


PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Yes, it definitely varies (more postcode lottery fun to be had!) so like Pompey says, ask your clinic before feeling too down about it


----------



## Kitten 80

well first lady's as I might have mentioned before I do like a bit of vampire novels and films as they are more raunchy   so if you like reading first 7 books are by Kim Harrison (The Hollows) them ones are raunchy  then of course Twilight thats a bit intense now I'm reading dark hunter we I say, if anyone walked into the room when I was reading the rudy bit I would go  . so thats my secret reading saucy books


----------



## Tama

Hi 

Shemonkey & Maxp - how did today go? Hope it all went well. Sending you sticky vibes     xx

Kitten - I haven't read the Twilight books but love the films - Robert Pattinson YUM!   Hope you have a nice weekend x 

KD - how are you hun? I think you are right people really don't get it unless they have been through it but it would be nice if they had some tact! xx

Pompey - how are you hun? Hope you have a good weekend xx

ChoChoSan - hello. I would do as the others have suggested and ask the clinic what their policy is, best of luck x

Gelatogirl - enjoy the nice weather in Oz  

lesbo_mum - sending you loads of sticky vibes   x

Irish - how are things with you? Hope you have a nice weekend x

Huggies - hope you have a nice weekend and enjoy the  once your guests have gone   x

Arnie - ooooh Sex & the City think I may drag out my box set (sad I know) and watch that this weekend, my dh is off on a boys weekend so I'm going to have girlie time   Hope you have a nice weekend x

Hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have - hello to all and have lovely weekends x

Well I've had a better day but two other girls came in with their babies today but I took myself off so I didn't have to smile and put on a brave face. I'm sure they come in just to torture me   Anyway I held myself together and am still smiling. Gonna have a gin and tonic tonight and not feel guilty about it   

I hope you all have lovely weekends. Sticky vibes and lets get some more    

Tx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
So pleased its Friday and the suns shining and i've just bought a bottle of wine which is nicely cooling in the fridge and just put a stew in the oven with lots of veggies to counteract the unhealthiness of the wine (surely a carrot or two cancels out a few miserly units of booze?!!! No, I didnt get that from SATC movie, thats all my own deduction! .... am feeling all domestic goddess like and waiting for dp to come home.    
Huggies, any sign of that +opk? Perhaps its waiting for your guests to leave so you can have rampant   Oooops, sorry Kitten hope the thought of rampant s&x hasnt got you all flustered again?!!! My dp would love it if I was a nympho.  Think its the natural order of things that one half of couple has a higher s&x drive otherwise you'd never get out of bed and go to work!
Hi GG, its a shame you had to cancel but as you say you can now enjoy seeing your family and start again in the new year   
Irishgirlie, am sure you wont get quads just one (or maybe two) lovely bubbas    How long til you test now?
Pompey and Em, youre both half way through now arent you?   am praying for positives for the two of you! How are you two feeling?
Maxine and Shemonkey, how did basting go today?
Hi KD and Tama, how are you two today? Tama, hope you enjoy your man-free weekend, SATC box set would definitely be the way I'd spend my time if tp was away!
ChoChoSan, did you get any answers from your clinic? 
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Arnie- Ooo a bottle of wine.. sounds nice i wish i could have a glass! Half way there nearly 8 days to go... dont really feel anything i get a few cramps still and im constantly grabbing my boobs to see how they feel lol.. but nothing really


----------



## Maxp

Oh I miss wine!!!!! Enjoy it Arnie x

Are you not supposed to have sex on the two week wait  I didn't know that! Or am I reading this wrong I certainly hope so! Like Kitten I do like a bit of the other....though I reckon my DH would be happy for the rest, miserable sod.

My basting went well (as far as I can tell) but there was a bit of spotting afterwards - is that normal? I think the strain of it is getting to my DH and I though - we were pretty snippy with each other this morning so it was even less romantic of an occasion than usual   

Shemonkey I hope yours went well too - lets keep everything crossed for each other eh?

Lesbomum your post made me laugh - I got a few funny looks on the train last time when I forgot and was checking my boobs to see if they were sore. What can you do!

GG sorry you had to cancel - that hasn't happened to me but I can imagine it is bloody gutting. Next time I hope x

Irishgirlie if you get quads I will buy one off you.

Kitten have you read the Sookie Stackhouse (True Blood) novels? They are terrific!!!! And ranchy in parts too.

Tama - I get the baby brought into the office thing quite a lot - I have to excuse myself and go away somewhere too - not their fault I know but it still is really tough. Hope you are ok now x

Have a lovely trip Gelatogirl. Anyone going through this rollercoaster deserves a break I reckon.

I reckon Angelpie will still be on her cloud but if she can hear me up there I hope she is still feeling amazing 

Pompey D - not long now - I am rooting for you chicken x

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huggies

Evening girls - hope you are all looking forward to the weekend!

Still no +OPK for me - no line at all today so have no idea what my body is doing this month - very frustrating but will need to keep on testing to see how late it might (or might not) happen this month   

Maxp - glad insem went okay today, I have not had spotting personally, but I was told this was perfectly normal and could occur. All the best for your 2WW   

Shemonkey - hope all went well with yours today and you are relaxing with your feet in the air!!   

Arnie - loving the idea of wine and think I am going to treat myself with a wee glass tonight too!  

Tama - well done today with all these babies, it must be so difficult.  Hope you are also enjoying your G&T tonight.

Kitten - loving your vampire raunchiness     I read the full Twilight Saga in about 2 weeks and am fully anticipating New Moon coming out next month - the books were amazing!! Will need to look into some of your other recommendations!    All in the name of passing the months away!!

kd74 - glad you are enjoying the break - I think it can help you relax and put things back into perspective again.  All the best for November.

PompeyD - not long for you to wait now - fingers are all crossed for you!  Keep us posted on any symptoms!!     

lesbo_mum - just think it will be 7 days tomorrow    Hope you are feeling well and keeping busy!!   

Gelatogirl - so sorry for your rough ride recently and having your whole family sick.  I hope you have an amazing time in Australia and get to do everything you want to do before starting another cycle.  Wishing you all the best and hope to hear from you again soon.   

Have a great weekend girls and 'cheers'   to some more    's next week     

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck Max!! Have everything crossed for you      

Em- I was constantly groping my (.Y.) in my last 2wws  , no doubt I'll probably start again tomorrow although they are very sore anyway from the trigger shot!

Arnie- Loving the sound of the stew...and the wine   ....enjoy!! I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that wine is good for follie growth        

Tama- really sorry you had a bad day yesterday   Glad to hear things were better today though, enjoy your girlie weekend and SATC, can't wait for the new film  

How are you PompeyD? Don't worry about symptoms it's still too early      

GG- enjoy your trip to Aus   and your break from TTC sweetie

Hi KD, Kitten, Irish, Tig, Huggies (have you got that +ive OPK yet?) and everyone I've missed   

Insem went really well, OHs   were great with 100% motility, just very bloated and crampy as usual, looking forward to my lovely pessary now   Fingers crossed it's worked this time     I'm sure these 2 weeks will fly by   

   xxx


----------



## Guest

Huggies- posted at the same time as you, I'm sure you'll get a +ive soon my lovely  

Max- meant to say I spotted last time and apparently it's fine, it can be caused when they 'fiddle around' down there    

xxx


----------



## kdb

Whoa!!!  100% motility??!!!!!!  Gold star for Shemonkey's DH - that is amazing!  Didn't even realise such a thing was possible.  Bet he was so chuffed to hear that  

       

Will tell my DH he has something to aim for now in November (not literally aim for... erm, you know what I mean).

xoxo


----------



## lesbo_mum

7 days to go and i've seriously had enough now i hatethe 2ww


----------



## Arnie

Morning,
So I had two large glasses of wine last night and this morning feel totally unhealthy and bit bleughhhhhh, hate to say it but think alcohol has lost its appeal to me ...... its been a long love affair but it might finally be over!   Still maybe I just need to spice things up a bit ... maybe I should try gin and tonic tonight, hee hee!
Shemonkey, 100% motility? thats fab! This has got to be the one for you   , more than one egg and olympic quality swimmers!!!!
So when's our next tester? Em, you strike me as a bit of an early tester so when are you going to get peeing on sticks?!!!
Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.  I can hear DP upsets crashing and bashing about so think I better sign off and go see what he's up to! xxx
No twinges in my ovaries at all so convinced they'll just be one miserly follicle again .... only 7 days to go until my first scan of this cycle ..... arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!   xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Arnie-Gin and Tonic yummy!! Im dying to test but then part of me thinks i like being PUPO and dont want it to end   Im def not testing until this time next week... 

Shemonkey- 100% that is fab hope its 3rd time lucky for you    My boobs still feel normal lol 

Huggies- hope you get that + OPK soon


----------



## rungirl

Shermonkey - glad all went well for basting and i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hun.

Arnie - lucky you having wine, mind you i know what you mean about "love affair" of wine etc.  good luck for next scan

*****-mum - i know what you mean i HATE the 2ww too!  big time.  its so boring.  Think you you.xx

Huggies - hang in there, hun hopefully it will be in the next few days.

Pompey - how you doing  is you otd friday??

Irishgirlie - hey there, how are you feeling?  Any twinges or aches etc

It really is hard to stay positive on this 2ww wait it really is a roller coaster of a journey!  I'm feeling very negative at the moment, probably because of hormones, but really feel like its going to be a bfn!! Also, i'm getting a stapping pain under my armpit, just where the bra is? more of my rib-cage. Dpn't think its a pg symptom just wondering if anyone else has had that

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning my lovelies  

KD- my OH was so chuffed he did actually ask me if i was going to post his results on here so I said I would   must have been the extra zinc I've been force feeding him  

rungirl- not heard of the armpit pain, hope it gets better soon   Try to feel a bit positive hunny, you had 6 great follies, it's hard not to feel down though as we all know      

Em- half way there sweetie, I know what you mean about wanting to stay PUPO, good for you for not testing till test day    

Arnie- ooh I love a gin and tonic   7 days till your scan? It's like another 2ww, I'm sure you have a record breaking follie or 2 brewing in there!         

Having a lot of bad cramping and twinging in my ovary so am hoping all 4 follies have popped now and OH super   have navigated their way and are now getting jiggy with at least 1 of my eggs    

Hope everyone else is ok this morning.........actually have just noticed it's the afternoon and I'm still in my jimjams  ........have a great weekend.

    xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ok so im actually going potty today need to get out the house... DP is at work until 5 and as im off all im doing is thinking about next sat and am i arnt i lol We live in the sticks a bit and i dont drive... thinking now i should have taken up the offer of overtime to keep me busy!! Think i might go for a walk in a bit just to get out the house...

Have a good weekend girls!


----------



## irishgirlie

Happy Saturday everyone

*****-mum - Hope you're not going too stir crazy there.  The 2WW is just so frustrating.  We just want to know what the result is.  I wish I was see-through so I could see what was going on in there!!

Shemonkey - Glad the basting went well and super news about the  .  Woo hoo.  Go Mr Monkey!  I hope you're taking it easy now.

Rungirl - maybe the pain is cos your boobs are growing with the hormones and your bra is getting tight.  I get all sorts of pains in that area (not just with fertility treatment).  Hope it goes away for you.  

Arnie - Nooo your love affair with wine can't be over.  Give it another chance!  LOL.  Sending you    for follie growth.

Huggies - fingers crossed you'll get your +OPK soon

Max - As far as I know you're not supposed to have orgasms during the 2WW - so you can probably still have sex...lol!!! But what's the point of that eh?!  If we have quads I'll give you one for free!!

Pompey - how are you now honey?  How are all the pains?  Hope you're feeling a bit better. xx

Hit to Tama, ChoChoSan & KD74 and anyone else I haven't mentioned.

Kitten - I love Vampire books.  I've read all the Anne Rice books over and over again.  Have you read them?  I've just read the Twilight series and I watched the first episode of True Blood after you mentioned it.  Gonna watch the 2nd episode tomorrow on catch up TV when DH is out fishing with his son. I never watched Buffy though cos she was a Vampire Slayer and that is just sooo wrong!!!


I've been tidying the house today but the aches in my ovaries started again when I was hoovering so I've stopped and left DH to finish off.  

Oh by the way, someone asked me the other day on here if I was Irish..yes I am. I'm from Dublin but now living in Kent.

Gonna relax now for the rest of the day.  Play a bit of world of Warcraft, then watch the F1 qualifying with DH and then the X Factor tonight!    Oh and light the fire of course!

Take care all xx


----------



## Fran74

Shemonkey, wow- this could be the cycle for you. Surely you have good odds this time. How many follies did you have and can you remember how big they were? With 100% good swimmers, surely one of them can make the distance....or maybe more! Will be joining you on the 2ww soon I hope.

Em,   far too early to test. Hope you manage to keep busy and that saturday comes around quickly for you.

Irish/Kitten/Huggies, I am so glad I have found FFs. I was so happy to know that I wasn't the only person having trouble TTC and NOW I have found out that I am not the only person over the age of 18 who likes reading teenage vampire books. Loved the twilight series and I am with you Irish, Buffy- Nah! Fingers crossed for you all for this cycle. 

Rungirl, try to stay positive. Any twinges or pains in the boob area are a good sign during the 2ww aren't they? When's your test day?

I had my first scan yesterday and have 4 follies at 14, 12 and 2 at 11mm. Good job I didn't increase my dose afterall. Have to go back and be scanned again on Monday and I am hoping that by then 2 of the follies carry on growing and 2, now what's that medical term again Arnie......drop off! My clinic cancel if you have more that 2 viable follies- over 16mm- aaaaaaaghhhh.


----------



## Guest

Fran, I had 4 follies 19, 15, 14 and 13mm, your follies sound great and hopefully the 2 little ones will stay little or indeed drop off    and you'll be joining me next week       xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Tama - Glad you had a better day yesterday. Hope you're enjoying your girlie weekend  

Arnie - I think once tx has finished me & wine will be getting to know each other very well again. Enjoy your G&T   don't forget to feed your follies chinese          

Irish - I'm still getting loads of twinges, think some are af pains   I'm having a qualifying and X Factor evening too, hope you enjoy  

Shemonkey - Hope those eggs and   are getting it on      

Fran - Glad scan went well, hope only 2 carry on growing over the weekend    

Em - Hope you managed to get the day to pass a bit quicker, into the 2nd week now    

Rungirl - I'm getting on okay, still up and down. Will test on Thursday, think OTD is Sunday but af always arrives day 15/16 on tx cycles and I'd rather find out at a time of my choosing if that makes sense   Stay positive, remember this is a lucky thread        

Hippychicky - How are you? 

Max - Glad insem all went okay,   this is the month for you    

KD - Hope you're having a good weekend  

Huggies - Hope your OPKs turn positive soon     Can you ask for a scan to see what's happening?


PompeyD


----------



## Arnie

Hey Pompey, we'll have none of this af pain talk!!! Repeat after me ..... its implantation pain, its implantation pain!    Good luck for whenever you test honey, we'll all have our fingers crossed for you   
Fran, your scan sounds promising! Hope the two tiddlers drop off!   
Irishgirlie, my memory has totally given up and I cant remember where you are on tx, are you on the 2ww too? Am guessing you must be, its not often dp/dhs take over the hoovering!
Em, did you get out for a walk today? It was lovely and warm and sunny here. Hope you're not too loopy loo tonight!   
Shemonkey, hope those twinges are you ovulating ... that would be perfect timing with your oh's swimmers waiting for them!   
Rungirl, i did have wierd pains in side of boobs last time but decided it was just my underwired bra had got a bit bent in the wash! Try and stay positive honey, how long to go now?
I know its awful being on the 2ww but I'm so jealous of you girlies at the moment. This waiting around for basting feels such a waste of time. I just want my 3rd IUI done and then (probably) get started with IVF. I'm so fed up with not having my baby. My life just seems on hold and I hate wishing my life away, pah! Have a lovely evening sweeties, xxx


----------



## KittyB

Oh, I've missed so much in a few days.   Congratulations, Angelpie.       

Nothing to report here, I'm on the 2ww. My test date is 26th October, but I think that's based on my Clomid LP (12-14 days) and not my natural LP (9-11 days). So I don't think I'll have too long to wait before I know whether it's worked or not.  

Good luck to anyone else on the 2ww     and here's some follie-growing vibes for all that need them.


----------



## Guest

Morning  

PompeyD- not long till you test sweetie        have everything crossed for you      

Hi Kitty- good luck my lovely      

Arnie- it won't be too long till your basting hunny, I know the waiting around is awful but you have got a giant follie to grow    

Irish- Can't remember when you test but it can't be too long? Am sooo jealous of your fire      

Off to catch up on Strictly now as watched X Factor last night then roast beef and more X Factor later   Have every pg symptom going at the moment and it's only day 2     

Big    and    to you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Pompey no AF talk my love think positive.

Maxp I haven't read those books but I'm watching program at the mo thats very raunchy.

Arnie no your OK Hun I didn't read it till today and and DH DELIVERED Friday night ye ha  .

Huggies they are good books takes you out of the real world for a bit, tell me the twilight book with Edward on the cover is that a different version to the the twilight book with the apple on it?

Shemonkey thats some swimmers you have there   you get a BFP.

Fran I love David Boreanaze hmmmmmmmmmmm nice.

Hi everyone els.


----------



## Guest

Hi Kitten, glad DH delivered for you    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks   e tinks I'm mad I jumped on him last night he thought I wonted round 2.


----------



## Guest

22 days to go for you...........    xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Arnie - No being jealous, your 2ww will be here again before you know it     

Kitty - Sending you positive vibes for the rest of your 2ww      

Shemonkey - Hope you enjoyed your roast   2 days gone already, isn't your 2ww flying by   don't let those symptoms get to you  

Kitten - Thanks, I'm back to thinking positive    

I'm no longer having af pains, just pains in the area & of the same description as af pains   Have got more symptoms this time but think it's down to having more follicles & therefore more progesterone being released. Does it work like that?  Or am I just    


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

PompeyD- Glad those AF pains are no longer AF pains    I too have more symptoms this time, worse cramps, worse ovary pain, more sore (.Y.) and was wondering the same thing, surely 4 follies would release more progesterone than 2 or 3? You're def not   hunny, hopefully it's good news and it's your body gearing itself up for the next 9 months      xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi my lovies,
Glad your DH put out Kitten, don't want you getting all frustrated while waiting for tx! 
Shemonkey and Pompey, I think you're right and more eggs put out more progesterone which may account for the greater number of symptoms ... either that or you're both preggers  
Kitty, here's hoping af doesnt appear [fly]          [/fly]
Em, another day gone, hope your DP hasnt been at work today so you've had someone to distract you from your 2ww!
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, Tama, Tig, Irishgirlie, GG, Jovigirl and everyone else I've missed!
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Pompey how's you this morning

Hi girles DH thinks I'm mad when I talk to you lot about our bedroom activities  .


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Kitten, I'm okay feeling so much better for having the time off work. Only a few days until testing so keep swinging between it might have worked to there's no way it will have worked feelings. How are you getting on?


PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

Good thanks feel the same till cramping and feel sick now so I hall test thursday and hope miricles do happen because if they don't then I have to visit doc as been feeling like this for a month.


----------



## PompeyD

Why don't you test today if you've been feeling like this for a month? If you lived closer I'd bring a test round, I've got loads   Has af been late/different?


----------



## Kitten 80

thats just it I can not as we had to pay out so much money and tests are well pricy its eaither pee on a stick an not get enough shopping or wait till thursday


----------



## PompeyD

Thursday isn't long, I'm testing then too


----------



## Kitten 80

wel lets hope we get what we wont.


----------



## dsh

HI, 

Hopefully im in the right place. is this the thread (im a massive technophobe!!!)

dsh


----------



## PompeyD

Hi dsh, yes you're in the right thread. Welcome


----------



## dsh

Thanks. Its great to actually talk to someone. 

Everyone seems so positive on the boards, its really refreshing, the positivity is the bit i struggle with the most, but reading the posts help.


----------



## dsh

Pompey, I have just read your reply to my post, Yeah we must be roughly on the same time scale.

Hope you scan went well today, you only have a couple of days to wait, then its the dreaded ttw . that bit seems the worst.


----------



## Guest

Hi dsh  

I spoke to you on the 'I need to vent' thread   How are you getting on? Day 9 is fine for your second scan by the way, I always have my first on day 7 and then every other day  

Kitten- I can't wait to find out if you get a bfp   It would be so lovely for it to have happened naturally     

PompeyD- Will be logging on every 5 minutes on Thurs to find out how you get on, do you still have symptoms? Surely they're a good sign this close to testing?      

Arnie- think my symptoms are a bit early to mean I'm preggers but of course I'm already telling myself I've got morning sickness    Not long till your scan hun  

3 days gone...............

(.Y.) are even more sore today, think it's def the pessaries, or 'magic beans' as Mr Monkey calls them   

Love and    to everyone xxx


----------



## dsh

Hi Shemonkey, 

thanks for the support . I think because im not too sure what to expect im panicking over everything,  must be driving my dh insane, luckily he has the patience of a saint. Just so desperate to be a mommy. I noticed on your last message that you have 11 days to go, hopefully it goes fast and you get the bfp you want.


----------



## Guest

Thanks dsh 

It's pretty normal to panic over every little thing on your first go, I know I did  Don't be afraid to ask anything you want, however silly you think it might sound, believe me we've probably all had the same worries and concerns!

Here's a follie dance for you, helps your follies grow nice and big (trust me they're magic   )

[fly]          [/fly]

Nice to have you on the thread 

xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone  ,
Kitten, am sure I've read of people getting pee sticks from poundland .... not sure how good they would be though! Also apparantly you can use ovulation sticks (if you have any lying around) ..... or was that you can use hpt as an ovulation predictor? Hmmmm, cant remember now! Fingers crossed that these are pregnancy symptoms    and good luck for whenever you test!
Pompey, good luck for thursday too    give us a symptom list to help pass the afternoon!
Shemonkey, am sooooooooooo hoping this is going to be your lucky cycle! Like the idea of a Mr Monkey sat at home with you, although he is actually a monkey in my imagination which I'm afraid would make you a bit of a deviant!
Dsh, hi, was trying to remember where i'd seen you on this board until Shemonkey reminded me of the Need to Vent! Havent got my first scan of this cycle til Friday which is my day 13. Think my clinic is a bit unusual in that though, they try to get away with as few scans as possible.
Howdy everyone else, hope you're all ok today
xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

DSH - The last post on your other thread was from someone else. I'm already on the lovely 2ww, test on Thursday   I know it's hard to stay positive when all we ever get is bfns but when we get bfps on the thread it make you realise it can work     Are you having medicated or natural IUI?

Shemonkey - You might all have to wait a while on Thursday as DH is out of the country from Wednesday & I don't know how easy it's going to be to get hold of him. Feel I should tell him before I post   Hope your magic beans are helping make a baby     

Arnie - Symptom list - Still got sore (.Y.) and pains which are very similar to af, haven't had the really bad headaches like on previous cycles though     

Kitten - Got everything crossed for us     

How's everyone else today?


PompeyD


----------



## dsh

Thanks for the follie dance she monkey!!!

And thanks to everyone for helping me with your advice and support. Feeling a bit better about the scan now. Hopefully the follies will be growing well    . 
Arnie I  also hope your wrong and hope that mr monkey isnt actually a monkey, Im having some sort of strange planet of the apes thought going on.


----------



## Guest

Ha ha    I may never tell........................


----------



## dsh

My bad pompeyD, very hard to keep up with everyone. Im sending you lots of luck for thursday.  Positive mental attitude is what my dh would tell you, ( i think he thinks he is some sort of gym instructor , or apollo creed out of rocky??, he means well) 

We are having a medicated cycle, I took clomid days 2-5 and have had two menopur injections. We are hoping for insem on friday/saturday. Im a bit worried as day 14 would be sunday, but im sure it will all work out.  

Shemonkey - does your dh play the drums and like dairy milk


----------



## PompeyD

DSH - I always find it easier to be positive for others than for me. Are you due to have a trigger shot to time ovulation? This would avoid the Sunday problem. Don't worry about the 14 days as medicated cycles vary from when you would ovulate naturally. I've had my inseminations on days 11, 12 & 14, just depends on how many follie dances the ladies send  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

dsh he does like dairy milk and PG Tips  

Don't worry about the day 14 thing, as PompeyD said on a mediated cycle things are totally different to a natural cycle  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Probably best you let your DH know first PompeyD   OMG I hope it's a   sweetie xxx


----------



## dsh

PompeyD, I will be positive for you in exchange for your positivity for me!!!! Hopefully, some way in this crazy universe that will balance out the positivity side of things  .

Im not sure about the trigger shot?? Hopefully I will find out more tomorrow, fingers crossed for many healthy and growing follies!!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## 12tigger

Hello there folks  

Just popping in to say hi

Ive just read through 5/6 pages of posts and I can confirm you lot are quite, quite mad  

Chocolate eating, tea drinking ape husbands playing the drums ....  

Best of luck to Pomp for Thursday - everything crossed this end for you love   

So lovely to catch up with all the news from you all ... DH and I will be back in the 'game' round about the end of Oct.

Been told I got to loose 1.5 stone before I can have IVF ... I only weigh 14stone and im 5ft5.5 ... seems unfair ... so lets hope IUI does the trick instead  

Who's going to be our next Preggy person then?      

Speak soon to you all

Love

Tig


----------



## Guest

dsh, the trigger shot is an injection of the HCG hormone which you have 36-40 hours before insem. It basically brings on ovulation so that the insem is timed perfectly. Your clinic will tell you exactly what time you have to do it  

xxx


----------



## Guest

TIG!!!!!!

Lovely to hear from you, so glad you'll be back in the swing of things soon   No ape jokes please...........  

Don't worry about losing weight (not that you need to anyway  ), IUI WILL work for you   

xxx


----------



## dsh

Yeah PompeyD, I have the trigger drug sitting in my fridge. I think that the inject will either be Thursday or Friday. I shall hopfully find out tomorrow??


----------



## Guest

You'll probably find out tomorrow dsh, it really depends how well those follies are doing, how many did you have and what sizes were they on your first scan?


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies,

Can't believe how much has gone on over the weekend   Hope you are all okay and had good weekends.

Shemonkey - how are you feeling? I'm sending you loads of     for Thursday   x

Tig -   Don't think we've chatted before. That's naughty they have told you to lose weight   I hope that the IUI works out and you don't need to worry about the weight  

dsh - hi, we haven't chatted before either   

PompeyD - how are you feeling hun? Hope you are okay   Sending you loads of     x

Arnie - best of luck for the scan on Friday    x

Kitten - sending you loads of   vibes for Thursday   x

Hello to everyone, hope I haven't missed anyone off   

We my girlie weekend got off to a rocky start. One of the teachers came into the office on Friday and had a go at me, not just a telling off but was really rude to me which just was not on! So was in tears, poor dh thought af had arrived   Anyway I pulled myself together and had a nice day on Saturday and then in the evening had a Sex & the City night with Father of the Bride thrown in   About 1am felt ill and was sick, spent 4 1/2 hours awake and feel rough   Spent all day Sunday under a blanket until dh got home. So in all a bit of a mixed bag but hey could be worse I could have had to work   My af hasn't shown her face yet, just know she is going to be a nightmare this month, give me a glimmer of hope only to turn up just as I think shall I pop out for a hpt  

Let's hope that this week brings with it some lovely  to help it along I'm gonna do a BFP dance.....                                          

Bring on those  

Tx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls

Good to meet you all   

Haven't been on here for about 12 months but my first cycle of IUI is about to start so i thought i'd hook back up with FF so i can share my cycle with you all.  I was suppose to start my IUI 12 months ago but after having an operation had a year off, which i'm glad as i feel fresh as a daisy now and alot more relaxed about the whole thing. 12 months ago i was like a coiled spring!!

Anyway, off to the hospital thursday to have my baseline scan and then starting my injections friday, woo hoo!!  BRING IT ON!!  I'm so excited about getting going with this, just fingers crossed it works!!

All the best girls x x


----------



## Guest

Tama,     to that bloomin' teacher, why people feel the need to be so   rude is beyond me, hope she felt guilty    Sorry you weren't well over the weekend, hope AF stays away     Not testing on thursday hun, PompeyD is but thanks anyway   I've still got another 11 whole days to go *gulp*  

Hi Babysoon and welcome to the the thread   Well done for taking 12 months off, I was a mess after 1   Good luck on Thurs, finger crossed    

xxx


----------



## dsh

Hi Tama, No we havent spoke before, this is my first time on the thread. I hope you af doesnt show her ugly face. 

Hi Babysoon, got everything crossed for you , hopefully this will be the first and last iui for both of us. 

PompeyD, they didnt say anything on my first scan, just said it was fine, think I got stuck with the mute nurse that day. But hopefully they will be a little more chatty tomorrow and if not Im going to DEMAND some info .


----------



## Tama

Sorry Shemonkey my head is all over the place   I saw your ticker so what made me think that between today and Thursday was 11 days is beyond me! Even without the drugs I'm still as nutty as a fruit cake   I don't think he does feel guilty and by all accounts doesn't really want to apologise to me either   I just don't think there is a need to speak to people like they are nothing and to make them feel like they are worthless. Anyway how are you feeling? x 

dsh - thanks hun. I think she is on her way my (.)(.) feel a bit tender and have mild cramps so I think she is just about to turn up on her evil stick   x


----------



## Guest

dsh, make sure you ask lots of questions hun, ask how your follicles and lining are doing  

Tama, can you put a complaint in about this man ? I'm feeling fine thanks hun, bit crampy, sick, emotional and have sore (.Y.) but that's just part of the joys of the pessaries and trigger shot   

xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Wow!!  its so busy today.

Dsh - Welcome, hun, and good luck for your scan and hope you don't get the quiet nurse!!!

Pompey - can't believe you only have 3days to go....probably feels like months for you?!  thinking of you, and good you've got a few symptoms.  Can't remember if you are on pesseries or shermonkey??

Shermonkey - hope all is well with you??

Arnie - good luck with your scan, hun.

Tama - welcome hun, kinda busy here, lets hope this is a positive thing, and we get lots of lovely BFP!

irishgirl - hey cycle day buddies, just 7 days left til the 26th do you think you will test early

hi to everyone i've missed!

I've got just 7 more sleeps to go, i am having sort of having af dragging/bloated more in my tummy that pelvic area pains today, strange, like the pains you gets just before af??  Don't know,  think i had more symptons last month.  I guess its early days still, i just feel so impatient!!!  want to know NOW!!!!!

big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hi rungirl - sending you loads of      x

Shemonkey - yes, I spoke to HR about it this am. Normally I'm pretty tough, comes from being an Event Manager for 8 years, but having been out of London and in the gentle setting of Suffolk for two years I've turned soft   I can't believe I didn't say to him on Friday 'how dare you speak to me like that' but I just sat there all the time thinking WTF! I'm sure it will all get smoothed over and if not there is a note on my file to say I've made a complaint so I can always fall back to that. x


----------



## dsh

Hi Rungirl, thanks for the welcome. Everyone is so positive, it really lifts the mood   . Hope your 7 sleeps are relaxing, but go fast

Shemonkey, i think the first scan i was just so nervous, so I clammed up a bit, not tomorrow tho, watch out birmingham womens, the vocals chords need stretching. 

Tama, dont beat yourself up about what you should have said, dont get mad , get even !!


----------



## Guest

Good for you, are you a teacher? Must admit if someone's rude to me I normally sit there with my mouth hanging open not knowing what to say and it's only afterwards I think I should have said this or I should have said that   Hope you can put it behind you and concentrate on looking after yourself ready for treatment, can't remember when your appointment was   is it long?    xxx


----------



## Guest

good for you dsh, you tell 'em!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Rungirl - Time is going really quickly being at home, far more relaxed for not being at work. No pesseries for me   Hope your symptoms are all good signs    

Tama - Sorry you have to work with such a rude person, can you have a word with your boss about it?   Are you feelibg better today? Hope the bfp dance is as effective as the follie dances are  

Tig - IUI will do the trick     Glad you're doing another cycle soon    

Irish - How are you getting on?    

DSH - I always asked the nurses lots of questions, I do like to know what's going on   Good luck for tomorrow  

Babysoon -   good luck for your scan on Thursday   

Follie dance for anyone that needs one
          


PompeyD


----------



## Huggies

Hiya ladies - wow this is a busy thread!!! 

PompeyD - Huge finger crossing for you!!!      I hope the next 3 days go quick and you are celebrating with us before the week is out!!

Shemonkey - how are you feeling?  Did you have a chinese at the weekend?  

dsh - welcome to the thread - wishing you loads of luck for this cycle   

rungirl - oooooh, symptoms sound promising - especially if they are more unusual than normal - fingers crossed it is all a good sign!!!   

Tama - so sorry someone treated you like that       I hope you feel better now and that he gets what he deserves!!

babysoon - welcome back!!  I bet you feel refreshed after 12 months off - hopefully you are in a great mindset for your first IUI and all the freshness and positivity does you good.  Best of luck.

Tig - lovely to hear from you!!! Big luck for IUI      praying IVF will not need to be an option for you!! 

Hi to everyone else and hope you all had good weekends!!

Well, our visitors left last night so this week I am on a mission to get jiggy a lot!!      .  OPK's have been a nightmare though - I got a much stronger line on Saturday afternoon, but yesterday it was feinter (fainter?  my mind has gone!!!  ) again!!!  Now on CD16 and usually get a + around CD 12/13 - although my AF was 3 days late last cycle.  I will keep testing and keep getting jiggy so that I at least cover my bases.  No scans for me as I am not covered by U.S health insurance until end of Oct - but hopefully next cycle (if needed) I will be getting all the necessary scans!!

Babydust to you all and here's to more BFP's this week!!!!


----------



## pixielou

Hi, just a little update. I'm 12 days past trigger and on sat came over like I was getting the flu. On the way home from work I was absolutely cream crackered and nearly fell asleep on the train. Yesterday morning I had a really bad mid back pain which has got worse and this morning I could hardly get out of bed. I don't feel sick but when I went over to my parents for dinner last night my steak tasted like liver!? Don't fell fluey anymore just very bloated, sore middle and lower back and very sore (.y.)'s. Hmmmm, they nurse said that I should test 17 days after shot, not sure if I should test sooner. Could just be af symptoms looming over as I am CD 28 at the moment so in theory af should be here very soon if she's gonna show!

?


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Huggies - Hope you manage to cover your fertile time even if the OPKs aren't being helpful   Enjoy your week  

Pixielou - Sorry you're not feeling great   After a medicated cycle your normal af due after 28 days doesn't apply. Trigger takes up to 14 days to clear your system so if you test before then you may get false positive. AF should arrive between 14 & 16 days after ovulation, hopefully you wont be seeing yours for a very long time    


PompeyD


----------



## joeyrella

just popping in to say hi again  
after many weeks of arguing   we've decided it would be stupid not to carry on with the other two cycles of IUI, so i'm back.  we have to have a month off between cycles at our clinic, so i'll hopefully be back to injecting at the start of november.
so much to catch up on here.     to everyone testing this week, can't wait to hear of all your  .  some very promising symptoms being reported.
hello to dsh and babysoon and good luck.


----------



## HippyChicky

well af turned up yesterday morning 

Called my clinic to tell them and I'm booked in for my next scan on the 27th, fingers crossed I have more than 1 follie (no drugs being used only the hcg trigger). Sometimes I wonder why if I am only going to have 1 follie and it doesnt work why can I have drugs to produce more.


----------



## irishgirlie

Helloooooooo Ladies

I can't believe the amount of posts on here since this morning.  You have all been soo busy.

Oooh Pompey - good luck for testing on Thursday.  Here's hoping this is your lucky month.

PixieLou - Your symptoms sound very promising...fingers crossed.

Rungirl - Yes indeed 7 more sleeps to go before our test date.  If AF hasn't arrived by Sunday I will probably test then.  I don't want to face bad news on Monday morning before I go to work!  I've been having lots of pre-AF type cramps over the last few days too.  I know it doesn't mean anything but as someone said before, when you've been having those cramps every mth for the last 20 odd years it's hard to believe they could be anything apart from  .  We shall have to just wait and see.  I've no other symptoms though.  My (.)(.) are really aching though but that's because of the injections (I'm not on pessaries).  Even they are not as bad as they were last week so I don't feel positive to be honest.

Hope everyone is OK.

Take care


----------



## irishgirlie

Hippy Chicky - you posted while I was typing.

So sorry to hear about AF turning up.  Glad you're getting back on the horse though for another go. xx


----------



## joeyrella

hippy chicky    
better luck for next time honey
x


----------



## HippyChicky

PompeyD ~ got everything crossed that this cycle has worked for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

irishgirlie ~ was considering a month off but thought i would just get on with it


----------



## Guest

Really sorry HippyChicky    best of luck for this cycle    

Welcome back joeyrella  

xxx


----------



## Fran74

Oooooh all you 2wwers are having some positive sounding symptoms. We have to have another BFP soon, I can feel it. How exciting. Get testing you lot.


----------



## HippyChicky

Fran74 said:


> Oooooh all you 2wwers are having some positive sounding symptoms. We have to have another BFP soon, I can feel it. How exciting. Get testing you lot.


good luck to you all that are so close to testing, we definitely need some more happy news on this thread


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Fran - Hope you're not trying to get me in trouble with     How's your cycle going?  

HippyChicky - Sorry last cycle didn't work   Have you spoken to clinic about doing a medicated cycle to increase your chances?  Good luck for next cycle   

Joeyrella - Glad you've decided to carry on with IUI, hope it works for you next time    

Irish - Sending you some positive vibes that this is a time when af pains mean bfp    


PompeyD


----------



## HippyChicky

PompeyD said:


> HippyChicky - Sorry last cycle didn't work  Have you spoken to clinic about doing a medicated cycle to increase your chances? Good luck for next cycle


I've been chatting on here with a few other women who are at the same clinic as me and only 1 is taking clomid the other woman hasn't been offered anything else. Maybe they just do your 1st cycle using the bare minimum to see what happens. Will ask more questions when I am back there next week, will be too late to do anything with this cycle so I may have to skip it. I'm also going to try and get an additional 3 funded cycles out of them as I know they will do this if your CM is acidic, just need to get the other nurse there to do the test (apparantly there is one nurse who is more than willing to help you get extra cycles funded by the nhs)


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Blimey it's been busy here today    Hope you've all had good starts to the week.

joeyrella nice to see you back  

Shemonkey, Em, Irish, pompeyD, rungirl, pixielou hope 2WW isn't sending you too   loopy yet      Oooooh exciting we must have some lovely       soon I think  

Hippychick lots of luck for your next cycle hun, sorry this one wasn't your month  

Tama   nasty man at work  

dsh welcome hun, nice to meet you    Lots of luck for scan tomorrow (I read your other post, my clinic scan day 5 and day 11 so don't think you have anything to worry about).  

Arnie   the waiting seems to take forever - I'm waiting for day 13 scan too, lets hope we both get some good news.

Babysoone hello and welcome back  

Huggies sounds like you're in for a fun week    Enjoy!

Tig hope you're having a nice month without the stress of tx    Never mind the losing weight hun, IUI will work before then  

Sorry I'm bound to have missed some one    Blimey you lot have done some talking today  

I'm going for my day 13 scan on Wednesday so here's hoping all the action is on the left this month and I can make it as far as 2WW    Am hoping to be told to trigger wednesday night ready for basting Friday.  Finally get to meet the Americans    

Take care all
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Fran74

No Pompey   will be watching, just getting over excited about the possibility of another BFP. 
Cycle is going well thanks. Had day 11 scan today and follies have grown a bit but still not ready. Have 2 at 14mm, one at 13mm and 1 at 11mm so I am hoping 3 will grow and one will drop off so I think a little follie jig may be in order  , don't want to over do it now. 

Jovigirl, I am having day 13 scan on wednesday too and hoping for basting friday. So that could be three of us having tx on friday...

DSH- you too? Hello by the way.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Fran sending lots of     your way for Wednesday - you've got some good follies there!  Hope i've got one or 2 nice plump ones by Wed ..... don't want to have to cancel again.  Hope we're cycle buddies.... will be my first 2WW though so may drive you all bonkers


----------



## Arnie

Evening all!
Oooh, theres too much going on at the moment to keep up with everyone.  Just wanted to say Hippychicky, reallly sorry to hear about your negative  . Good luck with your scan next week ... and with trying to get more funded cycles ... not that you'll need them of course    
Hope everyone's had a nice evening, good luck with any scans tomorrow, dont want to hear of af turning up at all. Will do a proper post tomorrow my lovelies.
xx


----------



## angelpie

Morning ladies sorry i havent been on here 4 few days i have been away with dh which was lovely 2 get r heads round the bfp, we cant stop smilin even thou i still cant beleive!!!!!!!!!
We came home and told close family which r all over the moon lots of tears!!!!!!
Thanku all so much 4 all ur messages were sure 2 c lots more bfps im sure!!!! Still dont feel pregnant my boobs are bigger but not sore and i can feel goins ons in my tummy but thats it do u think that its ok not 2 av many symptoms!!!

Thank u all again good luck all of u x x x


----------



## Arnie

Morning,
Hi Angelpie, glad you've been enjoying your pregnancy! Dont worry about lack of symptoms, i'm sure its just because its so early! So whens your first scan again?
Jovigirl, good luck for scan tomorrow, am praying you've got a couple of juicy follies on the left!  
Fran, good luck for your scan wednesday too! Here's a very little follie dance    and a dropping off dance   (thats meant to be a follie cycling away or rather being cycled away a la sheep dog-esque!)
Pompey and Em only a couple more days now until I find out ..... whether you two are preggers, am so excited. Pppppppllllllllleeeeeeeaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeee let there be some bfps on this thread before the weekend! 
Huggies, am sure you managed to cover your fertile time. Really hoping you get a natural BFP this month  
Tama, hope you've recovered from your upset on Friday and that nasty colleague has the decency to apologise or at least look embarrassed next time you see him 
Irishgirlie [fly]      [/fly]
Pixielou, the two cycles I've had so far af started 14 days after trigger which the first time was day 31 and the 2nd day 28 so think Pompey's right you cant go on your usual cycle. Heres hoping those symptoms are early pregnancy ones and that blasted af keeps away!
Joeyrella, glad to hear your giving IUI another go,  , hoping this is going to be your lucky cycle! Out of interest, which out of you and your DH is anti IUI? Only ask cos my DP is totally dismissive of it (weasel!)
Rungirl, whats your official test date?  
Hi Shemonkey, Fran, Hippychicky, the prodigal Tig (good to hear from you honey!), dsh and hmmmm, sure there was someone else wanted to say hi to but cant remember now! Have a lovely day girlies! xx


----------



## kdb

Ladies this board has been burning up the last few days!!!!!  Read back through the posts late last night... I reckon there will be more BFPs coming this way!  In the words of Kath & Kim: "I can feel it in my waters" (needs to be said with a nasal Aussie twang).

SheM - funny about your DH hoping you'll tell the FFs about the skyhigh motility.  My DH had slackened off the zinc for a while but I've got him back on it again now  

Fran74 - what dosage are you on?  Were they going to up it to give you two follies or just as a general boost?  I'm going to be starting on 75iu Puregon as I had one follie on 50iu and the clinic is fine with letting me try for two follies, but am hoping my ovaries won't go into overdrive (hmmm... esp as this month I've had no natural ov.  Oh dear, I didn't think of that   ).

Lots and lots of   and   and especially   to everyone.

Sorry not enough time this morning for more personals but wanted to pop in to say *hi* and send some +ve cybervibes to my lovely FFs xoxo


----------



## Kitten 80

OMG there is 4 flippin pages my your busy on this thread I can not keep up, well still at home feel basicly the same felt reall sick last night now back to just nauser and I can stll feel somthing strange down there like a pulling feeling.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Kitten - Sorry you're still feeling sick   Not long until Thursday, it seems to be approaching very fast  

KD - I'm sure your ovaries will be fine, they can always adjust the meds if you've got too many  

Arnie - Think you're more excited than I am   I'm just scared   Are you feeling follie growth?      

Angelpie - Lots of people don't have symptoms this early, good luck for your first scan let us know how you get on    

Fran - Cycle looking good, hope one has dropped off at scan tomorrow     

Jovi - Hope the follie is on the left when you go tomorrow    

HippyChicky - Would be great if you could get more cycles    

SheMonkey & Em - How are you both today?  

I'm not so positive today, feel like af will be here before the week is out   Feeling more positive for BFPs from my fellow 2 week waiters     Anyone given in to early testing?


PompeyD


----------



## dsh

Hello everyone, 

Had my scan today, kinda bad news. I have four follies, and the clinic wants to abandon   

Sending everyone goodluck. 
Dsh


----------



## Kitten 80

so sorry to hare that dsh 

Pmpey I'm testing tomorrow but not geetting hopes up.


----------



## PompeyD

DSH - Sorry you've got to abandon, know how awful it is to get this far and then not have insemination     Are the clinic going to change your meds to avoid it happening again next cycle? 

Kitten - For tomorrow     You read of loads of natural bfps on here, no reason why it couldn't have happened to you    


PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Pompey I shall let you no


----------



## dsh

PompeyD - Its so annoying, I have three of the left side 14.5, 13. and 12 and then on the right side one that is just under 12. Do you think that there is a chance that the one on the right side might not mature enough? They said that I still have to do my third menopur today and come back thursday, but the nurse said to expect it to be abandoned. they said that would adjust my clomid next time  , 

Kitten - I really hope your test is a  , goodluck!!!


----------



## pixielou

Hi again, had to take the day off today cos I havent been very well, since saturday I have hurt ny back and im not sure if that's what making me feel under the weather. Well don some light house work and now gonna sit on sofa and chill as I feel tired, Boobs still sore, headache, couldn't sleep(although dosent help that I can't turn properly in bed cos of my back) just hoping that its a good sign!

Testing on Sat so unless she turns up by then will have to wait until then!


----------



## karen-lynne

HI Ladies, 

This is my first time on the IUI thread - I will introduce myself.
I am Karen and my DH is Andrew and we live in glasgow. I have profound polycystic ovaries and do not ovulate at all.  We have been ttc concieve for what feels like forever.  Was Previously on clomid 150mg and metformin 1500mg for 7 months but only ovulated once - obviously it was quite a blow - I had to stop taking it as the disturbed vision had gotten so bad I couldnt go to work anymore, could hardly see.  We took a short break and considered our options (and bank accounts) and then went to the nuffield Glasgow hospital and met with Dr Conway RE IUI and OI.  

So far I have had my AMH test done was confused everyone - it was 102 - the highest results my consultant says he ever remembers seeing.  he is now reluctant to give me injections such as Gonal F and says if he does he can only give me a very small amount - which ultimately may not work at all. I am very confused.  I have my HSG x-ray next week and my DH semen analysis also - we have had the semen tested quite a few times and it has always been fine.  fingers crossed ladies this is my time.  Has anyone heard of anything they know that could help advise me - Im a little confused still.

Karen


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

DSH - It's possible that not all your follies will continue to grow, I had a problem of mine all stopping and they really increased my menopur to keep more than one growing. My ovaries are quite a bit older than yours though and everyone responds differently. Don't give up hope yet    

Pixielou - Sorry you're feeling rubbish   Hope your back feels better soon and enjoy your afternoon relaxing    

Karen - Welcome to the thread   Good luck for your HSG next week, hope that when you start IUI they are able to find a dose to suit you. I think PCOS makes you more at risk of overstimulating   


PompeyD


----------



## dsh

Thanks for the kind words Pompey,  
Fingers crossed three of them do grow but the other doesnt. Ive got myself in such a state over it.Im so impatient.  . 


Hi Karen, 

Im sedning you lots of luck with your cycle. I dont have any advice unfortunatly, but I will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Lulu2003

hello ladies,
Hope you're all well and not getting too frustrated by the 2ww.

I'm really sorry I've not been on here for ages, I've been told I must rest by the docs now, and they mean proper bed rest so no sitting at the PC for ages... sorry.

I really hope we see some more BFP's soon. I'm not sure if there have been any whilst I've been confined to bed?

I had week 7 scan yesterday and all looks good, one strong little heartbeat and beanie is now 8mm long!! Huge eh!! So funny that such a tiny thing can cause so much sickness, aches and sore boobies!!

Speak soon 
Lu
xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Lu, are you still bleeding? Is that why you're confined to bed? Anyway,nice to hear from you, glad all seems to be going well and let us know how you get on now and again! xx
dsh, will pray that one of your follies stops growing    Even if clinic abandons you could always try naturally .... or is that really bad of me to suggest that?!!
Kitten, really hoping that you're going to get a natural bfp this week. Fingers crossed for your testing tomorrow!
Pompey, dont give up hope yet honey. I still feel positive for you    
Pixielou, hoping af stays away for you     
Hi KarenLynne, I havent bothered to ask about my various levels so have no idea what these should be so cant advise on that, sorry.  Good luck with your hsg x-ray next week.
Well 2 days til follie scan and have absolutely no twinges or anything in the ovary area ... hope no-one contacted the Guinness Book of Records afterall, think I may have been a bit premature in my boasts of biggest egg this side of the Watford Gap!
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

dsh ~ *hugs* and lots of them

kitten 80 ~ fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hippychick - hello

Kitten - hi, how are you feeling x

Arnie - how are you hun? Hope you are okay x

dsh - sorry that you may have to cancel this cycle   If it was me I'd still get some   in   Fingers crossed the next scan shows that the small one has slowed down   x

Lulu - congrats on the baby and great news about the scan. Take it easy x

Karen - hello. We chatted before on the Clomid thread, not sure if you remember. Everyone is lovely on this thread   I too am waiting to start IUI. Best of luck x

PompeyD - how are you feeling today? x

Shemonkey - hiya hun. How's things today? x

pixielou - sending you loads of   for test day x

KD - hiya. How's things? x

Fran74 - hello. Best of luck for your scan   x

Jovi - sending you loads of   for your scan tomorrow x

Hello to everyone, sorry if I've missed anyone   x

Well everything is sorted at work, phew! Feeling much better today. AF hasn't turned up so I'm just sitting about waiting for her   Every time she decides to turn up late I get this flutter in my heart, the 'maybe just maybe' pops in and out of my head but I know that is wishful thinking  

Tx


----------



## kdb

dsh -- keep thinking positive til Thursday's scan when you find out for sure about this cycle.  It's quite possible that both your 12mm follies will stop growing and you'll end up with a max of two mature ones.  In August I had 1 x 14mm and 4 x 11mm follies.  Four days later I only had 1 x 22mm and the others hadn't gotten any bigger.  My clinic considers follicles to be mature when they're 17mm or more, so wait and see what happens on Thursday.  Like the other girls have said - don't give up hope!

Karen-Lynne -- hello!  We used to chat on the Crazy Clomid thread.  HAve you posted your AMH query in Peer Support?  There may be other ladies out there who've got high AMH - oooh actually serenfach (Laura) who was also on the Crazy Clomid thread has AMH of 70.  She's currently stimming on her first IVF cycle.  I'm sure she's researched it and could help if you PM her.  The good thing about Gonal-F is that it can be administered in really small doses, and they tend to monitor you much more closely than with Clomid (ie, more frequent scans) so I'm sure your consultant will do all they can for you to avoid the risk of OHSS.

PompeyD - still   for you xoxo  Thanks for the reassurance  

Rest up Lulu!  Beanie is 8mm already?!!  That's so cool  

Arnie, Kitten, Hippy, SheM , Jovi, Angelpie, Fran, Joey, Irish, rungirl, Tam , Babysoon..... and Tig!

 to everyone and lots of          for the 2wwers!

Rushing to the gym now - body combat  then yoga 
ouch but good

xoxo


----------



## dsh

Just wanted to say thanks you to every one for the support   I feel slightly better about the chance that one of them might stop growing, fingers are crossed that Thursday is a good news day   . for everyone!!


----------



## joeyrella

blimey its busy on here lately!
dsh - sorry to hear you may have to abandon but its perfectly possible that the situation might have changed by thursday so try to stay positive.  

karen - hello!  i've also got PCOS and my AMH was 33.  my consultant doesn't really believe i have PCOS despite the cysts and the symptoms   but they did the AMH to check this.  she said my 33 result was slightly elevated but inconculsive and that if i had a result "over 100 say" then i would definitely have it - so it didn't sound to me like a result of over 100 would have shocked my cons?  anyway, because my levels were slightly high i had to take a low dose of the drugs (i was on suprecur and 50mg of puregon) and i still over-responded and had 5 mature follicles after 10 days.

kitten - sounds very promising to me, really hoping for you  

lu - missed your announcement so congratulations!

arnie - think it was you who asked....it was me who wasn't sure if i want to carry on with treatment, hubby was all for it and couldn't understand why i was reluctant.  i think it was just a knee jerk reaction to having the first IUI end in BFN, my way of stopping myself getting hurt again.

   to every one especially those testing this week, can't wait to hear all those positives.


----------



## Huggies

dsh - what a shame, but don't give up hope yet - you could still manage to lose a follie by Thursday      I really hope so!!!

kd74 - body combat and yoga!!      WOW!! Almost as good as my Spin class and hour of power that I have planned this evening too - although the thought of it right now is anywhere near motivating!!!  

Tama - glad everything is now sorted out at work - you do not need the additional stress just now!!     fingers crossed AF stays away for you!!   

Arnie - maybe you have no twinges because your record-breaking follie has taken up all the room now !!      All the best for Thursday!!!

Lu - lovely to hear from you and so glad you have seen your bean and with a heartbeat - that must feel amazing.  I hope you listen to the docs and get all the rest you need to keep that bean growing safe and strong!!   

Karen-lynne - Hello!!     All the best for your HSG and hubby's SA - fingers crossed that you are going to get your long awaited BFP before long!!  

pixielou - sorry you are feeling like poo    That will not help you feel positive about things just now, but wishing you all the best for the next few days, I hope Sat comes and goes with no AF rearing her ugly head!!   

Kitten - huge amounts of luck for tomorrow - really hope its good news for you!!!   

PompeyD - don't lose hope, don't lose hope!!    Hang on in there - someone needs to get their BFP this week!!!! 

Jovi - all the best for tomorrow !!    positive vibes being sent to the left ovary!!!!!!     

Fran74 - Follie dance for you too!!      best of luck tomorrow!!! 

angelpie - glad you have taken the time to enjoy your good news.  Don't worry about lack of symptoms, I hear this a lot.  I am sure they will hit you soon enough when the hormones increase dramatically!!!!  All the best for your scan when the time comes.     

Arnie - Hi!!!!  

I am still keeping busy ladies   as I have decided I have either not ovulated or have no idea when I did !!! Therefore I have no idea if I am on my 2WW now or not!! Only time will tell I guess, in the meantime I am going to keep supporting all your ladies and look forward to multiple BFP's!!!!

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Huggies, have consulted with my all knowing spectacular egg and have decided you did indeed ovulate but didnt notice and I officially pronounce you on your 2ww, so there! Hoping i'll be joining you on the weekend   . You and kd are really making me feel a slob with all this talk of exercise. I managed a bit of yoga yesterday and have to say just jumped on dp   so have had a bit of exercise myself but nothing compared to you two!
Joeyrella, can understand why you didnt want to face the possibility of another IUI ending in failure. YOu just have to put the last cycle behind you though and concentrate on the next one. Here's hoping that you get your positive this next time   
dsh, glad you're feeling a bit more positive. 
Tama, glad things are sorted out at work. ~You dont need any extra stress at the moment! You've got to save all your worrying and stressing for tx .... or maybe you havent if   doesnt turn up.        
Em, how are you feeling now? Not long to go!!!
xxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Evening Ladies

Just a real quickie from me.  Have had really strong AF cramps all day today so I know the witch is on her way.  I just know this hasn't worked again and am thoroughly fed up.  Have been looking at holiday brochures so that I can plan a nice holiday for when I decide to give up on TX.  Just feel it's not meant to be.  Ironic that I was so worried about having a multiple pregnancy last week and now it looks like a big fat nothing again.  Sorry to be so negative.

I have everything crossed for the rest of you 2WWers and hope you get the BFP's that you deserve.

Welcome to the thread Karen.  Unfortunately I have no advice to give you but best of luck getting the answers from your consultant.


----------



## Huggies

Arnie -     thank you for putting a smile on my face - I now bow at the all knowing egg and hold it in highest regard!!       As for the    - amazing the calories you can get burning with that routine!!  

irishgirlie - Big Hugs     I think a holiday will do you the world of good and get things back in perspective.  I really hope you are wrong about AF though, but I can only sympathise with your current feeling and being fed up.  Hope you feel better soon!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Irishgirlie, try not to give up hope yet sweetie    Really hope that af doesnt turn up.  If the witch (or should that be b&tch!) does I think a holiday would be a good idea.    Take care! xxx


----------



## Tama

Just wanted to send a really big   to Irishgirlie   so sorry you are feeling fed up. I know nothing really helps but I'm sending you a tone of      and   that the witch doesn't turn up   DH and I had a week away in Florida a few weeks ago and you do feel so much better for a bit of sun and a rest from ttc & tx. Hang in there hun x

Hello   to everyone. Lets hope that the   stays away for us all       

Oops my chutney is almost bubbling over best dash and save my hob from sticky stuff....

Tx


----------



## PompeyD

Morning ladies,

Fran & Jovi - Good luck for scans, hope you'll be all set for insemination this week    

Irish -  Hope AF is staying away    Holiday brochures sound like a great plan  

Arnie- Is your all knowing egg like my magic 8 ball? I asked magic 8 if my IUI had worked & it said 'You will have to wait'  

Huggies - Thanks for still having hope for me   I just don't have a good feeling about it   Welcome to the 2ww  

Kitten - You tested yet?    

Tama - Glad work sorted, is AF still staying away?  

Lu - Pleased scan all okay   Hope bed rest isn't driving you   will all be worth it  

Pixielou - How are you feeling today?      

Shemonkey, DSH, Rungirl, Max, HippyChicky, Em, KD & Joeyrella (sorry if I've missed anyone) - How are you all?    

DH has gone away now, was tempted to test this morning but couldn't face a bfn & DH going away   I'm sure tomorrow morning will be here soon enough, I'm scared  


PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Irish - def book the holiday   We had two weeks away in Sept and while I was dreading a break from tx, it ended up being the best thing ever.  Escaping 'real' life - even if only for a short while - gives you an oppty to step back from it all, take a breath, and put things in perspective.  For me, I felt like a weight lifted off my shoulders (not just TTC stuff) and if we hadn't had that break I think I'd be    now and feeling at the end of my tether.

Pompey -  for tomorrow             

Huggies!!!!!!  Gosh how terrible am I missing you from my post - was sure I'd gotten everyone from the last five pages!  Are you a Brit in Boston or an American?  The Hour of Power sounds amazing - is that with your DH   I can barely make it up the stairs to our flat after a spin class so  to you for continuing with another class.  I have spin tonight; it's the longest 45 mins of my week because I clock-watch the whole time.  I have a love-hate relationship with that class 

  kd


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there yes I have its BFN I went to docs and I have a bladder infection   I told you it wouldn't be didnt I


----------



## PompeyD

Sorry it was bfn Kitten, hope the nasty bladder infection clears up soon


----------



## dsh

Sorry to hear the bad news kitten   -  Damn bladder infections! Hope that your ok.


----------



## Fran74

Oh no, Kitten, it was sounding so promising too. Damn our bodies for fooling us like that and getting bladder infections. Hope you feel better and that you can crack on with tx soon.

DSH, I've replied to your 4 follies question as in similar situation. I am still positive for you and think there is still a chance your tx could go ahead. Off for my scan in a mo so I'll let you know what happens. 

Jovigirl, thanks for you   cycle buddy. Any news?

Arnie, thanks for your wee follie dance and particularly loved the dropping off dance. I think it is going to work. 

KD74- I am on 100iu same as last time. Only had one follie last cycle. I wanted them to put up my dose so I has more than one but it is a good job they didn't as I have 4 this time. Strange how your body can react totally differently on the same dosage. How are you getting on. Hope you get more than 1 follie this time.

Pompey, sorry to hear you are feeling down. Try to stay positive, you haven't tested yet? You just dont know for sure til you do.  

PixieLou- Get well soon

Karen Lynne- hello! 

Lu- Rest Rest Rest and ENJOY!!!

AHHHHH< just seen the time. I have to go to scan now. See y'all later.


----------



## Susan01

Hi All,
I haven't posted on this board before, but I'm on day 10 of my 2ww after 1st round of IUI. Coped brilliantly with the first week of waiting but it's starting to get to me now - I'm noticing every twinge and ache... Keep swithering between avoiding FF so that I don't start getting obsessive, and posting for a bit of mutual support!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps got hourse pills to take  .


----------



## dsh

Susan01, - I understand the wanting not to become obsessive!!!, Glad your tww is going ok try and keep postiive and do something you enjoy to take your mind of it, Fingers crossed for a   at the end of your wait.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Susan, welcome to the thread   it's a great place for 2ww support   When's your test date?


PompeyD


----------



## Susan01

Test date is 26th, so a little way to go yet!


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

So sorry Kitten   Really hope the pills do the trick and sort out the infection. x

Susan - welcome to the thread   Best of luck on your 2ww   

Fran - hope the scan went well, let us know   x

Jovi - sending you lots of   for your scan too. x

Shemonkey - how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Pompey - how's things? You feeling okay? x

dsh - hope you're okay x

KD - you are like super woman with all the exercise you do   x

Irish - hope you're okay hun   x

Karen - hello   x

PixieLou - hope you feel better soon x

Huggies - hello hope you're well x

Arnie - hows things with you hun? x

Lu - hi, hope you're okay x

angelpie - hope you're well and enjoying every minute x

joeyrella - hello x

Hippychic - hello x

Hope I've not missed anyone  

Well no news from me just a wet Wednesday in rural Suffolk  

T x


----------



## ladynecta

Thought I'd pop in and say Hi, 

I'm having my DIUI tomorrow. Really tired today as got up at stupid o'clock to do the trigger jab and got woken by DP as he's on early shifts! I seem to recall from last time I felt quite tried after the jab - maybe its just all the hoping that nothing will go wrong. 

Anyway, hoping to get to know you all


----------



## Huggies

Kitten -     Big Hugs - so sorry, I am so gutted for you and I really hope the infection clears up fast for you and you feel better soon!! 

PompeyD -         I really hope you get a nice surprise tomorrow morning - we are all routing for you!!  Sorry DH is away now - when is he back?

kd - I am a Scots girl living in Boston - been here for 2.5 years with DH's work and loving it!!  My thighs are burning this morning - I know that I will be unable to walk by the end of today!! I must admit I love Spin  - but I am a cyclist myself so like to switch indoors now that the weather has turned!  Trying to keep up some momentum between now and Christmas as I am Maid of Honour   at my sisters wedding in December!!

Fran74 - I hope your scan goes well!!     

Susan01 - Welcome to the thread   - you are half way there and I really hope the rest of the time goes quickly for you.  All the best for the next few days!!   

Tama - Hope you have a nice Wet Wednesday in rural Suffolk   

ladynecta - Hello     All the best for tomorrow - really praying all goes well for you     

Huggles to you all 


Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone !!!

its so busy!
Good luck pompey for testing tomorrow - i'm keeping everything crossed for you!  

Susan - i've got the same test date as you  any symptoms yet??

Fran/Jovigirl - good luck with the scans!

Shemonkey - how are you today

Tama - Hi, but of a grim day, your right!

Kitten - hope your feeling better soon.

Irishgirl - hope your feeling more positive today??

***** - mum - how you doing??  Not long now til test day?  was it friday??  fingers crossed.

Arnie - hope your ok?

Huggies - i remember spin class and the pain after!!  good for you.

Hi to everyone i've missed.
Here's wishing for LOTS of BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks lady's you no me allways up beat should be back on bored soon.


----------



## Fran74

Evening all
Scan went well. Have 4 follies still but the 11mm one hasn't grown at all thanks to Arnie's dropping off dance. The others are 17mm and 2 at 15mm so the IUI is going ahead for Friday. 

DSH- Perhaps you could ask Arnie to do a dropping off dance for you too. It worked for me.   Cheers Arnie.

Kitten- good on you for being so positive. It will pay off some day. 

Susan- Hello, I don't think a little obsessing does anyone any harm. Good luck for test day. 

Now then, question time.

1- What size follie are you guys told by your clinic is viable. Mine say 16mm which would make my two 15mm follies just a little bit too small. Do you think they stand a chance?

2- Do you take your final stimming injection on the same day as trigger? The nurse I spoke to said to do my final Puregon at 8pm and the trigger at 9pm tonight but DH spoke to a different nurse and he reckons she told him that I shouldn't do the puregon injection tonight. I can't remember what I've done before but I'm pretty sure the nurse I spoke to was right. Think DH might be a little confused.


----------



## joeyrella

hello

excellent news fran, good luck for friday   

so sorry kitten, it was looking so good, pesky bodies!

pompey     for tomorrow, we're due a BFP i think.

 susan and ladynecta!

 to everyone else, how are you all getting on?


----------



## rungirl

Hi Fran - think you should still take the final puregeon, but all clinic's are different!  Hope this helps.

big hugs,
rungirl xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

LadyNecta -   Good luck for your DIUI tomorrow    

Huggies - DH is back on Saturday so will be trying to call him when I test in the morning, lucky for him they're an hour ahead. It might be early  

Tama - I'm doing okay thanks   Just very scared  

Joeyrella & Rungirl - Thanks for the good luck  

Fran - My clinic say 16mm too, last cycle when my 2 smaller ones were about 15/16mm I did a final menopur in the evening & then they delayed the trigger until the following morning. Still had IUI at same time as normal. Nurse said to me that once you take the trigger it stops the FSH injections from doing anymore, hence delaying my trigger. Could you take your Purgeon now to give it a couple of hours to work before your trigger? 15mm ones may have grown enough between scan and now to be big enough  

Only another 12 hours for me & I'll know whether it's   or   


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Good luck PompeyD xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies

Just a quickie, will be back to post properly later but I've got to work out how to do my trigger jab in a minute    Thanks for all luck, those follie dances are just like magic!  I have two at 20mm and a 15mm one.  

Fran, fab to hear you are going ahead too .... nurse tonight told me my 15mm one could catch up by Friday (i'm hoping mine doesn't! but more on that when I've got the jab done!!).  We're going to be cycle buddies  

Oh I hope I can work this out .... never given myself an injection before  

Right, deep breaths, I hope I don't pass out I fainted once trying to get a splinter out my finger with a needle .... oh flipping heck!

Back soon
Jovi x


----------



## PompeyD

Good luck Jovi, trigger doesn't hurt


----------



## nikkinoodles

Good Luck Pompey for tomorrow!    

Love Nikki x


----------



## Huggies

Fran - YEAH!!!    Fab news and so glad you can continue with treatment!!!  Amazing what these follie dances can do.  All the best for Friday now!!   

PompeyD -           

Jovi - Fantastic news too!!!! Yahoo!!! I can feel it in my bones, we are going to get some more BFP's here!!! All the best for Friday and good luck with your jab!!  

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

PompeyD, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Susan01

Thanks for the welcome and   everyone.

PompeyD - keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Rungirl - not sure about symptoms especially as I'm just getting over a cold so not been feeling great anyway. Rather sore boobs - but they've felt like that all week, so I guess it might be the effect of the trigger shot?? Certainly no AF signs yet, and I usually get a bit of spotting for a week before she arrives, so hopefully that's a good sign   ... What about you?


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, good luck xx  not long to wait now


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I have to dash off to bed but just wanted to send PompeyD lots of luck for tomorrow      

Arnie is it scan day for you tomorrow?!  Sending lots of       your way

 for all our 2WW ladies      

Trigger went well .... don't know why I got myself so worked up  

So tired tonight, going to have the day from hell at work tomorrow so going to try and get some sleep, hopefully rest better tonight, just kept thinking about scan last night.

Sorry for lack of personals tonight, am thinking of you all and   for lots of good news for everyone
Jovi x


----------



## irishgirlie

Just a real quickie from me to say best of luck for Pompey tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## kdb

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee PompeyDeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  Sending luck, angels, babydust, sticky vibes, magic and the fertility fairies your way  

Fran - you're right, responses can vary from month to month, I'd forgotten about that.  Approx which day have you ov'd / taken the trigger shot?  Did it differ the month you had one follie compared with this month?  How did your scan go?

Hi T - lol no, not a superwoman, just making the most of being off tx  because I feel as though I should only do 'gentle' exercise during tx.  (Not that that strategy has worked! (yet))

Oooh a cyclist Huggies?  I can understand wanting to avoid the Boston chill by doing spin 

Anyone else watching Masterchef??  I adore Michel Roux Jnr!  Pity it's the final tomorrow night.

Right, must away to bed as early start tomorrow.  DH is away so am going to snuggle up with our temporary foster fur-kid  

Lots of  and  and  to you all - this thread is so full of +ve energy, it's fab!

xoxo


----------



## Arnie

Just a quickie to say good luck Pompey for tomorrow   and Em for Friday isnt it?   Really hoping we have two more bfps by the weekend.
dsh, hope this dropping off dance works [fly]  [/fly] , are you having your scan tomorrow to check follie numbers? Really hope you dont have to abandon!  
Hi Fran, my clinic say 17mm but am sure i've read somewhere that 16mm means follicle mature. Your follies will probably have grown during the day and think someone told me that the trigger helps them mature too so hopefully you'll have 3 mature enough by time you ovulate.
Well done Jovi on doing your injection ... I've managed to avoid having to inject myself so far. Were all 3 follies on the left?
hi Susan, try not to go too loopy loo over the next 4 days! 
Kitten  what a bummer, not only are you not preggers but youve got an infection, pah!!! HOpe those pills work.
Ladyneckta, good luck with your diui tomorrow.
Hi Rungirl, Shemonkey, Joeyrella and Tama, hope you guys are all ok. Well this turned into a mega post afterall. Only got to get through tomorrow and then i finally get scanned on Friday, woohoo!


----------



## Little Missy

Hi Ladies,

I am a new to FF and a first timer to IUI.  I'm glad I found this site Monday night because after a very distressing day your comments have given me hope.

Our first IUI cycle with Clomid & Puregon was aborted due to poor ovary response - one ovary quiet the other with 1 small follie.  Been advised by clinic to have a break then re-test hormones in a couple of month (due to my age) and if favourable to retry IUI early next year.  

Just wondered if anyone has had better ovary response from other IUI drugs....


----------



## 12tigger

Welcome Little Missy - with me they gave me the Clomid and then did a blood test on day 21 to seewhat level the hormones were at. I suggest you speak to someone in charge and ask them to do hormone tests. Dont worry though, I know every minute matters when you're trying to conceive, but a month off relaxing might make all the difference.

Im on a month off and despite my job coming to an end Im remarkably chilled ... I think being off the blessed Clomid helped too!!

PompeyD - any news love ... I is biting my nails here in expectation ....!

Love to everyone

Tig


----------



## rungirl

Pompey - good luck hun, were all rooting for you!


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck pompey Ive got everything crossed


----------



## tobeornottobe?

How are you doing Pompey? We are all thinking of you and are hoping for the best


----------



## Guest

PompeyD any news, can't go to work till I know!!!        xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Susan and Little Missy, good luck and welcome to the thread   xxx


----------



## sashabasha

Just a quick one to say thanks girls for the chat last night  

Pompey......all things crossed for you hunni, hope ur celebrating just now      

hi to everyone else.....     to you all

luv sasha


----------



## Guest

Hey sasha  

Was great last night, hope it's a regular thing now (please Holly17  ) 

How are you doing today?

 

She   xxx


----------



## sashabasha

Ok hunni....getting ready for work soon though  lol

How u coping with the 2ww 

sasha

xx

p.s love ur name and cheeky wee dancing monkey


----------



## Guest

Struggling with the 2ww this time, just want it to work sooo much   

Did you say you have appointment tomorrow (sorry have got brain freeze at the moment!) Are you feeling ok about it all?    

Glad you like the   

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Thank you all for thinking of me   Not good news though    again, just waiting for   to put the final nail in the IUI coffin  

PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Oh PompeyD I can't believe it   I can't even tell you how sorry I am      Have you got anyone who can be with you today? So so sorry sweetie      xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Pompey   so sorry hun we are here to listern if you need chat


----------



## sashabasha

shemonkey.....

    for you, sending you some      thoughts too to keep the pma up   


My appt is next fri hunni, to sign consents and get bloods taken, then we're back on the 19 nov to discuss results and hopefully get things started   going in fairly quick now we have the appts booked...long time in coming though 

sasha
xx


----------



## sashabasha

pompey...i'm soooo very sorry hunni  

sending you massive              

sasha
xx


----------



## Tama

Pompey   so sorry hun   The   is a   Sending you a massive cyber                       xxxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Pomp So sorry love, Ive sent you a PM 

   

Love

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks ladies   On my own until this evening when best friend is coming round. I'm okay though, planning weekend away for me & DH next month and may buy the boots in Faith which I've had my eye on  

Ladies in chat last night - Was nice chatting to you all, made the evening fly by 

Hope to see some BFPs on here very soon     How are you other 2ww ladies getting on?  

Good luck to all those with scans & inseminations in the next couple of days    


PompeyD


----------



## irishgirlie

Oh Pompey I am so sorry honey.    

Go and spoil yourselves with a weekend away and get those boots you want.  You need cheering up.

I'm hanging in there and just waiting for AF to arrive.  I know she is on her broomstick and on her way as my cramps are sooo strong.  They had me up in the middle of the night sure she had come that instant.  There's a tiny part of me that thinks that you can still get a BFP even with AF pains but I thought that the last time and got a slap of reality from the witch so am trying to supress any hope now and just expect the worst.

Take care of yourself Pompey and know we are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post so not personals sorry feeling a bit pooh!

I cracked this morning and tested got a BFN.. not surprised.. i'll test again on Sat but cant see it changing... im not so much upset as angry with my body which is odd   Just looking forward to starting another cycle.

Em x


----------



## rungirl

Oh, pompey and *****-mum - i am so sorry for you both, sending you lots of big hugs.  Go and buy the boots, and the dress, trousers and new coat, too.
big hugs, rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Susan01

pompey and *****-mum, so sorry to hear your news.   Hope you both look after yourselves today.


----------



## Huggies

PompeyD - so sorry hun, I am gutted for you!!        Go treat yourself and then book your holiday - please look after yourself and just shout if we can be of any help!!! xxxxxxxx

*****-mum - so sorry for your BFN - aggghhhh, so frustrating!!      I hope it does have a chance to change for you!!!!

Ladies on chat last night - sorry I had to cut short, but I really hope we can do it again - it was really good to hear about everyone's experiences (up and down)!!

My close cousin had a baby boy this morning - first of our generation to have a baby - absolutely delighted for her, but I just wished I could have got in there first!!   

It will happen ladies, I really , really , believe it - and remember we will all be better mummies for it!!!

Love to you all today!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Oh no Pompey honeybee - I'm so so sorry


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Just logged on hoping for some good news   So so sorry Pompey, I really hoped IUI would be successful for you this time. Its so unfair!!!!!   
Em,   so sorry sweetie, am hoping that you've tested a little early and that by Saturday the result will have changed   
dsh, just read your message on other thread. So sorry your clinic have abandoned. I'd try naturally anyway, it only takes one good swimmer   .  Not surprised you're p&ssed off with your clinic, especially as your paying and they now say IUI probably wouldnt work anyway! Think I'd ask for a refund cos it sounds like you were misadvised to begin with.
Shemonkey, sorry to hear you are really struggling with this 2ww  , how much longer do you have to wait?
totally forgot about the chat last night, was at very interesting (yawn) flood fair, lots of expensive products to protect your home from flooding, nice!
xxx


----------



## Fran74

Pompey, Just logged on to read your news. Sorry mate, absolutely gutted for you. Take it easy, may well be seeing you on the IVF thread soon if my 3rd IUI is BFN too. So nice to chat to you last night. Wine and chocolate, that's all the advice I can give!!!

Em, hope you just tested too early. You never know; still time for things to change. 

I don't know if it is the trigger shot or if I have the beginnings of a cold but I am feeling grim so I am off to hide under the duvet for an hour or so. Catch you all later.


----------



## Guest

Em, so so sorry sweetie, I really hope it changes for you by Sat    

PompeyD, how are you doing my lovely? Go out and have a spending splurge, you deserve it    

Hi Arnie, the flood fair sounds fascinating!!! I've got another 8 days to go which as we all know actually means 7........or maybe even 6   Am feeling a little bit better today, my ovary has calmed down a bit, although it gets worse at night so we'll see   Just feel so   knackered and wish I could switch my mind off for 5 bloomin' minutes   Sorry ranted a bit there, am very hormonal  

  and   to you all xxx


----------



## dsh

Hi Everyone, hope everyone is having a better day than I am 

Pompeyd- sorry to hear bad news for you .

Fran - glad you got on ok, different story for me. six follicles!! cancelled iui. I posted bnack to you on my four follices  - too many,  post. Im glad one of us could continue

Shemonkey - Fingers still crossed for your  , hopefully the ttw will fly past.


----------



## Arnie

Feeling bloomin bitter at the moment. Just seen on ******** that an ex-boyfriend is going to be a daddy. Just feel p&ssed off that I wasted my 20s and early 30s on rubbish men and didnt find Mr Right til my tubes and who knows what have been damaged by raging endometriosis/adenymosis so i'm stuck infertile and aforementioned rubbish men just poodle along until theyre ready then ..... oh look we're having a baby, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  
xx


----------



## HippyChicky

PompeyD     

To everyone who was in the IUI chat last night, thanks for a great chat, had fun and we should do it again.


----------



## Guest

Drives you mad Arnie doesn't it     Am considering coming off ******** because I just get so fed up with people moaning about their kids on there   Can't wait for Friday to see how big that follie is   

Dsh, really sorry they had to cancel hun, read your other post about the nurse at your hospital, grrrrr what a nightmare as if you're not upset enough without that and as you said, you're paying so surely you should be entitled to top notch treatment? Are you going to try naturally anyway?    

Fran, have you got your insem tomorrow, I don't seem to be able to remember anything at the moment sorry  , good luck if you have    

Ovary has started hurting again, should it have stopped by now? It feels like it's burning  

Only a week to go, can't even put into words how much I want this to have worked


----------



## Guest

Def hope it's a regular thing HippyChicky, was great to chat!  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, here's lots of      for you


----------



## ladynecta

Hey ladies

Sorry to hear your new PompeyD and *****-mum  

I am officially PUPO now and on the dreaded 2WW


----------



## HippyChicky

ladynecta


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, am rrrrrrreeeeeeaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly praying that this has worked for this this time!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Good luck ladynecta     How did the insem go, you feeling ok? 

Thanks Arnie  

xxx


----------



## ladynecta

Thanks ladies,

Had a little problem with the catheter, but sperm was 9.6mill so was happy with that (only 2mill last time). I feel fine! Which is much better than last time as I was sedated then for a follie aspiration - but none of that this time as only 2 folloies worth counting on - I say 'only' but I was chuffed my body played along this time   (so far anyway!)


----------



## Guest

Sounds great, good luck     xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Thank you ladies for all being so lovely, I'm not doing too badly when I'm not crying    Boots are ordered so looking forward to them arriving, just need to decide on weekend break destination 

Shemonkey - I've still been getting ovary twinges, even on the side without the follicles. If you're worried might be worth quick call to your clinic   Will focus my positive energy towards your bfp      

Arnie - Hoping that your scan goes well tomorrow, and that soon you'll be announcing your bfp on ********      

Em - Sorry you got bfn too   Hope it's changed by the weekend  

Fran - Might save the wine until the weekend when DH is back, no Brazil nuts for me tonight though   Good luck for your insem    

DSH - Sorry your clinic have been so rubbish   Hope trying naturally does the trick for you    

Huggies - Shame about the time difference for you on chat. Hope the 2ww is flying by for you  

Irish - Got everything crossed for you that the af pains are a sign of your bfp    

Pixielou - How are you getting on?  

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Pompey - Take loads and loads of care honey      Spoil yourself, I know I always say that but it can help a smidge x

Em - Sorry its a no go this time - how many goes at DIUI have you got left? Best of luck for whichever steps you take next.

Shemonkey - We're gunning for you that this time is your time to get a BFP x

Arnie - just remember theres a good reason why your not with that ex on ******** and i'm sure you wouldn't want his baby  I'm guessing he's a numnut!  I Know how you feel tho, i know people who don't seem to even want to get pregnant that fall, maybe we should try some reverse psychology 

Hope everyone else is o.k


----------



## pumpkinpixie

So sorry PompeyD , had everything crossed for you too . Sending you lots of      ,  once you get that     out of the way will you be trying again ?  A large drink and extra large bar of chocolate hunny x x x 

Shemonkey - Hope your bearing up well on your wait , was nice to speak with you last night .

im still bloated on day 3 of the Letrozole , but thats to be expected , hopefully im making lots of lovely follies  

xx


----------



## HippyChicky

pumpkinpixie the bloating will be worth it, hope you have some nice follies starting to grow xx


----------



## Guest

hope your boots arrive soon PompeyD  

Thanks Bee, how are you?

Hey pumpkinpixie! Was great chatting last night   Follie dance for you          

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

...and just when you think the day can't get any worse   turns up  

Pumpkinpixie - Thanks, it's onto IVF for us now which will be well into next year, going to be trying Bee's reverse psychology for a bit   Hope those follies are growing nice and big for you      

Bee - Thanks, project spoiling underway   How are you getting on?


----------



## HippyChicky

PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Pompeyyyyy..... in-boots!!!   That has to be the best thing about winter surely: boots?

Keep those tears coming - I always feel so much better after a good bawl    How's your DH feeling?  

Do you want to stay in the UK for your weekend away, or go further afield?  Not sure where you live but Bath is fab, some great restaurants... or the Isle of Wight... or if you're happy to fly then Galway, or Berlin, or Stockholm... or for a 3-day weekend Reyjkavik is fascinating. xoxo

Arnie -   I'm ashamed to admit it but I've "hidden" a couple of my pg (close) friends on ** so I don't get constant reminders of their bumps. 

Sending you loads of  for tomorrow's scan  

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Oh Pompey, just saw your last post


----------



## joeyrella

so sorry it wasn't good news for you pompey


----------



## Tama

Pompey sending you a big   What kind of boots I'm in the market for new winter boots   AF turned up for me, knew she would, but always live in hope   Had a meltdown last night but had to go to work today so gave myself a slap. Not the same as you as you had tx but still another -ve which feels like a big slap in the face. Hope you have a nice bottle of wine on hand and loads of chocolate. I'm gonna have a curry, wine and lots of chocolate this weekend then back to the diet next week   You take care xx

Hello to everyone. Best of luck for the ladies testing soon and also the ladies having insem     x

Em - sorry to hear your test was -ve lets hope it's too early and it turns into a BFP for you. 

Shemonkey - I have everything crossed for you   not too long now   x

KD - you okay hun? x

Just a quick one from me, sorry, have a nice stew in the oven and need to make the dumplings!

Tx


----------



## Maxp

Pompey I am so sorry to hear your news. Life can be so damn hard. I REALLY wanted some good news for you of all people. God bless you.

Sorry too to hear of your news Lesbomum. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Max, how are you? Not long to go, are you feeling ok?     xxx


----------



## Susan01

Sorry I didn't get to chat last night - sounds like I missed out on all the fun!

Still, finding it hard enough to get up to speed with everyone without live chat as well...

And that's nearly one more day of my 2ww over and done (and counting.......). And hopefully there'll be a few positive's from out there before Monday!


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Pompey D - Enjoy those boots , get out the chocolate and the vino and give yourself lots of tlc   Is your DH home ?

Shemonkey - thanks   here hoping those follies are dancin away for the next 5 days       , how you feeling now ??

Hippychick - thanks so much for the words of encouragement , I am hoping for sum good follies and im trying to be extra positive   i , thanks for helping me along  


x


----------



## Huggies

Huge HUGS needed on the board today!!!   

PompeyD -       

Shemonkey -      I hope all this activity in your ovaries is a good sign!!    

dsh -    so sorry!!! I am assuming your treatment was abonded today (haven't read your other post).  What now?!   

Arnie -    so sorry you had that news today!!  Remember that you have met the right person now and that's what counts!!  

Tama -    sorry the   turned up!  Enjoy your wine, curry and chocolate this evening!  I had curry and chocolate (separately of course) last night!

Em -    How you doing??

HippyChicky - so nice to chat with you last night - hope we can do it again soon!!

ladienecta - all the best for your    

pumpkinpixe - I am currently on my first letrozole cycle - on my 2ww now but found it so much better than clomid - how are you finding it??

Bee - Hello, how are you??

MaxP - Hi, how are things     

To everyone else - big hugs on this difficult journey!!   

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh PompeyD I am very sorry        It's so unfair, be kind to yourself - and lots of treats  

Arnie hoping your scan brings good news tomorrow       I had a similar moment to you earlier thinking of the years I wasted with useless ex - things could have been so different!  As Huggies says, you have the right one now   and that's what matters  

Em   hope there's time to change come your OTD    

Fran - best of luck for you tomorrow - what time are you having your tx?     Hope all goes swimmingly  

Shemonkey      

 everyone else   group hug

Well, after what seems like forever waiting it's here, basting set for 11.30 in the morning.  I am avoiding googling tonight   Generally very excited but having a few wobbles tonight about doing this on my own, but that's only natural and I can't wait to be home tomorrow and PUPO! 

Take care everyone
Jovi xx


----------



## KittyB

I can't believe I missed chat last night - I was convinced it was next week.   I hope you all had fun anyway.

Pompey and lesbomum:    And   to anyone else who needs them.

Nothing to report from me, apart from my boobs being more tender than usual. I am blaming the Clomid for that though, I am convinced that although I didn't take it this cycle, it is still having an effect.    My test date (and appointment with fertility doctor) is on Monday. If it hasn't worked, spotting will begin tomorrow or Saturday.


Sorry it's a short post, I am off to bed now, just thought I'd pop in to see how you're all doing. Night!


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Huggies - hope your   is going well ? This is my first iui , I have never been on clomid or anything else .  I am feeling ok on the Letrozole , the only thing is the bloating   and the headaches but other than that I am doing fine , just hoping that I am growing some lovely follies for my basting on wed/thurs , fingers crossed     How are you going on the 2ww , do you have any side effects ?


----------



## Huggies

Jovi - all the best for the basting!!      Please explain PUPO?? 

Kitty - Fingers crossed that your symptoms might be more than just old Clomid in your system     I found it strange that last month on Clomid I suffered no sore (.)(.) at all!! Wishing you all the best for test day and hope that AF stays away!!   

pumpkinpixie - 2ww will be a long one I think as my cycle extended by 3 days last month and I had a mix of results with my OPK's this month, so not really sure when I ovulated!!  I am now on CD20, so assuming if it was going to happen it would have by now!  I have found letrozole great so far - I am definitely tired and had to take paracetemol a few times for headaches and definitely some bloating but no mood swings like I did on Clomid.  I am back to see my consultant next Thursday to discuss next steps and probably another full cycle of IUI.
I see you are in Glasgow - I am from Glasgow originally and have been living in Boston for the last 2.5 years.  Wishing you all the best  - follie dance!!!      

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

♥Jovigirl♥ good luck for today xx


----------



## Guest

Morning my lovelies  

Good luck today jovigirl, hope it goes ok    

Huggies- glad you're finding the Letrozole better than Clomid   PUPO is pregnant until proved otherwise! 

Kitty- ooh only the weekend to go! Hope the spotting stays away     

Susan- well done for getting through another day!    

PompeyD- how are you feeling today sweetie? Hope you've got lots of nice things planned for the weekend   Have some wine   chocolate, chinese, anything you fancy and chuck those brazil nuts in the bin   

Tama- your stew and dumplings sounded delish  

Pumpkinpixie- hope those follies are growing nicely in there!    

KD- how do you hide friends on **? Hope you're ok my lovely  

ladynecta- hope you're still feeling ok    

Arnie- good luck today     So go on, how big was Super Follie?!    

Irish- how are you hunny?       

HippyChicky, Fran, Dsh, Sasha, Kitten - how are you doing my lovelies?   

 and   to you all xxx


----------



## kdb

OMG girls - just looking back at this thread and we've produced 21 pages in the space of 10 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

            
[fly]​[/fly]
            
[fly] [/fly]​             

Huggies - PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise 

SheM - when you're on your main homepage on **, if you hover the mouse over any of the updates a little "hide" button will show up. You can then choose to hide that person from your regular updates. They don't get notified of this so don't worry about offending anyone, and of course you can still get to their profile by looking them up in your list of friends or by typing their name in the top right corner search box.

Jovi - lots of  and  for this morning xoxo

 to everyone else


----------



## kdb

Kitty B   for


----------



## PompeyD

Morning ladies,

Shemonkey - I'm feeling much better today thanks   How are you today?  

Jovi & Arnie - Good luck for today    

Pumpkinpixie - My DH is back tomorrow, can't wait   Are you due for a scan soon?  

Max - Thanks   How are you? When's your test date?  

Tama -  Sorry af turned up, all bfns are bad enjoy your wine & curry weekend   Boots are from Faith Mepoint high leg ones, can't wait for them to arrive. Hoping my neighbours are in to sign for them next week  

KD - Think my DH is okay, just feeling bad that he's away. Thanks for the ideas for weekend away, will be staying in this country as I don't fly. Would have gone with DH otherwise   Might look at Bath as we got engaged there and haven't been for ages   Just seen your message, we do like to chat    

Good luck to all those testing this weekend, fingers crossed for bfps for you all    

 to everyone else, hope you're all okay     I'm waiting for clinic to call me back with appointment for follow up, not expecting it to be until Jan/Feb time as there was a long wait for consultant appointments last time I asked. 


PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Oh P didn't realise your DH was still away   Does he travel a lot for work?  Mine does too although usually just for 1-3 nights a week.  Am hoping to go to Cologne in Dec when he's there and see the Xmas markets.  (I *love* mulled wine!)

Really hope you get your appt soon xoxox


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

hope your all well... i've kind of neglected FF for a few days... i'll be back a bit more soon to catch up!

Well today im spotting so i know the witch is on her way.. i phoned the clinic as i think AF will arrive full flow tomorrow or sunday so they me booked in for a scan 10am on monday to check for cysts... if all's ok then i'll start the clomid again... WE WILL GET THERE!!!

Em x


----------



## Blonde1

Hi Ladies, hope it's ok to join you  

I have been trying naturally for years and been fortunate enough to conceive but miscarried all  

Because of my various immune issues I have several drugs to take prior to conception and this time around we are going to do a stimulated IUI to up the chances and not waste £1000's of pounds and then not conceive.

Mr Gorgy has prescribed me the following, 50mg clomid x 2 daily and 5 injections of Gonal F 150iu each..I am just wondering what kinds of levels these drugs are? I am concerned about how much he will monitor me (he hasn't been very clear   ) and seems like IUI could be cancelled if we had too many follies...? 

What is good monitoring? when do they usually want DH Sperm and do you have an injection to bring on ovualation or let it happen naturally?

I think he wants it to happen naturally for me as no other drugs been prescribed but then he says he will scan me only once between day 7-10 so I wonder how he will know when I ovulate?

thanks very much

x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Well it seems my poor left ovary was knackered after producing the legendary follie last month and has decided to give this month a miss.  At scan today no large follies on left and 2 nice sized ones on right ..... just a shame my right tube is well and truly b*ggered! Also endo lining only 5mm which is slightly worrying as the previous 2 cycles had no issues with thin lining.  So IUI abandoned although clinic said we should try naturally just on the off chance that acrobatic follie can jump over to patent tube ..... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (sound jumping follie makes donchaknow?!!!!)
So thats that for us and IUI, got appointment on 23 November to discuss IVF although wondering whether we should try and get an private appointment earlier cos really want to get moving with this.  Altogether feeling pretty down hearted about this ttc lark.  At every scan the sonographer writes comments like bulky uterus, adenymiosis, just feel how would any poor little egg be able to burrow into such a horrid, mishapen thing?!!!
Em, sorry you've started spotting  , you get straight back on that Clomid train, am sure you'll get your bfp in no time!   
Hi Pompey, glad you're feeling a little better today, hope you dont have to wait too long for your appointment.  We've been to Bath for the weekend at Christmas a couple of times and always love it there!
Shemonkey, you best cancel that call to the guinness book of records! Another day gone of your 2ww!  
Jovigirl, hope basting went well and you get to put your feet up the rest of the day!
Kitty, hope af stays away from you   
Sorry everyone i've missed, I still cant work out how to see what i'm typing when message gets too long and the way the message keeps bobbing up and down is really irritating me! Will post again later! xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Blonde1,

Welcome to the thread   Sorry for your losses    Hope the extra drugs do the trick this time   The level of clomid & Gonal F aren't the lowest that could have been prescribed and if you respond well there is a chance you'd produce too many follies to go ahead. Most clinics wont go ahead with more than 2/3 follies. 
There is a lot of variation between clinics as to how many scans they do, I was lucky that I was scanned every other day from day 5 until follies were big enough for trigger and the meds were increased/decreased as needed. If you have more than 1 follie you would normally have the trigger to enable your body to ovulate the extra eggs, it also aids with timing of the actual IUI. I wasn't prescribed the trigger with the other meds, they just gave me the drugs at my scan before I needed them. My DH always provided his sample on the morning of the IUI, it is then washed before the insemination.

Hope this helps and good luck   Are you starting soon?


PompeyD


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie just seen your post, so sorry you've had to abandon   so hard when you have to cancel at this point   Has your clinic got a waiting list for IVF? Think I might be waiting quite a while   Really hope you can start tx again soon & IVF works for you    


PompeyD


----------



## Blonde1

Thanks Pompey.

I am having to do drugs for two immune issues first, one I have just had and the second I have to have in a month (involves trekking over to Greece) so results pending, mid December, I should be good to go very beginning of January  

We are seeing Mr Gorgy on the 12th Nov so I will ask him about drug dosage then....I do ovulate on my own so wondering if it may be too much, especially if he isn't monitoring me too closely.

x


----------



## Arnie

Apparently no waiting list as such ... or so they say at the moment, sort of cant believe it as everyone else seems to have to wait several months.  Am hoping that as its CARE (a private company but also treating NHS patients) they're set up to move quicker.  Either that or what the clinic class as no waiting list isnt the same as me ... who feels like i'm hurtling towards 40 at a startling rate!
Hi Blonde, I've only ever take Clomid so dont know about the meds you'll be taking.  Perhaps you could see if they would scan you a little earlier just in case you over respond? Good luck with it  
xx


----------



## Guest

Oh no Arnie, so sorry sweetie     Really glad you don't have to wait toooo long for your appointment, although I know at our ripe old age any wait at all is too bloomin' long   I'm sure IVF will work for you hunny, may be joining you soon  

Hi Blonde1 and welcome   Really sorry for your losses, sounds as though you've been through a tough time    Have only been on Puregon so don't know much about the drugs you are on, but as PD has said clinics really do vary on how often they scan you, I was scanned from day 7 and then every other day. Good luck with your immune tests, hope they go ok    

Em- sorry forgot you earlier   So sorry it didn't work, great though that you can start again straight away, not nice having to do that long drive to the Esperance again though   It WILL work for you    

PompeyD- glad you're feeling better today, hope you get your appointment soon and can get started. IVF WILL work for you     

kd- aren't we a bunch of chatterboxes    !!!

Have made the BIG mistake of stocking up on pee sticks today, I have 4 Superdrug owns, 4 First Response and 3 CB digital that I already had, do you think that's enough..........hmmm I'm not sure they're on BOGOF at Superdrug so might have to get some more in case there's a fault with the ones I've got and the second line doesn't show up    

   xxx


----------



## PompeyD

I keep getting faulty ones


----------



## Arnie

me too!  
Shemonkey, we'll have no talk of IVF from you yet young lady! So when are you going to start testing? It'll have to be soon otherwise you'll never get through all those pee sticks!How are you feeling today?
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Well I've heard from clinic, consultant follow up in the post   & should now be on the IVF waiting list. So I guess it's time for me to leave you lovely ladies   can't thank you all enough for all your support     I'll pop in now & then to hopefully see you all getting your BFPs       Wishing you all the best of luck    

   
PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Pompey... I miss you already


----------



## Arnie

Ooooh Pompey, where you going? IUI to IVF or IVF thread? Me gonna follow you! xx


----------



## Guest

Noooooooo PompeyD don't go    or you Arnie    you both going to the IUI moving to IVF thread? I'm going to stalk you to see how you're both doing     xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks   I haven't thought where I'm going. I'm not going to be starting IVF for a while. Maybe we could start a thread on the Girl and Boy Talk / Chit Chat board? We could chatter there whether we were having treatment or not


----------



## Guest

That's a great idea PompeyD, seems a shame for everyone to go their separate ways, we need somewhere to chat and announce our bfps   xxx


----------



## Guest

What shall we call ourselves?


----------



## PompeyD

Mmmmm, IUI Girls 2009 Chitter Chatter


----------



## Guest

Perfect


----------



## HippyChicky

PompeyD said:


> Mmmmm, IUI Girls 2009 Chitter Chatter


----------



## PompeyD

New home


----------



## PompeyD

Thread started at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211912.0

Looking forward to chatting


----------



## Guest

Hello


----------



## Mini Us

Baby dust to all! 

(Bookmarking)


----------



## Guest

Hi Mini Us


----------



## Mini Us

*Shemonkey * - Hey you...


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Mini Us   See you're testing tomorrow how you feeling?


----------



## Guest

OMG didn't notice that Mini Us, you ok? Good luck!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Shemonkey, long time no speak   

Friday night on my own isn't much fun, can't wait for DH to get home tomorrow   Baked cookies earlier, think I may end up eating them all


----------



## BetsItalia

Good evening, ladies. 

I am new here. I am a single 39 year old living in Italy and researching IUI in other countries. My health coverage will not provide any assistance. Can anyone recommend countries (and, more specifically, clinics) where, with IUI, you are permitted to screen and choose the donor?

I am very thankful for your help.


----------



## Mini Us

Not so good...  came today


----------



## Arnie

Howdy my lovely little squirrels! So ive decided im going to get a 'shock natural bfp' this month. Operation bfp has started already with a hot bath, large glass of wine (second getting poured out right now),  , and ...... special chow mein! Now not sure whether I should deliberately stop the pineapple juice and brazil nuts in my attempts of tricking 'him what decides who gets a baby' into giving me one? Now all I need to do is work out how to get those blasted right ovaries follies jumping to the left tube, hmmmmmmm, any ideas?!! 
Just seen your post Mini us,    so sorry the witch has arrived!
xxxx


----------



## Mini Us

Thanks Arnie...I'll be having a glass or 4 of wine tomorrow if I get a BFN


----------



## PompeyD

Sorry to hear that Mini Us   Hope you're being good to yourself  

Arnie   I'm liking project bfp your evening sounds like how my evening's going to be tomorrow, do you think sleeping on your left side would do the trick with the egg?


----------



## kdb

Hi Bets - try CRGH (Centre for Reproductive & Genetic Health) clinic (associated with UCH in London).

Google them and you'll find their site. They have a downloadable brochure.

Also, ask the opinions of the girls currently at the clinic - here's their thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210249.0;topicseen

Pompey - great idea about the chatter thread xoxo


----------



## Mini Us

Thanks *PompeyD*...

Will sleeping on my head help me tonight


----------



## Guest

Come and join us kd!


----------



## Arnie

Nice one Pompey, might just try that!


----------



## Huggies

PompeyD - Sorry to see you leave but you are moving onwards and upwards to that important BFP and I wish you all the luck in the world with IVF - I really hope you get an appointment soon!!  Keep in touch!!      

Em - So sorry the   is here - wishing you all the best for Monday and good luck for your next cycle.   

Blonde1 - Welcome to the thread and so sorry for all your losses and the tough time you are having - I really hope the drugs and treatment will get you there soon. I haven't had a full medicated IUI cycle yet - just Clomid + IUI so can't advise on scans/bloods etc, but make sure you discuss all this with your consultant so you know what to expect.

Arnie - So sorry the leftie wasn't playing with you this cycle - still make the most of the right and do what you can!      I really hope you can move onto IVF quickly and give yourselves the best chance!   

Shemonkey - my tests have been faulty too   so best to stock up on multiples to make sure!!     Be careful, but obviously wishing you all the luck in the world - when is test day    

BetsItalia - Sorry I don't have any advice for you, but just wanted to wish you all the best!!  

Looking forward to joining you on the IUI chitter chatter board soon ladies   

Well I am out with work tonight for free drinks!!!     will need to take it easy, but plan to have one or two!!  TGIF!!!

Wishing everyone a nice weekend.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hello chitter chatter ladies   

Project BFP sounds right up my street Arnie - I will join you in looking for a natural BFP this month!!!

Mini Us -   so sorry 

How many of you are having chinese this weekend - I had one last weekend but might try and fit in another tomorrow night for good luck!!!

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Am I going mad or have the 2 threads got merged together?


----------



## Guest

Am confused (doesn't take an awful lot I know  ), clicked on Pompeys link and it says it's unavailable to me........hmmmmmm


----------



## irishgirlie

It defo looks like the two threads have merged.  I've read through about 4 pages of posts that have been put up since this morning.  I really can't keep up with you lot.

I'm so sorry to see you ladies leave us but it looks like I'll be following up to the IVF thread soon.  If this IUI doesn't work we are probably going to see the consultant to talk about IVF.  We have to pay for it all anyway and are getting to the stage where we think "Why do another IUI..just jump on the IVF now".  We shall see.

Sorry I've been rubbish with personals recently - I'll try and make a concerted effort to keep up tomorrow.

My OTD is Monday but I still think AF is on the way.  If it hasn't come by Sunday morning I will test then.  

Bye for now..off to noddy land for me. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Shemonkey said:


> Am I going mad or have the 2 threads got merged together?


Yes the 2 threads have been merged back together


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Holly17,

I'd just sent Bels a message re this we'd started the IUI 2009 chitter chatter thread for the ladies who have just finished or are about to finish IUI but still wanted to be able to chat. Sorry if that was the wrong place to start the thread and appreciate that it had started off with a heavy IUI theme. Would somewhere else be better to have the thread?

Thanks
PompeyD


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi PompeyD

I have sent you a PM regarding this issue

~E~


----------



## Susan01

I'm off to visit the inlaws for the week, so probably won't have much chance for internet logging on. Such a shame as it's my test date on Monday, and I've a feeling I'll appreciate a bit of support ('specially as we haven't talked about it at all with the inlaws...). Positivite thinking is starting to fade as the first hint of heaviness and aching creeps up.

Anyway, just wanted to say best of luck for everyone else testing this weekend and next week. I hope I'll see a few bfp's posted when I next look.

Anyone else pee-stick shy? I've just got one! And it's the first one I've dared buy for about 3 years.


----------



## Guest

Have a good week Susan and try and relax   Good luck for Monday, we'll be checking to see how you got on if you can manage to log on at all     

I'm ok buying the pee sticks, I collect them, but I'm scared to actually use them    

xxx


----------



## Arnie

Good luck Susan for Monday and have a nice week away. Am praying that af stays away   . I'm with Shemonkey, can buy them but then too scared to pee on them ... until I do and it comes up negative and I'm like 'why did I do that?!!!!!'
Irishgirlie, good luck for you too!   
Off to the gym now to do lots of running followed by sit ups .... ie, everything I would normally avoid!
xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Good luck for Monday Susan, try and have a nice relaxing weekend xx


----------



## rungirl

Good Luck!!! For monday Susan and Irishgirlie - i'm keeping everything crossed for you both, and i'm also due t test Monday, eekk!!!!

Arnie - good for you, doing everything you shouldn't, you go for it girl!!!

Pompey - nice to hear you sounding more positive.

Shermonkey - not sue when you test date is?  Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Tama - how are you hun?

Huggies - Good idea to join forces with Arnie and go for a natural BFP.

mini us - sending you lots of big hugs, hun.

***** - mum - how are you doing??  Is your scan booked for monday?

hippyckiky - Hi hun, welcome.

Sorry to everyone i've missed.  Hope everyone has a good week-end xxxxxx


----------



## Maxp

Hello all - I hope everyone is well and feeling fertile 

Im a shocking cycle buddy aren't I Shemonkey   I think I got myself so wound up last time that I am almost pretending that it just isn't happening this time. Last time I was convinced I was pregnant with a ton of imaginary symptoms - this time all I have is an achey abdomen at times. I am as regular as clockwork so if I start spotting in 3 days time I will have my answer. I did though have a slight spotting a day or so ago - and it made me wonder if that was implantation.

How are you feeling Shemonkey? Any symptoms?

Maxine


----------



## HippyChicky

Maxine ~ fingers crossed


----------



## Maxp

Thanks Hippychicky - you two. I am growing increasingly convinced that this fertility lark IS all about luck


----------



## Guest

Don't be daft Max  

Spotting sounds promising, implantation would be around this time I think    

I have had the aching tummy too, in fact I have it as I type this   Plus my right ovary is still really painful which one minute I think is a really bad sign and the next I'm thinking it has to be because I'm pregnant    I am somehow managing to remain pretty positive though which helps  

Hope the spotting stays away for you in 3 days      

Less than a week to go, think I'll be testing on Thurs, how about you?

xxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Susan & Rungirl - good luck for Monday if you don't test before then.  

DH has been to Sainsburys while I was vegging out watching Carry on Screaming and bought me some pee sticks.  AF is sure to arrive now!!  Grr I really hating this waiting and just want to know one way or the other.  

Fingers crossed Max that the spotting was implantation bleeding.  

Arnie you're so good going to the gym and doing all those situps.  Sounds like torture to me!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## irishgirlie

Well AF hasn't arrived and I tested this morning.  BFN I'm afraid.    Just as I expected.

Now I'm gonna pour the alcohol free wine in the fridge down the sink and get some nice wine to pour down my throat!!  

Have to decide what to do next.  Do I waste another £1500 on a 3rd IUI or do we go straight to IVF?  If we go straight for IVF it's one go and one go only we can afford.  I think we're gonna do that.  If that doesn't work then we just move on and accept that I will never have children.  Exotic holidays here we come!

Best of luck to my fellow 2ww'ers and to all of you. xx


----------



## rungirl

i'm so sorry to hear that you got a bfn, sending you lots of big fat hugs, will you test again tomorrow?
thinking of you hun,
big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Irishgirlie, so sorry was negative this morning   . Get rid of that pretend wine and get yerself some of the good sh&t! Looks like a few of us will be heading down the IVF route over the next few months.  Its scary to think might never have children, cant quite get my head round the idea at the moment  
Rungirl and Susan, good luck for testing tomorrow    Actually Irishgirlie just seen you're not due to test tomorrow. Will hope that you tested too early and af stays away   
Shemonkey, hoping your achy ovary is a good sign. So hope you get a positive when you test   
Maxine, spotting a couple of days ago does sound promising. Only a few more days to go! 
Hi Hippychicky, Pompey, Huggies (my natural bfp buddy!, just been for a run and had 4 beers last night! ..... if I dont get pregnant after this I dont know what will work!?!    actually I suppose should be   too, knew I'd forgotten something ..... "DP where are you?!!!"), KD, Em, Toots, Tig and everyone else, hope you're enjoying your extra hour in bed!
xx


----------



## KittyB

Morning ladies. Sorry about your BFN, irishgirlie.   I hope it was just too early to test for you.

Well, I don't think I'll be around on this thread for much longer, I've started spotting. I am supposed to test tomorrow, but I reckon it's pointless. Might do an IC, but it's unlikely. So, we have an appointment with the fertility doctor in the morning, and I reckon we're heading for IVF next year.  

Good luck to anyone testing or basting in the next few days.


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Kitty.  Do a test in the morning even though you've started spotting.  You may still get a BFP.. 

I don't think I tested too early.  Our clinic tell you to test 18 days after IUI so you don't get a false positive as I had to take a pregnyl shot 3 days after and 8 days after.  They want to ensure this is gone from your system.  My BFN means it has defo gone from my system but there's nowt else there either.  Ho hum.  

Arnie enjoy your  !!  DH and I were planning on some of that this morning if I got a BFN as we've been abstaining for so long..but I really wasn't in the mood!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hey Irish - So Sorry its a bfn hon   . We will only be able to have one go at the ivf too so have been thinking the same as you but like arnie said can't quite get my head around not having children no matter how much I prepare myself. Take care of yourself and try to enjoy the whole time off ttc I have definately felt a lot more relaxed over the past few weeks. Get some strong  in and some choccy and a good chick flick and sending you big hugs    

Kitty - So sorry really hope spotting stops and its not your period. If it is the wicked  You won't be alone on the ivf journey there are alot of us in that position and I'm sure we will all support each other on that next stage in our fertility tx Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow big  take care hon x

Arnie -  As usual you have me rolling around with laughter " run, 4 beers and  " should do the trick 

Shemonkey - Hope all the pains and tummy ache are a good sign, wishing you all the best 

Well for me I have a new dog called eddie he is a black and white greyhound and absolutely gorgeous and my replacement baby  I have no news fertility wise as I don't have a menstrual cycle when I'm not on fertility hormones and they don't want me on the hrt either so no ovulating for me at the mo  
Hoping everyone is getting on o.k,  to everyone x


----------



## PompeyD

Irish & Kitty - Sorry it was bfns     Take good care of yourselves  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Irish and kitty- so sorry sweeties    

Arnie- how's 'Operation Shock Natural Bfp' going? Get plenty of   , excercise, wine, and cr*p food in and you'll be up the duff before you know it    None of that never having children talk, it WILL happen   

Bee- you're dog sounds lovely  

Have woken up today feeling fabulous which of course is not how I want to feel, I want to feel rough and pregnant with huge achy (.Y.)  Ah well 5 (4) more days and I'll know  

Have a great Sunday everyone, I'm having a duvet day with roast lamb and X Factor later, can't wait  

   xxx


----------



## Guest

By the way, just noticed my bubbles.....thank you soooo much to whoever blew me lots of lovely new ones    xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey said:


> By the way, just noticed my bubbles.....thank you soooo much to whoever blew me lots of lovely new ones   xxx


I sent you loads yesterday xx


----------



## Guest

Ah thanks HippyChicky     xxx


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Shemonkey - fingers crossed for your test day !! Sending you lots of          how you feeling now ??

Pompeyd - Hope your doing ok   

Irishgirlie - So sorry the   !!   

I have not been on in a few days so I seem to have lost the thread a little so a big   to everyone else x

I have finished taking the Letrozole yesterday and the headaches have stopped , thank god !! I have 2 days off and then back to the clinic to see if those follies have sprouted      . God my lovely wee dog keeping me company today , snuggled up on the sofa today - cant wait for tues to see if I am ready for the IUI , ooohhhh so exciting !!


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hi girls thought would introduce myself.  My hubby and I are both 29 and have been on this rollercoaster for over 3 years, quite frankly I am ready to get off.  I start the stimming injections tomorrow and was just wondering if anyone else is at the same stage?


----------



## Guest

Hi Pumkinpixie  

Good luck for Tuesday, very exciting, hope you've got a couple of good follies     Have you had any twinging or anything?

I'm ok thanks, really want to test now but know it's way too early  

Enjoy the rest of your day  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Scotsgirlie  

Not at the same stage as you, just about to finish my 3rd and last IUI, but just wanted to say hello and welcome to the thread  

Is this your first IUI?

  

She   xxx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

yip my first one.  Feel like I'm going    fingers crossed super tight its my first and last.


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed     xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

pumpkinpixie ~ those of yours follies are growing well, I have a sixth sense

Scotsgirlie ~ hiya and good luck xx


----------



## joeyrella

scotsgirlie, good luck for your first cycle   

irish and kitty - really sorry to hear your news  

good luck pumpkin, hope that your scan shows you are ready.  you must be so excited!

how are you feeling shemonkey?  we need a change of fortune on here, i think you should start us off with a lovely    keeping my fingers crossed for you.

as for me, i'm waiting for AF to start so i can start my second IUI cycle.  its certainly a novelty wishing that the witch would hurry up and arrive  i feel a bit all over the place this week, i think the drugs from the last cycle have made my PCOS symptoms worse than normal this month.


----------



## Scotsgirlie

just practiced injections with an orange hee hee don't know that it helped.  I'm still terrified oh well needs to be done.


----------



## Tama

Irishgirl and Kitty - sending you both loads of     Really sorry   

Hello to everyone bit short on time this evening but wanted to say   to everyone. Best of luck for anyone testing in the next few days sending out a million      vibes for you all. 

Haven't done much this weekend just stuff round the house and my Christmas cake, looks good need to get it put away before dh thinks he can have a slice   Well my roast dinner is ready so better dash. Hope you all have a good Sunday evening  

T x


----------



## kdb

Girls I'm so  to hear about your bfns 

SheM and Arnie - you make me 

 and  to everyone xoxox

Scots - you've come to the right place - we're all a bit  FF is an amazing site with loads of supportive ladies (and a few blokes!) who are generous with their advice and support. Real gems!

afm... went to a christening today which was quite fab. (Female) vicar was very funny and chilled-out. Party afterwards had about 15 kids there for whom I'd made cupcakes. (I love baking!) Couldn't believe it was dark by 5pm, before we even made it home! Felt last night as though AF would show today but she hasn't. Still achy though so she can't be too far away.

Quick Q for you all btw... has anyone been told to start injecting on CD3 instead of CD2? I ov'd on CD11 with Puregon last time (injected from CD2-CD10) and that just seems so early. Maybe I should be injecting from CD3??

[X Factor comment - grrr those tw*ns!]


----------



## Guest

Hey kd, 

with you on the twins   who the   is voting for them!!!

In answer to your question, I've always started injecting on day 3 and the first month ov'd on day 10 and other 2 times day 12. Not sure how much difference it makes really, maybe ask your clinic?

Are you starting this month?

   

xxx


----------



## kdb

Exactly!  Ah, but the Westlife cuties tonight were great  

Thanks SheM - yep, the Puregon is in the fridge and ready to go  

Clinic said CD2 (their standard guidance); didn't seem to think that CD11 was early to ov but does to me compared to my Clomid cycles (ov on CD15/16).  I suspect the CD2 start may assume CD1 is heavy AF which isn't always for me.

p.s. Did the chat thread end up happening?  Is it in a different section?

xoxo


----------



## Guest

Westlife were very good *swoon*  

Oooh good luck for this cycle, fingers crossed it's the one for you     I read somewhere on here a while back that as long as the follies have at least 7 days to mature from the beginning of injecting they should be fine so I'm sure CD 11 is ok  

Thread didn't happen, it got moved and merged with this thread, if you have a look back you'll see what I mean, very confusing   

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

In regards to the other thread

the thread was moved back to the IUI section, i subsequently merged the two subjects together

There are other threads that already exsist besides this one, eg IUI turned IVF, there is also an IUI inbetweenies thread in the inbetweenies section too

If anyone has any comments or wishes to discuss further please feel free to send me a PM 

~E~


----------



## Guest

Thanks!

Think some of us are going to the inbetweenies, doesn't take much to confuse me  !!

xxx


----------



## rungirl

Its a BFP for us.
We are sooo happy!

big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Congratulations Rungirl   If you don't mind was this IUI/IVF/ICSI?  I am on my first cycle of IUI so grabbing hold of positive stories whenever I can to keep me positive.


----------



## Maxp

Rungirl thats wonderful news - HUGE congratulatios


----------



## HippyChicky

rungirl ~ congrats xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan ~ good luck for today xx


----------



## irishgirlie

Rungirl that's fabulous news. Am so happy for you.  Glad to see that IUI does work sometime.  xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

On my second round of iui. Had my second needles today (day 6). Ultrasound on Thurs to check follicles. My husband and i have recently moved to Cyprus and i'm finding this process hard without both our families here with us. My parents and younger brothers went home yesterday after a 6 week visit, really miss them already and just feel like crying all the time. Very emotional at the moment, could this be connected to injections also? 

Thanks for listening 

Donna 
x


----------



## kdb

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*RUNGIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLL*                      

OMG I am *so* so chuffed for you and your DH!!!!!! Third time lucky, isn't it?? Congratulations!!

Ov'ing in the waiting room must have made all the difference   

Wow I am so happy for you - what a way to start the week!

xoxoxoxoxoxox

SheM - are you up next honeybee?   Sent you some lucky beanie baby bubbles! p.s. thanks for the info re; 7 days xoxox


----------



## kdb

Hi DB - you've come to the right place for support, honeybee!  (Great initials by the way, same as my DH  )

It's tough that your family have left at the same time as you going through fert tx.  I think it'll be a combination of missing them as well as the emotion of fert tx and possibly the meds as well.  Conception involves a delicate balance of hormones and hormones affect our emotions too, so don't feel bad about feeling bad  

Hopefully you'll see some good progress at your scan on Thursday which will make you feel a little bit better 

I couldn't have survived the past seven months without the girls on this site.  Even when you're feeling your lowest, there's someone out there who knows how you feel and can give you a  

Lots of  for this cycle, let's hope it's *the one* xoxoxo


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Rungirl - Huge Congratulations I'm so happy for you      

I'm gonna head over to the inbetweenies board even tho Pompey had a great idea with the chitter chatter thread 

Love and  to all x


----------



## Fran74

Oh my Goodness, I've only been away for one weekend and already there is sooooo much to catch up on. You have been busy .

Rungirl, great news. Hope things go according to plan for the next 8 months.  

Arnie and Pompey, this thread will be a duller place without you. May well be seeing you in the inbetweenies in a couple of weeks.  

Jovigirl, pleased basting went well for you. You will have to keep me updated with symptoms etc as we are testing on the same day aren't we. 

I went in for basting on Friday. I was feeling pretty positive this month until I found out Dh's swimmers only had 30% motility (we have been told by the clinic that they consider over 50% to be needed for a good chance of getting pg). His motility is less than it was last time and last time was a BFN so i am not jumping up and down with excitement this month. I can't bear the 2ww. It is only day 3 and already I have convinced myself that it hasn't worked. I am officially   and need to snap out of it !!! I have been giving myself a good telling off but please feel free to join in at any point.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Kd74,

thanks for the postivity! Will try and perk up a little, seeing them all for xmas so will just focus on that. I look forward to sharing my journey with everyone.

xx


----------



## kdb

Only 8.5 weeks til Xmas DB!!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

This forum really does help lift your sprits! 

I'm smiling for the first time this morning...

Thanks Kd74

Donna
x


----------



## Guest

Rungirl- have posted on the 2wwers as well but congratulations

[fly]            [/fly]

You must be over the moon  take care of yourself my lovely 

Hi DB, glad you joined us  Sounds as though you're in need of a great big   today. This whole process is incredoubly hard both physically and mentally so you are bound to be feeling down without your family around as well. We are all here to support you as much as we can and answer any questions you have about the actual treatment   

kd- 8.5 weeks    I told myself at the beginning of the year I would deffo be pregnant by christmas......hmmmm better get cracking   

Fran- Glad your basting went well, try and stay positive it only takes 1 sweetie       

Bee- may well be seeing you on the inbetweenies soon 

Morning everyone else   

I'm feeling completely normal today, I keep trying to tell myself that it doesn't mean anything but you know what it's like, hard to stay positive at this point, surely if it had worked I would feel something  

   xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Shemonkey,

thanks for the welcome, much appreciated. Feeling better already

xxx


----------



## Arnie

Yaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Rungirl!!!! Thats is absolutely fantastic news! I am so pleased for you honey   Make sure you let us know how you get on!
Just a quickie cos trying to wean myself off this board but miss everyone too much. Shemonkey, chin up lovely, if it wasnt that we were trying so hard to get pregnant we probably wouldnt notice any symptoms at all until af was late so try and stay positive   .
'Operation Shock Natural Bfp' still going well, number of alcohol units drunk over weekend .... lots, didnt bother with pineapple juice or brazil nuts, lots of vigourous exercise and thinking of booking myself on a hen weekend to Majorca!  
xxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Just a quick question of anyone can help?

I'm only in 2nd week of treatment (Needles & tablets) am i able to have a little alcoholic drink during this time or not? Have not really been advised by hospital (only told to stop smoking if i was a smoker - which i'm not)

Haven't had a drink for over 1 month now as i didn't want to risk it.

Thanks in advance

Donna


----------



## Guest

Hi DB,

I personally haven't touched alcohol since I started treatment many months ago   but am sure it would probably be ok to have the odd glass just don't go knocking it back   

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Shemonkey,

I'm not really a big drinker so may just have the one alcopop! Might change my mind by tonight though and will prob's end up not having one.

Thanks

Donna

x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Shemonkey,

i'm on a role now with the questions, hope you don't mind!?

Are my dh and i allowed to have normally bedroom activity during treatment? We are only at week two of injections and tablets. Last cycle we didn't at all until sperm sample was given and day of basting and day after. 

Donna

x


----------



## Guest

Don't mind at all  

Our clinic like us to   up till 3 days before insem, although this time we had done the deed the night before I went for a scan and was told I was ready for basting and it would be the next day! I did tell the nurse what we'd done and she said it was fine and good to have as much in there ready and waiting as possible! His   sample for basting was perfectly ok so I would say as long as your DHs count and motility are normally ok then go for it but just leave at least 2 days. 

Hope that makes sense  

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

yes i understand. Thanks for that.


xx


----------



## Guest

DB have just read your post on the other thread and as your DH has lower motility maybe leave it 3 days?    xxx


----------



## KittyB

Congratulations, rungirl!    

Well, I tested this morning, just for fun, and of course, it was a BFN. Had our hospital appointment as well, which was a weird mix of positive stuff tinged with sadness. On the plus side, everything looks good: progesterone levels good, womb lining thickens nicely each month, tubes are completely clear, DH's swimmers are fantastic. But we still haven't been able to get pregnant again since the last m/c over 2 years ago, and the doctor just doesn't know why. So, we are now on the waiting list for IVF. We should get an information session in about 6 weeks time, so we'll know more about timescales then.

In the meantime, we will continue with IUI until the end of this year - the doctor said if she thought we could get PG via IUI, she wouldn't put us forward for IVF, so it might be a bit of a waste. At least we are continuing to do something - I couldn't stand just sitting and waiting, even for a couple of months.

So, I am just waiting for AF to arrive. I asked the doctor if the Clomid could be affecting this cycle, and she said no way, so I guess this is just my body throwing a curve ball. Nice.  

Good luck to all those in the 2ww     and for those about to baste.


----------



## Huggies

My goodness - have I missed a lot!!!    I have actually had to go back to my last post (4/5 pages) and take NOTES!!!   

rungirl - OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  AMAZING NEWS!!!!!                         

Susan - all the best for your testing today - I hope you are enjoying your time away and you get good news!!     

irishgirlie - so sorry for your test news   !!!

KittyB -    So sorry for your test results - wishing you all the best on your journey towards IVF but glad you will continue on IUI until that point.

MaxP - How are you?  Not long to go now - how are you feeling??    

Arnie - Hey Operation Natural Shock BFP partner!!    I also managed a few cocktails over the weekend - just cause I don't normally do it and thought I would try a few new things!!    I reckon I have about 7-10 days until AF might show her face - but obviously I am already pregnant and just not wanting to believe it yet!!  

Bee - Hello!! Love that you have a new dog - I would really, really love one and I reckon it would really take my mind off all the TTC malarky - but we just can't justify it with DH and I working all the time.  I have to make do with the little office kitten who is currently asleep on my laptop!!

pumpkinpixie - Glad the headaches have gone now that you have finished letrozole.  Follie dance for you......    

scotsgirlie - welcome to the thread   and I hope you get your BFP really soon.

HippyChicky - how are you?   

Shemonkey - Not long now lady!!! Glad you are feeling 'normal' and I really hope that is a great great sign!!     

joeyrella - All the best for your 2nd IUI!!   

Tama -   

kd74 - All the best for this cycle !!!!     

Donna - Follie dance for you -       It must be really hard being away from your family (I also live abroad but my mum and sister support me from afar)  Hope you feel better soon!!!

Fran - all you need is ONE good  !!! It ain't over until the fat lady sings and don't forget that - Good Luck!!!

Hi to everyone else.

All well with me, I had a busy weekend so didn't think much about TTC - we are seeing our consultant on Thursday and now that I have full medical insurance, it will be interesting to find out what he suggests for my next cycle!!!  I really wanted to be pregnant before xmas, so hoping that November is our month!! (Unless of course, operation natural shock bfp really does work!!).

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Really sorry Kitty     Glad you can continue IUI while you wait    

Hi Huggies, great that you can start IUI soon but I have my fingers crossed for you that 'Operation SNB' works     

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Shemonkey, thanks will bear that in mind! p.s Scrapped plans for a drink tonight, just going to stick water haha.

Huggies, thanks for the support. Where abouts do you live? My family too are very supportive, along with dh family thankfully. Although don't like to tell to many people so we don't get there hopes up.

Regards

Donna
x


----------



## Huggies

Thanks Shemonkey!!!  

Donna - I am in Boston, USA.  I have told 2 close friends and my mum and sister, but apart from that hubby and I are out here doing it alone and praying that we have some good news to share with our families eventually!!! (I am from Scotland originally).  

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Huggies,

I wish you well

xx


----------



## Arnie

Hey Huggies! well done on the couple of cocktails on the weekend but I really want to be hearing about tequilla slammers and dancing on tables til 3 in the morning!  Its really wierd but I'm actually feeling much happier and more confident since IUI cancelled Friday.  Bonkers really what with the whole egg not being able to get to womb situation I'm in, was thinking perhaps shouldnt be on Operation Shock Natural Bfp but rather Mission Impossible!  
Kitty, really sorry to hear about your negative this morning.  Good news on the test results though, sounds like you're all systems go just waiting for that right time   
xx


----------



## kdb

Huggies - I'm so jealous, you have an office kitten!!!!


----------



## PompeyD

Huge Congratulations Rungirl, really pleased for you

        

Big   to everyone else missing you all already  


PompeyD


----------



## Huggies

Arnie - Mission Impossible - if Tom Cruise can do it - so can you!!! 

kd74 - yes, we have an office kitten - hope you can see the link and see how cute gorgeous little Tess is!!!    

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=2427561&l=085a4d3d98&id=679094900

Huggies
xxxxx

/links


----------



## Guest

Aaaaaawwwww so cute Huggies


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations rungirl, fantastic news    

 DB

good luck everyone, lets keep the   rolling in!

who's testing next?


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Joeyrella,

hope you are well!

I think i may be addicted to checking this forum already - i must have checked in today about 50 times!

x


----------



## Guest

It is very addictive Donna!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Right,

i am putting the laptop down now for the night, will try not to read up until 2mro morning! 

Night all 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Bet you'll be back on


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all

Rungirl CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!       Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy  

Fran   cycle buddy.  When did you get told to test?  I had to ask as they were ushering me out    First of all she said "2 weeks today" which would be Fri 6th, then she said actually you can leave it till after the weekend.  OH NO I CAN'T!!!  Have decided to test Saturday 7th - then I have a couple of days before Monday to get my head round the result.  Sending lots of    

DB welcome to our little world    Bet you log on again before the night's out  

Kitty   glad you can carry on with IUI - and hoping you don't need to move on     

Shemonkey        hoping it's good news from you in a few days  

Em were you having a scan today?  How did it go?

Hello everyone else - good luck to all
Jovi x


----------



## joeyrella

i give DB 15 minutes before she's back on!   
hi jovigirl, hope the 2ww goes well for you, keeping my fingers crossed for a lovely announcement on the 7th


----------



## irishgirlie

Huggies that kitten is sooooo cute.  I want one in my office!!


----------



## Scotsgirlie

well started stimming tonight.  Was a total big baby   and it took me an hour to do but its done.  Tomorrow it should be better and quicker.  Not as bad as I thought.   it works...


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there folks

Just looking in so that you dont forget me!

Rungirl                             
SO pleased for you, its nice to hear that IUI does work .... 

Sorry to hear that Alfie and Pomp have deserted wandered off to pastures new - hope you come back lovelies

Shemonk - how the devil are you my love? Not long now til test day, how are you coping?

Welcome and hello to everyone new and old ... I'll be back on the thread properly in a couple of weeks

Best wishes in the meantime

      

Love

Tig


----------



## Guest

Hey Tig  

How are you sweetie?

I'm ok, bonkers   but ok, just want to know now  

Have felt the strong presence of the     so have managed to refrain from testing.......so far  

Take care my lovely   xxx


----------



## Maxp

It's a no for me. My period started today   It's only light but I would be kidding myself to imagine that it anything else.

So that's it for IUI for me. Maybe I am just too damned old


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Shemonkey - Hope your doing ok right now and not going mad with the anticipation   , Friday is not too far off now so loads of           , I not had too many twinges since finishing the Letrozole , not sure if thats a good or bad thing , I really hope those follies have been growing     

Joeyrella - Fingers crossed the   turns up and you can get started again , funny aint it , all of a sudden you want it to come right away , and the rest of the time you dont want it ?!  

Hipychicky - Thanks so much , you got your scan tomorrow ? Let me know how you get on xx   

Rungirl - ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS NEWS  CONGRATS !!!!!!! You give me hope   

Huggies - Yeh headaches gone now , got my follie scan tomorrow , not sure if im excited or nervous , I have a low AHM so not sure how the drugs will have taken to my follies but im hopeful    Where in Scotland did you come from , are you over in Boston working ? My DH has been there a few times and raves about it , I have been all over the US but never Boston xx

Scotsgirlie - Hope your ok on the injections , thats the next option for me if the Letrozole doesnt work x Hope you get more used to it over the coming days xx  

Everyone else hope your all well and staying positive x       

Maxp - Your never too old hunny x


----------



## Guest

Max so so sorry sweetie     you take care of yourself, will you be moving on to IVF?    

pumkinpixie- good luck at your scan tomorrow, here's a follie dance to give them one last boost           

Scotsgirlie- the injections do get easier   

Good luck jovigirl    

Night night everyone, 4 more sleeps to go  

   xxx


----------



## Huggies

Scotsgirlie - well done - I am sure the 1st one is the hardest and I really hope it gets easier for you. All the best!!! 

Tig - Hello!!!  Hope you are well and gearing yourself for your return!!!

MaxP - so sorry     I hope if IVF is your next port of call that you get an appointment soon!!

pumpkinpixie - all the best for your scan.  I am from Glasgow and have been in Boston for 2.5 years with DH's work.  I work here too and we really love it!!  It is a fab city and the people are fab!  You must visit some time - well worth it.

Night Night everyone - speak to you all tomorrow.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## kdb

OMG Huggies, she is so adorable!        And if she belongs to the company owner then I guess you wouldn't get fired for stopping work to give her a cuddle (or to let her snooze on your laptop!).  

Pompey and Arnie   too

Oh Maxp...   xoxo


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Girls,

I logged back on within 10 mins last night! Just didn't comment as you would have known haha

x


----------



## Tama

Wow so much has happened........where to start  

Rungirl -   that is lovely news x

DB -    

KD - how are you? Hope everything is going well. When will you be starting IUI? Of course I'm hoping you won't need it   x

Huggies - OMG the kitten is soooooooooo cute. DH and I have two springer spaniels, lovely dogs but mad as a box of frogs. Was on our old laptop over the weekend and found photos of Hugo (youngest dog) made me want to go out and buy another one but I know that three would be too much    xx

Scotsgirlie - sorry you had a time of it but I'm sure once you've done it a couple of times you will be fine   x

Tig - hello  x

MaxP- sorry to hear your news   I'm sure you are not too old   x

pumpkinpixie - hope the scan went well   x

Shemonkey - not long now   Sending you loads of sticky   xxx

Joeyrella -  hope you can soon start tx again x

Hippychicky -  hope you are okay x

PompeyD and Arnie - come back we miss you........   xxx

Jovi -  hope you're well x

Irishgirl -  hello hope you are okay x

Hope I haven't missed anyone     to everyone. Sending loads of         to everyone.

Tx


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone  

Was really really stupid and tested this morning, it was a   so now am thoroughly down in the dumps    I know it's still early but can it really change? Surely there would be a really faint line by now but there was nothing just stark white   Am really angry with myself for doing it but just couldn't help it   

Hope everyone's ok this morning   

   xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Rungirl- congrats on teh BFP...

Shemonkey- hope your BFN turns to a BFP hun...

We stepped back on the rollacoster again straight away... had a scan yesterday they found a fimbrial cyst but said it wasnt a issue as it not on my ovary  

I started clomid again last night and have our next scan on Monday... so please do a follie dance for me to make them grow!

Em x


----------



## Guest

[fly]              [/fly]

There you go Em, good luck    xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey -   I really hope that the -ve turns into a +ve for you hun    I will send you all of my     you way   x

Em -               follie dance for you   x


----------



## Tama

Just a quick question.....I just posted back our Pre Consultation form to Bourn Hall ready for our appointment but put a covering note saying that we can come anytime if they get a cancellation....do you think that was a bit   of me? Will they think I'm being rude?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Tama i wouldnt think that was rude.. i'd have done the same hun


----------



## Guest

Not at all Tama   They do often ask anyway, I got a cancellation for my initial IUI consultation! Hope you get one sweetie     xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies. I had a moment of panic   thinking they would put it to the bottom of the pile for being rude and asking for an appointment sooner than they had allocated. Just one of those days   xx


----------



## Guest

No they'll be fine! When the receptionist called me about my cancellation she was so relieved when I said yes as she said she was struggling to fill it because it was such short notice, they will probably be grateful for you offering    xxx


----------



## Tama

Let's hope they get it tomorrow and get on the blower. I'm more than happy to take anything they offer if it gets us seen sooner rather than later   Thanks I feel much better x


----------



## kdb

Oh no SheM    You're still three days away from OTD so anything can happen!  Are you 11 dpo / days past basting today?  Which type of hpt did you use - most don't pick up less than 50 mIU/ml (which is an 'average' for around 12 days after conception) - also implantation can take 7-14 days after basting (and I think Angelbumps on FF got implantation bleeding 15 days after?).

I'm sure you know all this already.........!


----------



## kdb

Tam - no way is that being rude!!  I'd be calling them every week too.  I reckon there will prob be quite a few cancellations now that we're coming up to silly season, as people's calendars get filled with fun things like Xmas lunches and parties


----------



## Guest

Thanks kd   I used a Superdrug test as it's meant to be the most sensitive (10mIU) so I think it should have detected something   I'm 11 dpIUI but not 100% sure when I ov'ed as they basted me 30 hours after trigger this time because my follies were ready when they scanned me the day before but I could be 10 dpo if I didn't ov till after basting   

It's so silly because if someone else had posted the same as me I would have said "don't worry you've tested far too early" but I can't seem tell myself that   

WHY WHY did I do it, this is the reason to never test early, I should know better   

   xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey - don't be hard on yourself, you are human   As KD so rightly says you are still a few days away from test date so anything can happen.  

Can I just have a mini rant about my sister......I emailed her to say I'd put all the photos we took from her wedding on a CD and posted it to her. She comes back with thanks, did you come on? I say yes and that I'm feeling a little down, she comes back with yeah I took a test today coz I thought I could be pg but it was -ve and then on about how rubbish she feels.......  she and her husband just got back from honeymoon and this is the first month of ttc!!! Does she not get that I've had -ve tests for over three years, injections, dildo cams, crazy tablets etc etc aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Over load, sorry just needed to get that out so sorry


----------



## Guest

Tama. I understand completely where you're coming from, my SIL keep telling me over and over that she know how I feel as it took her 4 months(!) to fall pg with both her kids. Hmmmm 4 months is such a long time and she never had endure the worry of endless tests, scans, operations etc or the worry that it wasn't ever going to happen  

Having said that she has been a huge support to me and I know she's only trying to make me feel better  

We all understand how you feel my lovely    xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Shemonkey I know all you lovely ladies have to go through this everyday too. I just wish people that don't have a clue would keep it buttoned   Sending you a big cyber   for being so lovely   x


----------



## kdb

Hi Shemonkey  You're absolutely right... it's a lot easier to be positive for someone else than when you're in the situation yourself. Hope I didn't sound flippant. The only thing you can really do is prepare for the worst but more importantly, hope for the best.

It ain't over til it's over, honeybee. Lock those tests away until Friday xoxo 

Tam - I don't blame you for getting upset. What you needed for your sis was a  ! Do you tell her how you feel? That when she says things like that it makes you feel hurt because of what you've gone through trying to get pregnant? Harder said than done, I know.


----------



## Tama

Hiya KD, no I've not said anything to her. My sister is a lovely person but doesn't take things well. If I told her how i really felt she would flip out and tell me I was being insensitive to her feelings because she wants a baby too. She just can't see that for her the journey has just started and there is no reason to think there are any problems but for me this has been going on years. I guess you can't explain how it feels to someone that hasn't experienced it first hand. How are you feeling? When does treatment start for you?

x


----------



## kdb

Very true - and it's hard not to come across as a party pooper because I'm sure she's very excited about trying for a baby.  I'm sorry she's not being naturally more sensitive to *your* feelings.     I'm an only child so probably the worst person to be giving advice.

Of course, you're right.  No-one can truly understand this pain without having gone through it themselves.  I wouldn't wish it on anyone


----------



## Huggies

Shemonkey!!!!         It ain't over yet - you definitely tested to early!!! (I HOPE)!!! We all do these crazy things - I would have done the same thing!!!   

Em - Follie dance for you!!!          All the best for Monday!!

Tama - sorry about your sister and her insensitivity to your situation!!     

kd - Hello - hope you are well!!!


Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## babynumber

Hello girls
Im new here and i wanted some advice and someone to help lift my spirits... feeling really down and dont know what to do..
I am having treatment at a clinic in northampton, using donor sperm and IUI.  I have been for a pretretment scan and my first cycle of monitoring scans.  BUt i was told that i wasnt producing an egg and the lining is too thin.. so they have abandoned this cycle and said i can try again next month but with drugs. ( I dont even know how much this will be?) i think it will be injections and something called menapure?? Then i learned about the cancellation charge.. the cost is £370! (which i had not budgeted for in my niaive costings in the beginning) Also i dont know why they charge £80 for the pretreatment scan, when the very next day i was having a scan to look at the follicles in the monitoring stage anyway.  Seems a bit of an unneccesary charge. 
...so im really upset and trying to get my head round the mounting costs and also the fact that this may not be as straightforward as i first thought.  feeling very silly. and upset.  can anyone reassure me whos been here before?? sorry if this doesnt even make sense. I just dont know where to turn


----------



## Guest

babynumber2 you need a great big    sweetie.

So sorry your IUI has been cancelled, it must be so hard to have to stop at this stage   

I haven't been in your situation so I can't help you with that but just wanted to welcome you to the thread and let you know that you are not alone and we will try and support you as much as we can my lovely   

  

She   xxx


----------



## Maxp

Shemonkey   - test again you never know. If I even got as far as the test day I would have tested early too probably - its only human.

I think I am going crazy - I have spent endless hours today googling about women who get periods but are really pregnant . When I test on Friday it will shut me up no doubt and make me move on.

Babynumber2 - the costs can get pretty huge and it does add to the stress. Im shocked at the cancellation charge (my clinic don't charge this). Seems very unfair - its not like its your fault! Did they give you a written scale of charges?


----------



## babynumber

HI all,
thank you for the hugs and words of support... i dont remember seeing the cancellation charge on the price list.. but then again, i wasnt looking for it!! silly me.. should have read the small print.  
feeling low.. but im sure ill get more info from lovely ladies on here as to what to do next xx


----------



## Guest

Not crazy Max, I've spent the day googling about women who've got a bfn followed by a bfp, this whole business has turned me onto a crazy, googling, irrational mess    

Hope you're ok hunny    xxx


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, what a silly sausage testing early .... I blame Rungirl for getting us all over excited (sorry Rungirl!). Its all been said before, and much better than I could say it (KD) but dont you go giving up hope yet! I know I want you over on the Inbetweeners board with me and Pompey but I'd much rather you got a BFP this cycle!!  
Tama, know how you feel. Am currently supporting friend through possibility that her second month of trying has not been successful! Although having said that she is going bonkers already so I do hope she pregnant before too much longer 
Right, refuse to get involved in this thread .... just cant stop myself!!! Babynumber2, sorry to hear your IUI has been cancelled  
Follie dance for Em [fly]       [/fly], good luck for your scan, really hoping this is your cycle  
Tama, I think you were right to add you'd take a cancellation, why not? not rude at all! 
Maxine, not mad at all, the stuff I've googled in effort to make myself feel better .... 
Hey Huggies  ... and everyone else I've missed .... oh ok Tig  big kiss for you too! 
xxx


----------



## Guest

babynumber2- It does seem very unfair that they charge you a cancellation charge when it was hardly your choice and you didn't just do it because you had something better to do    Don't feel silly hunny    xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Arnie     xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey       What happened to your trick of going for your first wee of the day really quickly? I'm still positive for you as you tested sooooo early      

Sending hugs       and follie dances       and lots of positive thinking          


PompeyD


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i just wanted to pop on and send a   to shemonkey

I completely understand how you feel, on my 1st cycle i tested early and got a bfn and it turned into a BFP and my DS

2nd time around, i tested early (the last few days) i tested early altho OTD is today and altho low levels its a BFP so please dont give up sweetheart

~E~


----------



## PompeyD

Congratulations on your         

PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Ah thank you sooo much PompeyD and Holly17     Am trying not to lose hope, still eating those brazils just in case  

Congratulations Holly17, how fantastic, you must be over the moon     

xxx


----------



## kdb

*Congrats Holly!!!* Whoop whoop  

*BabyNumber2... *sorry to hear you're feeling down. The ladies on this thread and website offer so much support as well as lots of advice and experience if you need it 

Unfortunately TTC with fertility tx can get expensive. Like Maxp said, it adds another dimension to an already stressful situation, but try and "keep your eyes on the prize" always remembering what the end goal is. When you hold your baby in your arms the money will be the furthest thing from your mind! I started out on private tx at a clinic where scans were £180 a pop 

Definitely get your clinic to give you a full list of all the costs - broken down by meds, scans, procedures (ie, basting), donor selection, sperm preparation, any blood tests they might do on your if they haven't already, etc etc.

Regarding the drugs themselves (Menopur, etc) most of the girls here have found pharmacies that can supply them direct to you at a much better price than through your clinic. See the thread at the link below. I did read of one girl whose clinic was cheaper, as well as a few lucky ones who managed to get their GPs to put it all through on an NHS prescription. Not sure what your GP is like (ie, approachable?) but it's worth asking to save £1000 or so!

Once your clinic gives you the full list of meds you'll need, ring around a few of the places mentioned on the thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Menopur is a combination of two hormones (FSH and LH) which will encourage your ovaries to produce an egg (or two). During this process your lining will thicken up too, so that it's nice and lush for any fertilised egg to make its home in. Medicated IUI generally has a better success rate than unmedicated so    you get a BFP this time around!

*Hi de hi to everyone else!*

DH has gone to Barcelona for two nights and friends just picked up their  who we've been looking after for a week... so the flat is empty and lonely!

xoxo


----------



## daisy22

Hi ladies, 

I wonder if I might join you? 

I have been ttc about 3 years. I have PCOS and have had 6-ve cycles of clomid. 

We have just started our 1st cycle of IUI with clomid. Am cd5 today- any support or advice would be very gratefully recieved!

Love Daisy


----------



## Huggies

babynumber2 -    I know how you feel!!  My first IUI cost me a lot of money!! I live in the US and therefore everything is private, and although I asked for all costs and details up front - I am still $3000 out of pocket due to costs not directly associated with my clinic!!!     I would certainly fight back on the cancellation cost - that was of no fault of your own and should be cheaper for them in that they don't have do insem, etc??!!  Best of luck and keep your chin up!!! 

Maxp & Shemonkey - Step away from GOOGLE!!!     You will only get burned with false hope as I do every month!!  

holly17 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!      Thats amazing news.  I hope you have a healthy and happy 8 months!!

kd74 - Hope you are not too lonely this evening!!!

daisy22 - Welcome!!  Sorry you have had such a long wait.  I hope IUI is successful for you and you are not hanging around here for too long!!! 

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Shemonkey hang on in there   plenty of time to change come OTD       

Congratulations Holly!

Daisy - welcome, wishing you lots of luck. I'm using clomid too.  

Babynumber2 welcome to you too   it's a tough journey sometimes, glad you have found us, you'll get heaps of support here.

Hi everyone else
Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## Guest

Hi Daisy and welcome   Hope your first IUI work for you    

Hi Jovigirl how are you feeling?    

 Huggies! There's just something highly addictive about reading 'miracle' stories on Google!

   xxx


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Shemonkey - you still got a few days for that line to show - keep eating those nuts chicky and try to keep positive im sending you lots of      Dont be too hard on yourself for testing early , ill be in the same boat in a few weeks  

Welcome Daisy  

Babynumber2 - its all a bit unfair we have to pay for something that is so natural , some of us just have to try a bit harder but it will all be worth it in the end , I know how the costs mount up im private too and its not cheap but by coming on here you will get lots and lots of helpful advice - its great on here     everyone is lovely x

Holly17 - Great News     

Tam - I know what you mean , and rant away !    im all ears  , I have the same situation with my sil - makes you furious   , its amazing how much better you feel one you have got it all off your chest x

   to everyone else tonight , and thanks for all the follie dances     


Well I had my scan today and they have 5 follies at 18mm, 17mm , 11mm, 8mm, and 7mm , they are letting me take my trigger shot at midday tomorrow and then im in for the basting at 12 midday on Thurs , also my endo lining was 8.4 , does this all sound on track ?  My doc just said everything looks fine but didnt really go into any detail ( hubby wrote down follie sizes and just remembered so i could keep a note ) im hoping I have a nice warm wee nest in there for one to burrow in nicely but hoping for some advice girlies ?    Gosh I could really do with a large  

Hope everyone is having a nice evening xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Shemonkey I'm doing ok ..... expecting next week to be a test of my patience though!  Been googling too much   keep wondering what (if anything!) might be going on in there


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

pumpkinpixie all sounding very good      

Best of luck with trigger & basting!
Jovi x


----------



## kdb

Pumpkin, those are great results - well done!!!  

Daisyyyyyyyyyyy!!!  Hello again lovely!  Welcome   Tamsin is also here on this thread, so there's a few of us ex-Clomies making the move to IUI.  Looking forward to chatting to you again.  All settled in the new digs?

xoxo


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Thanks so much Jovi , oh its so exciting and nerve racking !! Thanks for your support   

KD74 - Thanks so much , im      so much xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Pumpkin it is exciting, and yes very nerve racking!  

Best of luck hun - ask away if you have any questions  
Jovi x


----------



## Guest

Pumkinpixie- those follies and lining are fabulous   

Just relax now, everything will be fine     

xxx


----------



## Guest

Scotsgirlie, how did your injection go tonight, was it a little bit better?   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

had my day 10 scan yesterday, had one amazing looking follie and another one that is looking ok (hoping it's grown overnight and grows a bit more today), had the hcg trigger last night and it stung more than last time, feeling bloated and windy today. we go back tomorrow at 10 for the basting. The nurse mentioned would we be ok if we had twins? Is this a premonition from her ?!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Shemonkey, still got everything crossed for you, dont you dare give up hope just yet.


----------



## Babysoon!!

Morning Ladies,
Haven't been on here for a week or so as i don't really get much chance, so i apologies for not being up to date with everyones news.  I'm off work today though as i'm getting basted today (woo hoo!!) so i'll sit on the couch later and get up to speed with everyone.
So since last week i have started my menopur injections.  After staring at it for about 3 hours i did my own injections and i've got to say it really was fine, didn't hurt one bit.  
Went the hospital yesterday for my baseline scan and have a follie on my right side which is 19 and a smaller one on my left which is 10 and womb lining is nice and think, so were all ready to roll. Had my pregnil injection yesterday and i'm off the hospital at 10 to get basted!! 
I've woke up this morning and my belly feels like its going to pop, really bloated!!
Anyway girls see you all in a couple of hours, finger crossed it all goes okay   

Cheerio x x

ps.  does anyone know of any type of foods that you can eat on you 2ww to help things along? I think pineapple juice is one but not sure if you take that before ovulation.  I'll have a google sess later and let you know how i get on


----------



## kdb

Hi Babysoon - ooooooooooooh good luck for today!!! If you feel like you're about to pop then that's probably because you are! In which case your basting should be perfectly timed 

I've just done a post on pineapple (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210249.msg3366401#msg3366401) as there is no proof (as in, research) that it helps implantation, but if you do a bit of googling about it you can make up your own mind. The guidance I've found for timing is from OV day then for 4-5 days following. Fresh is best but if you prefer juice then it shouldn't be the 'from concentrate' kind.

Selenium (a couple of brazil nuts a day), Co-enzyme Q10 supplements, Vitamin B6 (foods = garlic, tuna, cauliflower, banana, celery, cabbage, asparagus, broccoli, etc). Main thing is to just continue to eat a healthy balanced diet. Everything in moderation 

 to everyone else!


----------



## Guest

Hey HippyChicky   Ooh glad your follies looked good, bloating is good, means everything's working! Good luck for tomorrow my lovely, really hope it works for you this time      

Hi Babysoon- good luck to you too 19mm is a great sized follie   As kd has said, eat a healthy balanced diet, plenty of protein, I also take Q10, pregnancare, zinc, fish oils (not cod liver oil) and eat the dreaded brazils   I do also drink a little glass of pineapple juice (NFC) every day but I have read that you shouldn't eat the fresh pineapple as it can cause uterine contractions. Have a good look around on here and there is a great post about it somewhere, I'll see if I can find the link in a bit  

Morning everyone else   Have managed not to test this morning but have had some spotting so not too hopeful now   

   xxx


----------



## Guest

Here's the link babysoon, although it is for someone having IVF I think a lot of it is relevant for IUI too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211775.msg3354464#msg3354464

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

just remembered I don't know what size my follies are this cycle as the nurse couldn't freeze the scan screen to take measurements


----------



## Guest

That's a shame, must be big enough though      xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning  

Shemonkey - sending you a BIG   and   that it stays at just a few spots ever hopeful that it will be a +ve for you hun      

KD - also sending you a   must be quiet without the cat and dh. Hope you are okay xx

Daisy - yippee........so lovely to see you on the thread. I'm so chuffed you have started your IUI, can't wait to be joining you. Everyone on this thread is wonderful and really helpful.   xxx 

Babysoon - sending you loads of   for today I really hope everything goes we'll for you   x

Hippychicky - great news and best of luck for the insem tomorrow. Twins would be lovely   xx

Jovigirl - hiya, how are you? Hope all is well xx

Pumpkinpixie- wow those are some great follies   Wishing you loads of luck for basting on Thursday and sending you loads of    . I feel so much better for my rant, normally I just rant to myself but doesn't have the same effect   xx

Sorry ladies gonna have to do this post in two parts. I'm at home today and my laptop does this weird thing once you've got a big ish message it doesn't let you see all the typing field so you are kind of typing blind!!!!! Drives me mad, only happens on laptop at home   back in a min......


----------



## Tama

Sorry.....

Holly - sending you a BIG   x

Huggies - how are you hun, all okay? xxx

Pompey - how are things? We miss you on the thread   x

Arnie - you okay? We miss you   xx

Babynumber2 - sorry you are feeling down hun   Hope you a feeling a little better today x

Maxp- hello   Hope you're okay xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have. 

Well I have a lovely few days off for half term. Going to spring clean my kitchen and make another Christmas cake for dh parents. I've turned into mad cake lady   Bourn Hall should have my letter today so I'm   that they just happen to have a cancellation and call me.....we'll I can live in hope  

Sending everyone a BIG   and loads of  

Tx


----------



## Guest

Morning Tama, enjoy your time off and stay close to that phone   !!! xxx


----------



## Tama

I have the phone strapped to me just in case


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well!

1st ultrasound scan for this cycle tomorrow morning. Hope everything is going to plan...

xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi 1st time posting on this thread.

I'm having IUI privately taking Puregon.  It's my 2nd IUI attempt (1st cancelled due to a cyst).  Had scan today and 6 follies 9mm.  I need 3 max!  So I'm continuing with the Puregon so they grow bigger.  Has anyone had similar, i.e where 6 day scan showed too many small follies.  Is it common for some to drop of an allow the other to grow to 19mm?

WW


----------



## Guest

Good luck DB, hope everything's going to plan    

Hi weaselwife and welcome  

I haven't been in that situation myself but I don't think it's too uncommon for the more dominant follies to grow bigger and the little ones hang back a bit or 'drop off' which is the very technical term we use on this thread   I had 4 this last cycle and 2 of them got quite big and the other 2 still grew a bit but not as much. Hope this is the case for you and you don't have to abandon, when are they scanning you again?    

 Tama!!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

How did it go Babysoon? Hope you're taking it easy with your feet up, good luck     xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Thanks Shemonkey, and   everyone.  I'm going for a scan on Friday, so they are keeping a close eye on me.  I read a few pages on here (a lot happens in a couple of days!) and saw some about follies dropping off.  MIL is going to do a drop off dance when Strictly It takes 2 is on today!

I'm too waiting to hear about Babysoon's basting (hopefully I have that to come soon!)

WW


----------



## Guest

Glad they're keeping a close eye on you, hopefully your MILs drop off dance will work for you   Here's another one:

[fly]         [/fly]

That's supposed to be your extra follies going on their merry way and being waved off   xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

I'll let you know if it worked! ta


----------



## Tama

Weaselwife -    Welcome to the thread. Best of luck with the follies. When I was taking Clomid, having scans and then getting the hCG trigger shot they told me that normally the larger follies take over and the others stop growing (drop off) so fingers crossed this is the case for you   x

Soooooooooooooo bored of housework now   I was looking at the phone thinking 'Bourn Hall ring, ring Bourn Hall' when blow me it rang......was my sister   Nearly fell over  

Tx


----------



## Fran74

Hi Weaselwife, it certainly is possible for some of those follies to drop off. An 'Arnie' follie dropping off dance usually does the trick. It worked for me. I had 6 and then in the end only one viable one. In Arnie's absence I will send you one........

     little follie dance to get some growing and
   a follie dropping off dance for you. There you go. Hope the next scan is looking good. 

Tama, half terms are great aren't they. I get to spend even more time obsessing on FF.   I must say, you sound very organised- making xmas cake! It's not even November yet. 

Shemonkey, Oh No! I was really hoping it would work for you this month. It was looking so positive too. This is your last IUI isn't it? Are you going on to IVF? I think I will be joining you soon as it is my last go too and not feeling very hopeful to be honest.   We will get one shot at IVF on the NHS then it has to be self funded. Is DH around to look after you today? 

Hippychick- sounding good. Hope basting goes ok. Twins huh? Let's hope so. We haven't had any twins on this board for a while now. 

Pumpkin- See above...you have two nice follies too. I am hoping for someone to announce twins before xmas.  

Jovigirl- How are you doing cyclebud? This 2ww malarky sucks don't it. I know I am only 5 days past basting but I want to know now. If it hasn't worked then I can go out for a run and more importantly drink some beer. I have no symptoms at all. Boobs a bit sore but that is the lovely pessaries. How about you?


----------



## Fran74

Oh my Lorks, 
In the time it took me to write my last post there were about 5 new ones!!!
Don't you lot have work to do  

Love your dropping off dance Shemonkey....Arnie would be so proud.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Fran. Yep I love half terms, well holidays in general   Gotta get cakes done now so they have a few weeks to be 'fed' lots of booze - makes them lovely and moist plus rather tipsy   Fingers crossed for you hun still lots of time for a +ve yet   x


----------



## Guest

Hi Fran   Glad you're having some time off while you're on the 2ww     Yes we will be moving onto IVF, it takes about 2 months for the PCT to approve funding then we can start, luckily there's no waiting list at our clinic, so we're probably looking at around Jan to start. Am still clinging onto a tiny bit off hope that this last cycle has worked, I refuse to give up yet      Don't you give up hope yet either sweetie     

Tama- boozy cake, sounds fabulous   

xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Weasel, and welcome - like the girls have said, you have nothing to worry about  

In August on CD6 I had five follies: 1 x 14mm and 4 x 11mm.  By CD10 I had 1 x 22mm and the others were no more than 12mm and I ov'd the following day.

What dose of Puregon are you on?


----------



## Weaselwife

kd74, thanks for that info, rests my mind.  I'm on:
D1: 100
D2: 100
D3:100
D4: 50
D5: 50
D6: 50 (today)
D7: 50
D8: 50 (next scan)

Shemonkey - no wait at your clinic?  I had a nightmare with our PCT..or rather the clinic we were referred to for IUI - they lost our paperwork, when I phoned they said they couldn't book an appointment over the phone - finally when we got our appointment, they said I was too young for IVF (I was 32) and that they wouldn't bother doing the IUI as they didnt have the capacity to do the Folli tracking scans.  When I was on clomid for 6 months I had 1 scan.  To say we were so angry - we waited 6 months for that appointment, and result - I was given a supply of metformin (I have normal BMI) and told to eat cheese on toast - literally.  DH walked us out of there fast and we started private.  Good to hear some people doing well on NHS.

Thanks for the dropping off dance.  And our system has gone down, so what can one do but surf!
WW


----------



## Guest

What an absolute nightmare WW, I must admit we are very very lucky at our clinic. Cheese on toast, what on earth?? Not surprised you were angry   You are on a low dose of Puregon so hopefully that'll be just enough of a boost for a couple of your follies to do really well     xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Ah it was a nightmare, the specialist were waited 6 months to see was "in plain English" trying to tell me to eat low carb (PCOS rule number 1).  I told him after that I spent a year working with a dietician - cheese on toast is not the answer.  He also asked DH when I was out of the room getting weighed how often we "got jiggy", he was so unprofessional.
Anyways, enough about that, we were just unlucky!

The clinic we are at now, I have 100% faith that they know what they are doing.  And yes, low dose to just tease the follies and keep a tight reign on them (I haven't ovulated all year).

Hopefully Friday I'll be  with all these dropping off dances!

Can someone tell me about these bubbles...what are they?? x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Weaselwife,

Hope you are well!

I think we are roughly on the same time length with regards to treatment process! Also on my 2nd round this month, day 8 into cycle/treatment.

xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Oh DB, I'm sending you  .  I hope it's going well.  Any idea what size your follies are?  Nice to get an idea of what other people are up to around the same stage.

WW


----------



## Weaselwife

And Shemonkey, I see that you are testing on 30th?  Thats soon!  Keep positive!


----------



## Guest

Bubbles are just sent to each other for luck WW. Glad you've found a clinic you trust, I think it really makes a difference


----------



## Guest

Thanks WW   xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Weaselwife - don't have ultrasound until tomorrow morning so i will let you know then hun. I have no idea what size is good/best etc.. Do you know what we should be aiming for on the size?

Donna 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Donna   As long as you have some follies there that's ok   Everyone responds so differently to stimming, I have always had at least a couple of follies over 12mm by day 8 but some people have slightly smaller/ bigger or more/less follies at the same stage and they will adjust your meds or decide when to baste you depending on what stage you're at. The nurse should give you a good indication of where you're at tomorrow, make sure you find out how big your follies are, how many you have and how thick your lining is because we'll all want to know tomorrow and will do follie/dropping off dances accordingly for you


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Shemonkey,

haha! I think last month there were two around 18mm if i remember correctly. There were two smallers one's but i defo remember 2 biggish ones.

Will defo ask questions tomorrow, i see my doctor for every for every appointment, he is french and find it hard to understand him so i tend to let my husband do the talking!  

xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hello ladies!!

Tama - hope you are enjoying your time off and I really hope that phone rings for you soon!!!   

Donna - all the best for tomorrow    

WW - Hello!!    All the best for this cycle... I am sure your new clinic will make all the difference!!   

Shemonkey - sorry you had some spotting - I am still praying for you hun and really hope it comes to nothing!!    

Hippychick - all the best girl - it is sounding fab so far!!   

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing okay!!

I am back at my consultant tomorrow morning, so hoping to come back with a full idea of what November will hold for us!!  Will let you know tomorrow.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanx Huggies.

Donna

x


----------



## Guest

Oooh good luck tomorrow Huggies     

18mm sounds great Donna, lets hope you have the same tomorrow!    

Haven't had any more spotting today just a tiny bit this morning which is normally how it goes, am wondering if the   is waiting till Halloween to rear her ugly witchety head  

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Shemonkey,

fingers crossed for you!

xxx


----------



## Arnie

Just thought I'd pop in and see how Shemonkey was doing .... stupid spotting!! As my dropping off dance did so well before thought I'd try a stay away af! 
[fly]  [/fly]
Speaking of dropping off dances, did someone request one?!
[fly]  [/fly]
Hope they both work,   , right back to my Inbetweener board ......
xxx


----------



## Mini Us

everyone...

Gosh! A lot has been going on since I logged in last week. Sorry for no personals...

Congrats to you ladies with BFPs 

and   to all those without (including me)

So tested on Saturday morning and it was BFN  

Will be back for a proper post later...


----------



## Weaselwife

Arnie,

That's a good stay away  

Shemonkey, lets hope the spotting is just a trick and you will have a treat  

DonnaB - you are very controlled.  I would be loopy loo   if I had a french specialist (I ask too many questions!)    for great follies tomorrow

Huggies -   and hope all goes well tomorrow.

Mini Us -  we don't like BFN.  

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Weaselwife,

He does speak good English however his french accent makes it hard for me to understand him. He just tells me not to worry and stress! Silly man, it's a woman's porogative...



right, deffo logging off for the night, back 2mro morning with updates (i'm two hours ahead so should have news whilst everyone is waking!)

Best wishes

Night all

xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Mini Us really sorry my lovely     Are you having another go straight away? xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini Us  

Huggies lots of     for tomorrow!

Shemonkey hope you're doing ok!

Arnie lovely you're still dancing for us    

WW welcome to the board  

I'm going a bit   tonight - it was bound to happen    Have googled for England tonight - oh the madness!  Next Saturday feels like soooooooo long away!  Hopefully back to being calm and collected later   surprised I lasted this long  

Jovi x


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hiya everyone!!!!

Shemonkey - The injections were better last nght and tonight.  Last night took 15 minutes from drawing up to injecting and tonight just 8.  It nipped a bit but soon passed. 

I have my blood test on Friday, Maybe a scan on Saturday or Monday to see how I'm doing.  Question have been having little niggling pains in lower abdoment.  Sometimes kind of like sharp little stabbing pains.  Is this normal?  How do you tell the difference between something that's supposed to happen and something going wrong??

I'm trying to chill out about it but not feeling overly positive as its only my first go and haven't really read many success stories for those who got pregnant (and stayed pregnant) from their first go.  Maybe someone can disprove this for me?


----------



## Guest

Scotsgirlie, the niggles are good, means your follies are growing, I always get loads of twinging!!

[fly]              [/fly]

I've seen a few first timers on here get their bfp, it does happen    

Hi Jovigirl, it's normal to be  !!!

   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

ladies, can I please have a good old fashioned fart and not feel embarrassed







, the one side effect of the hcg trigger that annoys hubby (as well as struggling to bend down to pick anything up)








be good for me tomorrow spermies


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Thanks Shemonkey - I guess I can't get my head round the fact the drugs work so quickly.  I mean the niggles started for definate the next morning.....       pma pma pma


----------



## HippyChicky

Scotsgirlie here's lots of         for you


----------



## HippyChicky

in fact scotsgirlie, as soon as I had the hcg last night the wierd feeling soon kicked in, had LOADS of ewcm this morning, amazing how quickly the drugs work, proof that they are doing what they are supposed to be doing


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Thanks hippychick!!!


----------



## Guest

HippyChicky I hereby give you permission to have a bl**dy good fart   

Good luck tomorrow    

xxx


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Ladies,
Been re-routed here by Shemonkey. Just joined so still trying to find exactly which place is best for me to post.

I'll give you my quick summary since this is a new area for me.

I'm 40. Living in USA. Having fertility treatment here but might come to Scotland for IVF if the IUI doesn't work.

Just got back from my clinic. My first cycle on Clomid/iui hasn't worked.

In some discomfort right now and bleeding is bad. Extremely painful cramps last night and suspecting I might have miscarried. Could be that or simply that my periods are more severe than normal due to the clomid. Waiting for this morning's blood test to confirm either way.

Not feeling too good so I'm away for a lie down....catch you ladies later.

Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## HippyChicky

Hi savannahlu 

I do think the fert drugs make your af worse, I had the worst af last week, he last time i felt that bad was when i was a teenager. I mentioned it to my nurse and she said they probably would feel worse.

sending you lots of


----------



## savannahlu

Thanks.

Clinic just called and my test was negative so at least I can start on the Clomid again this weekend.

I have a tiny pollop (spelling?) on my right side so nurse thinks it might even be that coming away, or simply the drugs, as you said.

It's great to find other women in the same boat as me.

I look forward to getting to know you all and your individual circumstances.


----------



## HippyChicky

savannahlu ~ good luck with this next cycle


----------



## Guest

Hey Savannahlu, glad you joined us  

I have definitely had much worse bleeding after my IUIs, sorry you're having to go through that  

It's great that you can start again straight away, good luck    

xxx


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Jovigirl - How are you feeling on the   ? im    for you xx

Shemonkey - How are you , fingers crossed the    stays away x

Hippychick - Looks like we are cycle buddies , I took the trigger injection today ( cd 11 ) and am due for the basting tomorrow at 12 midday , how are you feeling , other than the   issues .  Im so excited about it all , just hoping DH has good little    , we live close to our clinic so dh can do sample at home   . Keep me informed as to how you get on , im taking the rest of the day off to lie about on the sofa so if your doing the same i can message you -     

Babysoon - How did you get on today ?

Huggies - Hope your ok ? Good luck for tomorrow 

Tama - Any joy on a cancelletion ?

Weaslewife -   Hope your enjoying the thread x

Fran74 - Twins !!    id love that , but even just one would be more than fantastic ! Hopefully we will all  be posting the   soon xx

Mini us - So sorry , the   ,  

Everyone else     

Getting really excited now , took my trigger ( ovitrelle ) at midday today and now feeling very bloated and a bit achey around my stomach , must just be the ovulation pains , ill let you all know how I get on tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

pumpkinpixie ~ i'm just feeling very bloated and achey as well, got a feeling my 2nd smaller follie has grown, feeling more positive about it this time. Hubby will be doing his bit at the clinic, if he did it at home it would be touch and go to get it there within the hour. Basting will be at 11am. I've been off work all week so been a lot more relaxed, I'll catch up with tomorrow when I get back home (not sure when that will be as we might go out for lunch afterwards). We'll def be cycle buddies, we can help each other through the 2ww. Wishing you the best of luck for your basting xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck both of you will be thinking of you tomorrow         xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck tomorrow Pumpkinpixie & HippyChicky!     

Fran   5 days post basting - it feels like longer than that!    Nothing major to report here    apart from more CM than usual today  - probably the silly drugs! I've googled like mad - must stop now because only testing is going to give me my answer    Thank god I've got you all to talk to - I'd go mad keeping this all to myself     for my cycle buddy  

 group hug

Off to bed now, catch up tomorrow ladies x


----------



## kdb

Jovigirl - love your ticker!! Heard the other day that London had been invaded by cannibal ladybirds that emit a stinky yellow gas. But the one on your ticker is far too pretty to be that nasty 

HC and PP -        

Babysoon - how did the basting go??

SheM       

Welcome Savannah 

Huggies - good luck for today's appt! Hope you get the news that you can start in Nov.

Fran -  LOL about wanting to know so you can run / beer 

Tamsin - thanks honeybee  Sooo quiet without the cat and DH but DH gets home tonight which will be good. Have been working from home since Tues so a bit devoid of face-to-face contact! (Although I spoke to the garbage men yesterday because they'd left our bags behind...)
*
xoxo to Scots, Donna, WW, Mini, Arnie, Rungirl, Pomp, Daisy, Holly, Babynumber2, and anyone else reading* 

... What's everyone doing for the weekend? 2WWers trying to stay distracted  We have zero plans apart from visiting a friend recovering from an op. Might take Tamsin's lead and do some baking. Always wanted to try a Xmas cake, or maybe some  mince pies. Began taking Provera yesterday (CD34) after confirming -ve hpt, so we're all systems go for IUI in Nov! Was hoping AF would arrive of her own accord as I'd had a few cramps at the weekend, but it wasn't to be. Expecting to start the Puregon in about a week's time


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girlies,

Been for my ulstrasound this morning to check follie size. Have 4-5 on the left side ranging from 13-16mm, have 2 cysts on the right side.

What does this mean, is it bad? Doctor didn't seem to worried about cysts, is it something i have done to cause these? Not really to sure what it means.

Got to go in on Saturday to check them again and he sounded as though we are going ahead with basting on Monday using the follies on the left.

Ah well, going to take our new foster dog out to the beach for the first time and get some air. (Recently rescued a pointer from the shelter, poor thing was left to starve at the end of the hunting season here in Cyprus!)

Speak soon & hope everyone has a great day

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi DonnaB,

Thanks for the sizing info, you are a little ahead of me and a little bigger.  Do you need a dropping off dance?

I don't think the cysts are anything to be worried about if he's going ahead with basting.  Did he say what type of cyst it was?  Don't google it, as you'll fill yourself with worry.  Functional ovarian cyst is a sac that forms on the surface of a woman’s ovary during ovulation. It holds a maturing egg. Usually the sac goes away after the egg is released. If an egg is not released, or if the sac closes up after the egg is released, the sac can swell up with fluid.
If they are <2.5cm then usual tx will go ahead without any issue.  If they are bigger than 2.5cm (well in my clinic anyway) then tx is stopped.  I have a func cyst which stopped my last IUI.  On my first scan it was 5.5cm and growing under the puregon.  So I had to knock that on the head and wait and wait.   After 2 months a re-scan showed it had started to collapse.  I of course asked every question and "did I do something" and "how can I help it go away" was at the top of the list.  There's nothing you can do and it's nothing you did.  Many women get them and it's just that we are scanning so regularly that they are seen.  Usually they go unnoticed.  Here's my first attempt at a dance to wish away those cysts:
   

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi WW,

Thanks, defo wont google it! Erm, i didn't get a planned injection today so maybe follies are ahead of themselves this time round and it's not needed maybe...?? Doctor didn't mention what type of cyst, just said not worry and treatment will carry on.

Not going to get to stressed, used to waiting so i guess theres nothing else i can do!


xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Absolutely DonnaB.  Your doc must know what he's doing.  And if he didn't mention what cyst then it's prob a functional (i.e normal).  Put all your energy into growing those follies x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW,

just gonna relax and take it easy (after housework lol) Is it possible to encourage follie size? If so, what should i be doing to ensure good ones for basting.

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

DonnaB,

Relax is a good plan!!  I got the advise to drink milk each day (I'm drinking about a pint).  It also helps to make your womb lining nice and thick ready for implantation.  I was also told to put a hot water bottle (not too hot) on my tummy when sitting back and relaxing - think it's about getting the blood to the tummy and helping it do it's work there - growing those follies!
I'm also eating 3 brazil nuts per day, taking Co-enzyme Q10 which should help at implant time.

When you've finished your housework can you do mine?  I'm working 

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW,

Great, will defo sit with my feet up 2nite, will have a glass of milk. Does it have to be full fat or skimmed or does it not matter? Not sure if i'll be able to use the hot water bottle as i'm in Cyprus so that might be a challenge lol.

Well, housework is not my speciality but it's gonna take me the whole day to do mine by the look of things haha  

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

I think the important thing is that it's Organic (so theres no hormones in it) I'm drinking Semi-skimmed. Here's a good link with some tips, applicable for IUI too: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211855.msg3368868#msg3368868

Oh yes a hottie in Cyprus (now I have all kinds of images!). I guess just keep snuggled up and warm around the middle  Happy houseworking!
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks for the advise WW.

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

DonnaB said:


> Thanks for the advise WW.
> 
> xxx


Advice even


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Shemonkey - Hows you today ? 

KD74 - Thanks for all the support  

Jovigirl -   fingers cossed mu IUI went ok , how are you ?

Savannahlu - hope your cramps are geting better , hope you enjoyed your lie down  

DonnaB - Here is a follie dance for you          

Hippychicky - How did the IUI go today ?  We did the sample at home and the embryologist said that DH had fantastic   , he said that we couldnt have asked for a better sample , but nothing is a guarantee is it ? The procedure itself was fairly painless and didnt take too much time at all , I was very surprised but it was , after all ,  my 1st time .  They didnt tell me how my my follies had grown since Monday but hopefully they did and I now have lots of   attacking my egg (s) !! Im now at home lying on the sofa having a well earned rest , just not sure when I should   again to give me the best shot ? I was thinking tonight and tomorrow but not sure  .

Let me know how you got on ?

Big   to everyone else who wished me well , roll on the   and im     loads xx

Pumpkin xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Pixie - glad the basting went so well.  And big-up to your DH 

If you're feeling ok in the nether regions then def get busy  tonight, and tomorrow too!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Pixie,

Thanx for the follie dance! Defo have  tonight and tomorrow morning. This is what i was advised by doc to do last month! Basting for me on Monday (fingers crossed) so not too far behind you hun.

fingers crossed for you and really big positive thoughts for you

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hope everyone's ok today?

Hope your basting went well today Pumkinpixie and HippyChicky   for a bfp for the two of you    

It's a definite   for me so have an appointment on Tues to start the ball rolling for IVF   

Onwards and upwards, IVF WILL work........  

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Shemonkey,  .  I know you were doubtful, but it still hits you twice as hard.  Poor yourself a little  and look forward to Tues.  You'll be there soon enough x 

Pixie   and get in the extra   tonight 

WW


----------



## Arnie

Really sorry to hear was a bfn Shemonkey   , was so praying for you to be successful this cycle.  Good news you've got your IVF consultation so soon though ... hmmm, perhaps I should try and get mine brought forward so we can be IVF cycle buddies?!!!

Good luck to everyone basted today and on their 2ww 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks WW, I think I might have a little  !!! Good luck for your next scan, hope those pesky extra follies have dropped off   

Thanks Arnie, knew it was coming but still feeling  Oooh yes bring your cons forward  Still have to wait for funding to be approved so prob won't actually start till about Jan so we might still be IVF buddies 

   xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Big hugs Shemonkey     was really wishing it was going to change from your first test. Hope you're taking good care of yourself   You're right IVF will work for you     

 to everyone else and welcome to the newbies. Sending you all lots of luck     We've had our appointment through for IUI follow up/discuss IVF at end of November   although probably still wont be able to start IVF until next summer.


PompeyD


----------



## HippyChicky

todays basting went well, hubby did his bit at the hospital and once again had really good results. the basting was fine, she had a bit of trouble with my cervix this time but I felt no discomfort, just felt a bit crampy afterwards which i expected as I have felt very bloated the past few days. So now it's just sit back, relax and wait and see.


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Im sorry for your   shemonkey , I was   for you too ! Onwards with IVF , im sure that will give you the   your looking for xxx     Keep well and stay positive my love xx Have a few   tonight x

DonnaB - Lots of   for Mondays basting ! im gonna try lots of   over the next few days , DH will be all worn out   by the end of this try lolx

Thanks Arnie for your   thoughts xxx

KD74 - Hope your well my love xx

PompeyD - Good news you have your appointment through so quickly , keep me posted and lots of      for you xx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Shemonkey, I really though it had worked for you this time, keep thinking positive sweetheart xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Oh so 2 bastings today? Pixie and HippyChicky?    for you.

I've got my 2nd scan tomorrow, I've tried to get 3 of my follies to drop off by dancing round the lounge each night with my DH.  He thinks I'm crackers!  I'll report back details and need a   if all 6 are thriving.

In reading the thread, a lot of people slope off IUI to IVF.  We too have questioned if we are wasting our time with IUI, but feel (as do the clinic) that we need to give it a good go.  Have we seen many successes with IUI on here?  Just a question as I start to think about tomorrow.

WW


----------



## HippyChicky

Weaselwife ~ fingers crossed you have 3 lovely follies tomorrow, good luck xx


----------



## kdb

Oh Shemonkey      Honeybee I am so, so sorry   Is DH home with you yet?  If he is I hope he's giving you lots of hugs.  (If he's not then more wine for you.)  I'm glad you don't have to wait long for your next appt.  Even if all you get is an idea of timing, it means you can plan to fill the next couple of months with lots of fun and non-TTC stuff.  Sending you lots of xoxoxo  You're such a supportive and generous FF - a real gem - thank you


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Shemonkey I am so sorry   was really hoping for good news for you    xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi WW - funny you should ask... last week and the week before (and even MOnday this week) I think we've had three girls on this thread get their BFPs  

... but it is true... although IUI pg rates are about the same as a 'normal' fertile couple having well-timed intercourse, they're low when compared to IVF.  At my clinic for my age group (35-37) it is 13% for one attempt and 30% after three attempts.  IVF at the same clinic is 40-44%.

When OI didn't work for us I seriously considered going straight to IVF, esp as we have no male factor issues.  Talking to our cons about it he said that nowadays they are using IUI for unexplained as well as MF.  He gave me the stats then said he didn't want to sway us one way or the other, it was our choice, but that some couples prefer to give IUI a try first as a stepping stone.  For some people it's too much of a jump from OI (or nothing) straight to IVF.

That was kind of how I felt too... for two reasons:
1) Currently IVF is as much as medicine can offer, so if it doesn't work, that's the end of the road (assuming no miracle natural BFP) which freaked me out a bit as we've only been TTC for 18 months.
2) I was worried that if our two goes at IVF didn't work, would I always wonder if perhaps IUI could've worked for us?  (a slightly irrational thought but I hate regret of any kind).

Of course, everyone's situation is different.  Cons did say if I were a couple of years older then he'd recommend IVF.  If I was not eligible for NHS tx then my decision may have been quite different.  I see from your sig that you're private so I can completely understand that that puts a different spin on everything.  (We started out private and I agonised over booking more than one scan a month because of the ££.)

Our plan is to do IUI Nov-Jan (hopefully three consecutive cycles, otherwise just two, Nov and Jan), organise IVF appt for early April-ish, and in the meantime (Feb/March) have a holiday  in NZ/Oz (where DH and I are from).

p.s. I posted on a few FF threads (esp IUI turned IVF) about whether they had either regretted doing IUI unsuccessfully, or whether they're glad they did it.  From memory pretty much all of them said they're glad they did IUI first... mostly to see how they responded to the meds each month, some learned that their DH's samples varied month by month, others emotionally needed to try everything else first before IVF.

Hope this helps!
xoxo

Keep that follie drop dance going!


----------



## Huggies

Shemonkey - so sorry hun!!!     Huge hugs and I KNOW IVF will work for you.  All the best for your appointment on Tuesday and have a big drink on me this weekend.  Please stay in touch with us - you have been a great support to us all!!   

MiniUs - so sorry for your BFN!!!   

Jovigirl - All the best in your    I hope it flies by for you!!

Scotsgirlie - hope you are still getting on well with the injections    

Hippychicky - Hope the farting has eased off now     Well done for today and all the best on your   

savannahlu - I am also in the US (originally from Glasgow) and about to have my second IUI - is there a reason you are not considering IVF in the US?  Good luck with your second cycle!!

pumpkinpixie - Congrats on your basting today - well done  .  I am also heading down the route of letrozole + ovitrelle next month so I really hope it works out for you!!

kd74 - All the best for November and your IUI!!!    

Donna - sounds like all is going well with your follies!!  I think if the docs are not concerned with they cysts then you shouldn't be either.  All the best for Sat and well done for rescuing that dog - poor thing!!!

PompeyD - Hi     All the best for your appointment in Nov - I really hope you don't have to wait too long!!!   

WW - all the best for your scan tomorrow and I hope some of those follies have disappeared and leave 2/3 gorgeous ones!!!   

Well I was back seeing my consultant today - was in for an hour as we discussed next months treatment.  I will be upping my dosage of Letrozole to 7.5mg and have been prescribed ovitrelle for my trigger shot if necessary (need to go and  watch videos on how to inject myself)!!!  I will be scanned from CD 11 onwards and this will be the first view of what my follies/eggs are doing - very excited but anxious that they don't do anything.  December is out for us as Hubby and I are travelling the whole month with work and then going home to Scotland, so I really hope November will be our turn.!!!  

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Huggies - fab news for you about getting started   When is your AF due?  We could be trans-Atlantic cycle buddies.  I'm guessing AF will show for me about next Thurs.


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey - I'm so very sorry hun    It is just such a crappy thing   Good that the IVF appointment is so quick, I know you have to wait for funding but it will come round quickly I'm sure. You have a large glass of wine and loads of hugs with dh xxxx

KD - hope you're okay hun x

Hippychicky and Pixie - glad all went well today. Sending you both sticky vibes    x

Arnie & Pompey - hope you're both okay, lovely to see you on the thread   xx

Jovi - how's you? Hope you're okay x

Weaselwife - best of luck for your scan tomorrow hun   x

Computer is going nuts again so will have to be a two part post......


----------



## Tama

MiniUs - sorry it was a -ve for you hun   x  

Scotsgirlie - hope you are okay and the injections are going well x  

HUggies - how are things with you hun? No call yet but I don't think I will get one either, they are soooo busy at Bourn Hall and I can't see anyone cancelling - I wouldn't! xx 

savannahlu - Hello   x

Daisy - hiya hun. Hope you're okay   x

Hope you all have a good evening.....it's almost the weekend   AFM I'm still plodding along feel so left behind everyone is having tx and I'm just Mrs Limbo!! Just wish we could pay to go private but don't have the £££  

Tx


----------



## Huggies

kd - my cycle was a bit put out last month so I am not really sure when I am due AF - if cycle was to revert back to 28 days then I am due on Sunday - if not then it will likely be Wed/Thurs and we could well be cycle buddies - that would be ace!!! Really interesting to read your take on IUI vs IVF - that must have taken a lot of thought and I think you did the right thing - too many 'What Ifs....' in TTC.

Tama - Hello love - so sorry you are still in limbo - that is how I have felt this month too and so really excited that I now know what is happening in Nov.  Try and see this as a wee holiday and a time to forget about TTC  - drink, eat and be merry!!! 

PS.  When I was prescribed my drugs today - my clinic ordered them directly through a fertility specialist pharmacy - the DRIVER    is dropping them off at my house tomorrow!!!  How about that then!!   

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Good Evening Ladies!!

Shemonkey i'm so sorry you never got you BFP my lovely.  This whole thing is such a horrible nasty roller coaster of getting our hopes up, only for them to be shattered when the dreaded AF shows.  Keep your chin up mate, and try and see the positive in all this which is you are now about to embark on IVF which has a much higher success rate.  Have some time out, have a very drunken and fun festive season and the new year will be upon you in no time x x    

KD - Great advice, thanks very much. Had my morning dose of pineapple juise and brazil nuts this morning.  I really do believe that your diet can play a big part in all this. I've been making my DH eat bags of spinach daily!! he he he!!

Oh well girls, i'm now officially on my very first IUI 2ww!!   Got basted yesterday and all went well.  She had a bit of trouble getting the catheter through my cervix but we got there in the end.  I totally feel about 5 months preggy at the mo as my belly has really swelled up and i've been getting abominal pain today.  Not to sure if thats the pregnil thou as i had a sore belly after injecting on tuesday morning.  I'll see how it is tomorrow and if no better i'll ring the hospital as i've been googling today and have put the fear of god in me that my ovaries have been overstimulated.  anyone else had abominal pains from pregnil??

Cheerio girls, hope you all have a good evening what left of it. x x x


----------



## HippyChicky

babysoon, pregnyl leaves me feeling bloated and achy, are you in really bad discomfort with it ? I find it eases after about 5 days. Good luck xx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Hippychick
Yeah i am in quite a bit of discomfort. It kinda feels like i've got really bad trapped wind, but its definately not that as i'm all right in that department if you know what i mean  
My menophur injections were a breeze and had no side effects but pregnil has really left me bloated with adominal pains.  Thank you so much for reasurring me that i'm not alone with this.  I'm sure you know what its like after a google session you always manage to scare yourself with the worst possible out come!!
How far are you into to your 2ww hippychick? x x x


----------



## joeyrella

so sorry shemonkey   here's hoping you get your success with IVF, will be thinking of you  

sorry about the lack of personals feeling a bit     today, friend's baby is due today and i don't know how to feel, just impatient to get onto our next tx and see what happens.

good luck to this week's basters

x


----------



## HippyChicky

Your right in saying it feels like trapped wind, that was me last night, I feel a bit better today.

I've just been basted today so the 2ww starts now.


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Aww Shemonkey that sucks!!!  sooo sorry hon. 

Huggies & Tama - thanks for asking.  They are getting better.  Tonight it only took 6 minutes compared to the hour it took on Monday.     No being chased around the room this time.  Little bit stingy but not anywhere near as bad as I expected.

Have my day 5 blood test tomorrow 

Hippychick & Babysoon.... Good luck with your 2 ww   

Had a lovely lunch today with a friend who I've not seen for ages.  She's at the start of her ttc journey.  Has her hsg next week.  God it feels like forever since I had mine.   Really hope things work out for her. While its nice that one of my friends truly understands how I am feeling I wouldn't wish this rollercoaster on my worst enemy. I just everything is doing what it should.  Love and   babydust to all


----------



## Weaselwife

KD, Thanks I really appreciate your take on IUI vs IVF.  We are on the same thinking, trying IUI into Jan, then move onto IVF Q1 next year.  The rules change Dec so my age is covered on NHS, depending on the wait, we will try and get our free go.

nighty night, follies need to be kept warm
x


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all your lovely kind words     bought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye   

WW- I'm really glad I had a few goes at IUI, it could of worked and I had no way of knowing if it would or not and I now think of it as my practice run for IVF. I really hope you'll be one of the lucky ones who goes on to get a bfp     

Scots- glad those jabs are getting easier   Hope your blood test goes ok tomorrow, more needles *ouch*  

HippyChicky- good luck my lovely      

joeyrella- sorry you're feeling down sweetie, it'll be your turn soon     

babysoon- the drugs can make you very bloated hunny, nothing to worry about, very much doubt you've been overstimmed, they won't insem you if you've got too many follies. Try and relax and it'll ease off in a couple of days  

Huggies- wow, a special driver for your meds    Really glad you're on your way my lovely, good luck    

Tama- hope the wait will soon be over for you     

kd- thanks for your kind words sweetie, not too long till you start hopefully     

pumkinpixie- how are you feeling my lovely? Good luck    

jovigirl- hope you're ok?   

  to anyone I've missed  

I'm off to join Arnie and Pompey on the inbetweenies now but I just wanted to say a massive THANK YOU to you all for your support and laughs and I will definitely be stalking you all to see how you're getting on and hopefully I'll be back congratulating you on your bfps   

 and  

She   xxx


----------



## babynumber

kd74 said:


> *Congrats Holly!!!* Whoop whoop
> 
> *BabyNumber2... *sorry to hear you're feeling down. The ladies on this thread and website offer so much support as well as lots of advice and experience if you need it
> 
> Unfortunately TTC with fertility tx can get expensive. Like Maxp said, it adds another dimension to an already stressful situation, but try and "keep your eyes on the prize" always remembering what the end goal is. When you hold your baby in your arms the money will be the furthest thing from your mind! I started out on private tx at a clinic where scans were £180 a pop
> 
> Definitely get your clinic to give you a full list of all the costs - broken down by meds, scans, procedures (ie, basting), donor selection, sperm preparation, any blood tests they might do on your if they haven't already, etc etc.
> 
> Regarding the drugs themselves (Menopur, etc) most of the girls here have found pharmacies that can supply them direct to you at a much better price than through your clinic. See the thread at the link below. I did read of one girl whose clinic was cheaper, as well as a few lucky ones who managed to get their GPs to put it all through on an NHS prescription. Not sure what your GP is like (ie, approachable?) but it's worth asking to save £1000 or so!
> 
> Once your clinic gives you the full list of meds you'll need, ring around a few of the places mentioned on the thread:
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0
> 
> Menopur is a combination of two hormones (FSH and LH) which will encourage your ovaries to produce an egg (or two). During this process your lining will thicken up too, so that it's nice and lush for any fertilised egg to make its home in. Medicated IUI generally has a better success rate than unmedicated so    you get a BFP this time around!
> 
> Thank you so much for this... my laptop has been dead for a few days.. just back on line and was really encouraged and feel bit stronger after reading your reply. I will check out the link and do some research before my clinic gets back to me with costs for the drugs.... I have a feeling I will need to be sitting down when they do!! xx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi girls,

Just a quick post whilst eating my breakfast.  Shemonkey and hippychick thanks for the advice, feel much better today, abdominal pains have gone and my stomach has gone down, so all good.

Shemonkey - good luck with your next journey my friend, you'll be a mummy before you know it.  

Joeyrella- keep ya chin up mate.  Its always a bit tough when your friend or family have a baby.  Your really pleased for them but you also have a bit of a pit in your stomach because it isn't you.  It will be your turn soon and you'll be able to shout it from the roof tops!!

Hippychick - Woo hoo!! Were 2ww buddies and will probably be testing the same time.  Lets hope we'll both get our BFP!!     

Scotgirl - thanks for the good wishes and good luck with your blood test, you'll be fine

Hello to everyone else out there, best go get ready for work.  Wah hey!! its friday, have a good weekend girls!!

Cheerio x x x x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Morning ladies,

Shemonkey - sorry to hear of your news, really do wish you the best of luck for the future! 

Hope everyone is ok and taking it easy!

Donna x


----------



## Weaselwife

Mornin,

  
Day 8 Puregon report: Scan this morning, follies haven't grown much and I was wrong, I have 6 on each side, all about 10mm.  Need to cast a spell  this weekend to get just 2 or 3 to grow bigger.  Puregon dose upped from 50 to 100 over the weekend and back Mon for a look. 

Shemonkey - thanks for your opinion, I too hope for a lucky BFP doing IUI.  Keep popping in and loads of luck to you.

Hi everyone else.
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi WW,

Best of luck for those Follies, i'm sure the weekend will be enough time for them to grow that little bit extra!   & more   to you!
Try and keep those feet up whenever possible as i have been told this stimulates bloods flow to much needed areas!

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Thanks DonnaB, I sit on my bumb all day on the computer, so they should be growing.  I'll rest up this weekend and they should grow.  You got your scan on Sat?


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Good good, make sure you do! I know it's hard to rest (well i find it boring) & i personally hate feeling useless but at the end of the day we need to give it every fighting chance don't we!

Got to go in tomorrow to at 9am for scan to double check everything, then will be called in tomorrow night for injection and hopefully basting as planned for Monday. Just wish Monday was here already

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Me again girls, (sorry)

just wondering if anyone can help with my question?

Just today i have had some niggling feelings in my tummy (ovary area) was just wondering what this could be as i did not experience it on first failed IUI cycle. To explain a little more they feel like the very beginning of cramp.

Thanks

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Follies are growing!!  Clinic asked me if I felt any cramps yet this morning...said if I was it's a good sign that they are growing.

Can anyone else add to this?
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Oh good, 

Thanx WW. Hope so...

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Quick question girls:
When having treatment, do you stay off alcohol = T-total, or have the odd glass? 

WW


----------



## Huggies

Hi WW - I have had the odd little drink - but have never been drunk.  I tend to have a few drinks once AF has arrived and then cut it out again when drugs start and 2WW too.  I don't stop myself going out or anything - I just limit myself to one or two drinks.
My consultant told me it was more important to avoid alcohol during the 2ww.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Huggies thanks...I'll go ahead and have 1 small glass.  Not on 2WW yet and would completely be t-total then.
WW


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hi girlies.  I had my day 5 bloods today.  Was told if I got a call today would need a scan tomorrow. She said that if my body had alreay reacted to the drugs I could even have been going home with my booster  Is it even possible to ready after less than a week of stimming??  Thankfully no phone call.  So have my 2nd scan on Monday.    

Had an emotional meltdown at work today - someone called the office with a complaint for me to deal with ten mins before due to sniff but the call took so long it made me late taking my spray today    Should be ok it was only 1/2 an hour  

I have my second scan on Monday x x xx


----------



## Fran74

As a fellow sniffer, I would say that should be fine Scotsgirl. Hope your scan goes well on monday.

Jovigirl, how are you doing? A week since treatment now isn't it. Anything going on for you yet?
I would do anything for a symptom or two but so far, nothing. 

WW, yeah, have that glass of wine. Can't make much difference at this stage to be honest can it. Enjoy.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all  

Hope everyone is getting ready for a nice weekend

Scotsgirlie I've never sniffed but I'm sure half hour isn't going to hurt - good luck for scan on monday 

Huggies get you having a driver deliver your meds - that's service!  I visited Boston one december many moons ago, was wonderful, loved the xmas decorations!  And being a tourist and drunk made a fool of myself on the kareoke in the cheers bar  

WW enjoy that glass while you can - from about tea time I've been wishing I could have a nice beer to start of the weekend, hardly ever drink but because I can't I fancy one - typical!  So you indulge for me  

Shemonkey hope you've got something nice lined up for this weekend..... treat and pamper yourself if possible!  Let us know how Tuesday goes  

Donna those twinges are sounding promising     

Fran how's my cycle buddy?  How are you coping with 2WW    I'm ok but getting v impatient - not very hopeful then I think it MIGHT work and get a bit too excited    When are you testing?  I'm next Saturday  

Tama sorry you're feeling in limbo - I know what it's like it took me ages to get to this stage and it's very difficult waiting ..... when are you hoping to start?

Kd thanks for posting your thoughts on IUI/IVF - I was thinking of going straight to IVF but felt I should give IUI a go .... as I am paying and ££££ is very limited I have always said one or two goes, then IVF .... decisions decisions, I'm not good at them at the best of times!

Arnie & PompeyD hope you're both doing ok   lovely to have you popping in  

Pumpkinpixie & hippychicky hope the start of your 2WW is being kind to you      

Hello anyone I've missed   sorry it's hard to keep up when it's so busy - I blame the hormones  

I'm doing ok ... just want to know if anything is going on in there!  It's my 1st treatment so not sure what's going on - had a few days of little twinges down there but could be anything .... not strong but little sharp stabby pains, had them Wed pm and most of yesterday, hardly anything today.  I've had more     CM      than usual for this time of month - telling myself I'll only know this time next week but I can't help wondering.  Convinced it won't work then think I do have a chance.  Oh I don't know what I think    apart from it's total madness      Wish I could have a beer!

Have a good weekend everyone,
Love
Jovi xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Just before zzzzzz...

I had one glass of wine, but it didn't feel right, felt guilty.  And started getting twinges on my left side (I'm def not inventing it), so made myself a fresh juice in my juicer straight after!
Scotsgirlie, sniffing isn't in my treatment.  Do you inject too?  Whats the sniff for - is it the same as the IVF one?

night
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope *everyone* is well and everything is running smoothly too!!!

Been for my scan this morning to see if basting will go ahead Monday. On my right side i have 3 follies + 1 cyst. On my left i have 4 follies ranging from 18mm - 24mm. I was also told my lining is 12mm.

Can anyone tell me if this is good? Have to go tonight for my injection at 11pm and booked in for basting on Monday. I could sense enthusiasm in doctors voice with regards to how things are on the left side but I'm trying not to read into it too much.

Not sure what it is but when i'm in the car i can feel every bump on the road and it goes right through me, feels like my tummy is going to pop!

WW - i know how you feel, i had 1 wkd bottle lastnight and half way through i felt guilty for it.

Donna
xxx


----------



## pumpkinpixie

Hey everyone !!Sorry this is just a quick post , ill come back later to see how all my lovely friends are doing xx

Im just a bit concerned , I had my basting on Thurs and today ( day 3 ) I have the stranges type of cramping , last night it was like niggling period pains near my ovaries , oday however its still these but right in the middle of my stomach like its pushing down on my uterus ?  I also have slight pains  ( not too much ) at the tops of my legs and the MOST painful boobs ever - the reason I am typing this is that these are like my AF symptoms but I thought that only 3 days after the iui surely I cant be feeling AF coming already ? or can I ? Trying to stay positive though xxxx Thanks girls x  im not due to test until the 13th Nov xx  Any advice would be fabby xx

Jovigirl - How are your symptoms now ?

DonnaB - Everything looks great for you !! 

Shemonkey - Hows your weekend going ?  Having a   tonight ? X factor ?

How are you huggies  

Hippychick - How is your 2WW going , hopefully uneventful - fingers crossed xx  

Sorry didnt mean to miss anyone , ill be back later xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Pumpkin Pixie,

Hmm, i'm not sure, i don't remember having pains or anything like that first time round, defo didn't have sore boobs either. The only thing i can remember were the niggling feelings a few days after insem, think that's normal and can you describe these pains in the top of your legs? Now that you mention it, i think i had something simillair, did it feel like everytime you bend down your things ached at the type (like after a workout?) i remember having this feeling getting in and out of the car!

Donna
xxx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

ww - the sniff is to downregulate own hormones. dh hubby remembered that the nurse told us 20 mins/ half an hour won't be an issue. I had forgotten that I'd told her about my job and the fact that someone could call and be on the call for ages. I am officially  This stuff is messing with my head a bit.

Thanks to Jovi Girl and Fran re the sniffing question.

AFM - having niggly pains in the old ovary area today. plan to lie on couch with my hot water bottle and chillax.  Hubby is up the stairs with man flu. poor baby. He's keeping away from me so as not to pass it on to me. Its just a silly cold but it couldn't affect our tx could it??    Its wierd how even though he's in the same house I don't see him I do miss the silly boy x

[fly]   WE CAN AND WILL BE PREGNANT BY CHRISTMAS  [/fly]


----------



## HippyChicky

Pumpkin Pixie ~ you sound like how I felt yesterday, had weird twinges going on but i think it's to do with the follicles going back to normal, still feel a bit weird today. During the first it's all strange and you don't know what to expect, but everything you are describing sounds normal.


----------



## Guest

Pumkinpixie- what you're feeling is completely normal, try not to worry   I asked the nurse about all these pains and niggles and she said it's a combination of the drugs which can make you bloated and crampy, the basting which can make you crampy and your ovaries which can be sore after being stimmed. I had the worst pains in my ovaries right down into my hips but was assured this is fine and in fact a good sign because it means the ovaries are recovering from popping those nice big follies      Deffo watching X Factor, can't wait  

Hello everyone else   xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hello Shemonkey,

hope your are well! Enjoy your weekend 

xxx


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is staying positive.

Shemonkey   Keep your chin up. My DH always says "nothing happens before its time."

I start taking my second trial of Clomid this evening. My AF was horrendous after the first BFN. Very heavy and painful. Thank goodness my mum sent me a hot water bottle for Xmas last year. One of those things I just can't find in America.

Huggies, I'm from Fife. Have been in Georgia for 4 years. In answer to your question - money. IVF is around $15,000+ but in Scotland it's about 3500 pounds. I have health insurance but it doesn't cover this (in fact it doesn't seem to cover hee haw!). 

I'm also probably being paranoid, but I trust the Scottish doctors more than the American doctors. My consultant wants me to have a polyp removed from my tubes and I refuse to have it done. The polyp is so tiny it showed up on only one image of my HSG and at the ultrasounds, the radiologist said it's so small she wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't told her to look for it. My tubes are clear so I don't feel it's necessary. I think it's just a way for my clinic ot get another $4000 - $6000 out of me. Simply can't afford it.

Provisionally planning to go to Glasgow Clinic of Reproductive Medicine in January/February if second clomid attempt fails. I'm really homesick.

What brings you to the US, and will you consider IVF here if your current treatment fails?


----------



## Huggies

Hi savannahlu,
We came to Boston with hubby's job and have loved every minute of it so far.  However, when it comes to treatment I have been amazed at the cost.  We did all our tests and first IUI self-pay as our global insurance does not cover infertility.  But on the back of our clinic advising that we get Mass health insurance (which by law has to cover infertility) I am hoping things will now be less expensive for us).  In saying that, I think we will be close to $1000 this cycle and that is with insurance!!
With the insurance, I believe we will go all for it while we are over here - things happen much quicker and I have a lot of confidence in my doctor - he is said to be the best in the state, so I hope he lives up to his reputation.
As for Clomid - my second cycle was nasty and I was glad they put me on Letrozole - I had a much better time of things.  I really hope you are successful and don't need to go through the stress/travel of going back to Scotland - but I totally understand in terms of avoiding any unnecessary treatment!
All the best!!   

Shemonkey - hiya love - hope you are well!!! xox 

Scotsgirlie - hope you are doing okay and sorry about your experience at work!! Hope all goes well for your scan on Monday!!   

Jovi - I hope all these symptoms are a good sign!!     All the best for the rest of your 2WW - I hope it goes quickly for you!!

Donna - sounds like you have some amazing follies to work with this month!!  I really hope all goes well and one of those magic eggs pops and meets its friend!! 

pumpkinpixie - I know it will feel strange at first, but I remember having very similar symptoms after my first IUI - lots of twinges, bloating, fluttery feelings and of course, each time I was sure I MUST be pregnant. Try not to worry about the symptoms and rest up and let your body do the work.

To everyone else - hope you are having good weekends!!!

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Morning Ladies,

Huggies - thanx for the postivity, i really hope. Hope you are wel

Everyone else - good luck with upcoming appoints/scans etc...   and more   to you all.


Well, i'm feeling a little delicate in the ovary department this morning, had my trigger injection lastnight (think that's what you guys call it) and when i have getting up this morning i feel really heavy down that area when i stand up, sit down etc... Basting planned for 10.30am/11.00am Monday. I really really hope it works this time, it would be lovely to go back home for christmas and tell both of our families some great news! In fact, i don't think they would let me get back on the plane when it was time for me to leave.
Not going to be negative but also really trying not to get my hopes up, i don't think i can possibly take any more disappointment.

Soooo, think i might have a chill out day today and   &   & try not to think to much about it just yet.

Sorry for the rant!

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## Fran74

Jovigirl- OTD is friday but I think I will test on Wednesday, 2 days early as dh is away at the weekend and I need to make plans. Don't want to get a BFN on Friday and then have to sit at home on my sad little own so when I get the BFN on wednesday I am going to plan a night out on the town with some girlie friends and get hammered. I haven't had a drink in such a long time so it shouldn't take much. I'm sure testing on wednesday will give me a pretty accurate indication as it will be 14 days since trigger shot so no chance of false positive and in all reality no real chance of it changing in 2 days. I know it will be a BFN, I am pretty good at being able to tell what is or is not going on in my own body. Hope you are doing well and will be able to do a better job than me at holding out til OTD.


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Everyone

Im new to the site and about to start IUI treatment on wednesday hopefully...feeling scared and nervous as dont know what to expect....


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Beanie,

Welcome to the site! I am new also however i feel as though i have been a member for ages. The girls are so helpful and welcoming, it really does help! If you have any questions, concerns i really do suggest getting it off your chest as the girls will do their best to help.

Do not worry about treatment,have you read up on the procedure? I found it did help so you know what to expect on up and coming appointments first time round.

Good luck with the start of your journey.   to you.

Donna

xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Fran,

Fingers crossed for you on Wednesday, all the best! Postive thinking!!!

Donna

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi again Beanie, glad you joined in 

Have a look at this thread, I found it really helpful when I was first starting IUI.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

Good luck again   

She  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya beanie_1, welcome to the site.

Wishing you the best of luck with your 1st IUI, don't be afraid to ask us questions.


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you to everyone...have tears of relief to know that there is support out there...thank you for the threads for info on the procedure and what to expect....only just joined and its so amazing the postative comments i have recevied....keeping my fingers crossed and sending posative vibes to you all where ever you may be on this road of fertility treatment


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Beanie,

Can you tell us a little bit more about yourself? Ie Where your from, reason for treatment, age etc.. I think it's nice to see how everyone is different but yet so similiar 

Donna

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Im 34 and live in WSM, had cyst and mild endo removed at christmas last year. always had erratic periods, after surgery the consultant was happy that i was producing eggs ect but put me on clomid to help things a little, but unfortunatley the clomid did not work..so now putting me forward for IUI...been with DH since i was 16..but only been really ttc for the last 6 years.


----------



## Fran74

Hello Beanie  

I have been doing the IUI thing since March and am on my 3rd and final shot. There have been quite a few BFPs on this board in the time I've been here (beginning to feel like a bit of an old timer now) so it can work. It's quite an emotional journey but there are lots of likeminded people here to help get you through it. 

I noticed that you are in WSM. Where are you having your treatment? I am at BCRM at Southmead. Are you doing the sniffing and injecting method or just the injecting? 

Donna, thanks mate.    It is not that I am not being positive it is just my way of coping with another BFN. I need to be matter of fact about it all. Don't see any point in   when I know what the test is going to say on Wednesday. I am positive for the future. You have to be don't you, otherwise what's the point. Hope the basting goes OK tomorrow. I have a very good feeling about the outcome for you. Really hope you will get the early Christmas present you deserve.


----------



## Fran74

Ooops our posts seem to have crossed there. 
Is the weather nice and sunny in Cyprus Donna? It's a bit grim here today but the sun is poking out now so I'm off for a walk.


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Fran

Im been seen at St Micheals in bristol...been told i will be doing the sniff and needle process...feeling very nervous about it all..


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Beanie - lets hope you have success very soon. It will all be worth it in the long run love... Try to relax and do not stress yourself out.

Fran - i do understand what you mean, it's your own way of preparing yourself to avoid disappointment. I am quite similair to you in that way, don't like to think to much about it. It's very very hard, i did not expect to have to go through this at the age of 21. Thanks so much also that means alot! My husband and i have been through alot this last year (he sufferered a split disc last year and rumptured his sciatic nerve which left him out of work for one year and me having to care for him full time. Thankfully he is starting to recover however he will suffer back problems his whole life now and he is only 29. We both think that his poor sperm morphology is down to the strong medication he has had to take to control his pain.

But hey ho, lets hope with have some luck in the near future.

p.s we have had thunderstorms and rain this week but it's set to clear next week. It's not as cold as back home though, still wearing summer gear lol.

Donna 

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Afternoom Ladies,

Dont feel like i've been on here for ages... DP took me away to Brighton for the weekend (didnt want to venture too far in case we had to go to the clinic yesterday) we had a lovely time... just got home and about to go to MIL for a roast.. yum yum!  

Got our scan tomorrow CD 10 guessing insem will be Thurs poss Fri this week.. im praying for 3 massive follies!    Not had any twinges so far this month.. i'd had loads of twinges this time last month so i hope there growing!!!!

How's everyone else been??

Em


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Em,

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, i hope all is well!    

Donna

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Em ~ good luck for tomorrows scan xx


----------



## kdb

Hi everyone - good weekend(s)??

Weather in London has been windy and rainy so apart from going to a pump class I've not left the house today   Finished my tax return (ouch), just ate a load of cheese and crackers with DH, now about to cook some sweet potato wedges for a lazy dinner, then wait for X-Factor 

DH is away *again* this week... Poland for four days.  Boo.

Em - Brighton sounds fab, I love it there - such fab restaurants and shops.  Always nice to have a break away.

Beanie - welcome welcome welcome 

Donna - the twinges you're having area  sign!  Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!    

All the other fab FFs  and  
xoxo


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi ya,

Weekend good, weather bad, but I like snuggling up in the warm!  Awaiting X-factor.
Em - I'm on day 10 today, scan tomorrow too.  I hope they've grown on my increased dose as Friday they were only 10mm.  Also hoping for just 3...  Had twinges since Friday afternoon.
Donna - Good luck for tomorrow.  I too have a good feeling about this for you!  My DH had same back operation this year.  The drugs were , but he came off them and thankfully he's back at the gym and back is fine.
Beanie - welcome and good luck with starting the IUI.  The injections are easy, nothing like the horror I 1st imagined!  I am also human, not   like I was on Clomid!
kd74 - I wish I could do a class.  I'm trying not to exercise so that all the energy is focused on growing eggs.  Is that too stupid?  I'm usually a gym regular.

Hi Shemonkey, HippyChicky, et all!

WW


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you weaselwife, sending posative vibes for your scan tommorrow...i was lucky that the clomid didnt effect me at all but then i was questioning if it was working at all...


----------



## HippyChicky

Weaselwife ~ good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you have a few nice follies


----------



## Weaselwife

Beanie,

Thanks I can feel the vibes 
What dose of Clomid were you on, and did you have bloods/scans etc showing you were ovulating?  I think in an earlier posting you said you were... has DH   been checked?
Clomid sent me loopy loo! 

Hippychick, thanks.  After a year of no eggs, I'm really   this time we get lucky (BFP is miles from my mind, I just want to see some eggs produced as part of winning round 1!)

WW


----------



## Beanie3

WeaselWife...i was on 50mg for two months which they found i was ovulating but because nothing happend doc put me on 100mg for 5 months hoping that i would BFP but nothing still he was concerned about putting me on higher dosage because im small he thought i would react badly, but nothing...DH all ok...little overweight but nothing to worry about..Did have take iron tablets for 4 monhs due to iron levels being very very low.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanx for the support girls. Been up all night, thunderstorm right above us, literally! 

Hope everyone has luck with appointments, scans etc.. Fingers crossed for you all...

Will be back later to see how everyone got on

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna, super      for today. Positively imagine those   finding their way and I hope one of them is an attacker 

beanie_1 - I am sure you will have a good success with IUI.

Me: I think due to PCOS I am on the slow and steady pace!! But had   news today at my scan. 1 follie 14mm and another at 11mm on my left ovary, everything else dropped off, so saying a big fat *THANKYOU* for those dropping off dances which worked!  100ui Puregon until Wed to push them through to a nice size, I just  the smaller one keeps working hard to grow. The bizarre thing is I positively imagined throughout this 2 follies on my left and 1 on my right....and the reality was quite close! pma
So back in on Wed to have a scan, with tentative "basting" on Friday!

Hope everyone else is having a super start to the week! The sun is shining.
WW


----------



## Guest

That's such great news WW, good luck      xxx


----------



## kdb

Well done WW!!!!!!!!!!!  Things will move quickly from here on in!

Re; the exercise - I'm not on tx yet (should be starting in the next few days) hence I've been exercising loads.  My 2nd and 3rd cycle of OI I cut right down on the exercise - just some body balance, yoga, stationery bike (keeping a close eye on heart rate) and uphill walking on the treadmill.

You're doing the right thing by taking it easy (although it's hard if you're a gym regular, isn't it - it drove me  ) because if you exercise too much it takes the blood flow away from where you want it to be.

xoxoxo


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Girls,

WW - excellent news, bet you can't wait for Wed's now. Really hope everything goes to plan  .

KD - hope you are ok and good luck for the start of your new cycle!


Just got back from the hospital, basting complete lol. No pain at all this time round which i found quite strange? Last time i felt a large cramp whilst doc was doing his thing but this time i swear i could not feel a thing! Hope that's a good sign! Well, got my feet up PJ's and my fluffy slippers on.

Is this day 1 of TWW are do i start from tomorrow?

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Well done Donna!  I like the sound of the fluffy slippers!  I don't know about 2WW, but I would guess it starts from tomorrow.  Did the doc tell you when to test?  

Good luck!
WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks WW - Fluffy slippers feel great, especially on these tiled floors. I miss my carpets lol

Doc advised OTD 15th Nov - so i think this is Day 1. Feels great however not lucking forward to 14 days of constant symptom checking.

xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna - Yep then today counts!  I'm so excited for you.  Sending positive     vibes.  If you don't mind me asking, why did you move away from England?

Fingers X my 2WW starts Friday.  Luckily we are so busy that I won't get much time to symptom check.  The time should fly by.  I'm not sure I would be able to notice any difference anyway.  On the downside, I'm going on a Hen weekend - I'm not going to be able to drink, so that should be interesting.  Another point - I'll be in a spa.  Should I be concerned about going in the jets/warm water during my 2WW?

WW


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hey Girls,

Back from the clinic... i have one 20mm follie and another but thats only about 10mm... i have to trigger tonight and go back on Weds morning for IUI...

Em x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW,

Thanx for the vibes..

i know it's advised not to go into spa areas whilst pregnant, so don't think you should. What do you think? Double check with your doc, that way you will know either way. If you don't ask and it turned out you could then you will be missing out!

Ofcourse i don't mind! My husband and i moved over here to set up a new office base for my dad who owns a satellite company in England, we do things like Plasma's, projectors CCTV for pubs and clubs. We also supply a satellite system for publicans at a fraction of the cost to SKY. We moved over here as buisness is slow in England, currently my dad is fighting the Premier League in a very large court case so we thought we would come over here and earn some money until the case reaches the European Courts of Justice. It's quite complicated and boring but that's the reason. Once the case is heard and my dad receives all his costs back we will return to the UK and just holiday in Cyprus every other month or so.

p.s doesn't matter how busy you are, you will never stop symptom checking lol. It's constantly in your mind no matter what you are doing.

Donna
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Em,

20 mm follie is great, i'm sure the other one will catch up over the next few days! Good luck

Donna
xxx


----------



## kdb

Very exciting Donna     

WW - sorry to be a party pooper but I would avoid the spa as well.  I know for sure with IVF that during the 2WW you should avoid hot baths and take a shower instead.  The body heats up naturally after OV (due to the increase of progesterone) so you have an in-built incubator for any fertilised egg.  Additional heat isn't necessary or recommended.

I'm sure it's fine to sit on the edge and dangle your feet in though - that way you won't miss any of the goss!


----------



## Weaselwife

Em, 20mm is great!  As Donna said, the other one might catch up and you'd have two lovelies!  I've got 2 more days of growing to get my biggest (currently 14mm) closer to 20mm, and I've got a straggler at 11mm.

Donna, I see.  I thought it was either your DH was from Cyprus or a job move.  Sounds very complicated with the court case, but I'm sure it will all be well and you can return to England, the cold weather and the carpets 

kd and Donna - I'll have to enjoy the hen do using my feet.  I can do lots of reading instead.  I had a feeling that it wouldn't be wise and won't do anything to compromise this.  I will double check with the clinic just to be sure.

Ah Em, jealous of your 20mm....    Good luck for Wed.

WW


----------



## lesbo_mum

WW... i know i didnt expect a 20mm im only on day 10!! Last cycle was crap on day 13 i had a 16mm at a push, a 14mm and a 13mm so im chuffed with my 20mm... i'd like to have had 2 but im not gonna moan to much as 1 is so much better than none lol Hope your follie's grow lots and lots...  time for a follie dance lol   

I must admit im a bit shocked there was anything as i have 3 vodka and cokes on sat night then was cursing myself for having anything to drink... i was convince it would mean nothing would grow


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW - very complicated but involves alot of money but that makes it very interesting lol. Defo double check with the clinic but i'm more than certain they will advise against it. 

Donna 

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi girlies,

Wow, You ladies can really chat!! There are pages and pages since my last post. I'm not sure I will be able to keep up! I will try and get to know you all though.

Hi Huggies, Thank you for the reply! Hope evrything is going well with your tx. 

Hi Jovigirl, Is nice to hear that someone else is on clomid too. Do you have many SE? I'm not too bad- occassional hot flush and odd twinge.   for you OTD  .

Hi Shemonkey, Thanks for the welcome. Sorry about the bfn. It never gets any easier does it. I wish all the best of luck with moving onto IVF.xx

Hi pumpkinpixie, Thankyou for the welcome. Hope the pains are gone and your feeling better.x

Hi KD74, Is lovely to see some familiar faces!! So we will be going through IUI together! Its nice to see you are just the same as always- you take lots of time to reply to everyone and always have lots of helpful info!! New house is lovely thank u!!

Hi Tama, My lovely ff!! How are you?

Hi to all of the other ladies- I am looking forward to getting to know you all.

I am cd 11 today. Had my scan this am had- 2 follies- 1x14mm and 1x15.7mm. Endo was 9.1. Feel quite pleased with this. On clomid my cycles were only 26 days befor so hopefully will get +ve opk in next couple of days and we can have go at our 1st basting!!!!

Love 
Daisy


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Daisy22.

I hope you are well! Those follies sound great - good luck!

Donna
xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Daisy - Glad the scan went well hun   Those sound like lovely follies. I sending you a MEGA load of      and   this is the one for you   I'm.......................   Have had a couple of rubbish days, a mini meltdown lastnight and just felt   all day. I've spent the last 3.5 months in limbo land, have to wait another 4.5 weeks for appointment and will then have to wait another 4-6 weeks before we can even start tx. So in total 6 + months wasted, sitting about doing nothing, while all the time I'm heading to the ripe old age of 34 (not that old but once I get to 35 they keep telling me that the chances of success are greatly reduced)............sorry having a pants time of it at the moment.

Sorry ladies as you can see I'm a rubbish FF today so gonna leave it there. 

x


----------



## Weaselwife

Daisy those follies sound great!  I'm on day 11 and have a 14mm folly but the other is lagging behind!  Good luck with the rest of the week, def sounds good!

Tama, honey  , sounds like you've had a downer.  It's not nice feeling like that - especially that you are doing nothing pro-active and just waiting for something to start.  I'm sure there's a lot of girls on this forum who can empathise as it's a similar story, but there's still lots of waiting when you get to start treatment.  I developed a cyst and my start date for the next cycle was "wait and see" - i.e 2 months.  I also missed the start of tx as I got food poisoning!  The time will fly though and you will get through it. And don't say 33 is old and past it - I'm only a year behind you and I feel young 

Take care
WW


----------



## Huggies

WW - fab news on your follies!!!    .  All the best for your scan on Wednesday - hope they pull through for you   

kd74 - Hello, hope you had a good weekend and getting yourself psyched up for starting tx again!!    

Donna - glad all went well today - rest up and lets hope there is some magic happening deep inside now!!  Good luck on your 2WW!!   

Shemoney - Tig - PompeyD = HELLO!!! Hope you are all well, thinking of you all. 

Em - congrats on the 20mm follie    yahoo!!!  All the best for Wednesday!!   

Daisy - Hi, sounds like all is going well for you - good follies and good lining.  All the best for your first basting (had to retype there as it had read fist basting!!   )!!

Tama -      I really feel for you and all this waiting - it sucks!!!  What have you got arranged in the near future - can you and hubby go off and enjoy yourselves and try and forget about tx until you need to be ready again!!??  I know its easier said than done, but you will get there and we will all help you get there - so hang on in with us and I hope you feel more positive soon!!       

I am fine girls - just waiting on AF to arrive (she is making me wait again, although I have all the signs) so just hoping its sooner rather than later so I can get on with my cycle and give November the best shot we have!!!

Babydust to all

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hiya ladies,  don't log on for a couple of days and you guys chat like troupers!!  Had my scan today and have 1 follicle @ 14, 1 @ 13 and 2 @ 11 as well as a couple of immature ones in each ovary. On day 7 of stimming but the nurses think I might be ready for the booster shot by wednesday.    eek!!!    it works.  I know the odds are against me but I really really hope this works for us first time.  would love to be pregnant for xmas.  we'll just have to wait and see.  

Also am loaded with the cold thanks to dh and let me tell you having a temperature while having a hormone induced tropical moment is not fun.


     and      to all


----------



## Weaselwife

Wooohoooo, Scotsgirlie, thats good going - Wed!!  Same day as me!  Follies looking good, my leading one is 14 too.  Wish you lots of good vibes for Wed and yes I   it works for you 1st time - these things DO happen!  Let us know what happens on Wed.

As far as having a cold, I'm having that feeling, I hope I can fight it off.

Thanks Huggies for your dance.  That AF sure does make us wait.  I'm sure it's on its way and you can get cracking soon with the Nov tx

WW


----------



## kdb

Wow there is some serious follie action going on around here       

Aw Daisy, thanks for your sweet words.  Glad you're loving the house.  Lots of room for kiddiewinkles?    p.s. that's a great lining too!     xoxox

Special  for Tamsin.  Nothing I can say will speed up the waiting time when you're itching to get back to tx, but I do agree that scheduling in things to look forward to (eg, weekend away, or visit to a spa, etc) might help a little.  And NO WAY are you a rubbish FF - don't you dare think that!  If you can't vent on here then what's the point?  We understand    xoxox

... girls I have some Qs about my DH's swim test / separation test results.  If you know anything about this (eg, what a good # of sperm would be post-wash) please let me know and I'll PM you.  thx


----------



## kdb

Forgot to say, I recently came across a fab website where you can buy almost every brand imaginable for skin care, hair care, make-up, etc etc  at discounted prices (the company is based in Jersey I think) and the post & packaging is included!

I found a Guinot face scrub on there for £16 which I used to get online from a different site for £21 and in the salons it's about £24. I ordered the scrub last Thursday and it was delivered today. Good for Xmas pressies too.

http://www.feelunique.com/

/links


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Tama    big big hugs, it's so frustrating all this waiting around ... this whole TTC game is one wait to another, really hope the next few weeks go quickly for you and you are on your way.  In the meantime we are all here for chats, rants and hugs  

Good scan news today ladies    Well done follies (and well done all the follie dancers   )

Fran hope you're doing ok - been thinking about you cycle buddy!  Hoping you're getting some lovely news in a couple of days    

Well don't think this month was to be for me - have started spotting and feeling very AF-ish since last night - usual horrible head ache.  Not going to get to pee on a stick    Am a little worried about my leutal phase - how many of us use progesterone after IUI?  In theory I am spotting just 10 days post ovulation, have thought it was in the past but this is the first month I can really be sure - trigger day 13 then ov day 15 - 10 days later I'm starting to bleed.

A bit   with clinic too after abandoning last month spoke to a nurse today as had been thinking I will give this cycle a miss and go with the next one - if I alternate like we usually do will ovulate from side without tube this month so no point going thru drugs / stress / time off work etc, then next month will be the side with the tube.  She said there's no need - that my remaining tube could pick the egg up regardless of which side it is on.  So confused now, the consultant I saw in March and todays nurse said it's ok ..... when I went in for final scan last month the nurse and doctor she checked with said no      I just don't know what to do this month now.

Sorry for the clomid induced full of pmt hormonal rant   but its so frustrating that professionals are giving conflicting advice!!  

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## Weaselwife

kd74, I use that site too - it's good!!! I buy a lot of Burts Bees and Decleor. Theres some other sites too I use, I generally compare prices etc, and having bought from them in the past, last week I had 3 emails from diff co's offering £5 off anything, so I used them pronto!
http://www.lookfantastic.com/
http://www.cheapsmells.com/ - changing stock, but if they've got it in it's usually the cheapest

I also buy the Nutri suppliments (OptiNatal, Brainsharp etc) from www.yournutritionshop.co.uk

Tamsin, kd74 has a lovely was of putting it, she's so right

I have no idea about swim test/separation results sorry. Even when they explained it to me I was 

Jovi, sorry honey you've feeling  hope you get consistent answers soon, someone's bound to help on here.

/links


----------



## savannahlu

How is that you girls seem to know what size of follicles you have? Am I missing out on something?

My routine is to have a baseline scan on day 2 or 3 and a pregnancy test. Then take the Clomid tablets, day 5 through 9, then on day 12, start using an ovulation predictor kit. When the LH indicator shows a surge I call the clinic and attend the next day to get basted. Then wait two weeks. That's it.

I don't have any injections either. Why are lots of you taking injections?

I have no idea how many follicles I have.

I do know that I ovulate every month as I have been using the test kits for ages.

This is confusing.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Savanna,

Hmm, i'm not too sure, this may be something you have to ask your clinic. Everyone is different but i would defo have a word with them. Girls on here know the size of follies due to being told by the person performing the ultrasound. It's a good sign that you ovulate on your own, maybe that has something to do with it?

Sorry i can't be of much help.

Donna
xxx


----------



## missmunro

Hello Savanna

We are monitored by ultrasound during the stimulation period - I think usually every couple of days from about Day 7. The scan shows how many follicles are growing, and they can be measured - as well as the thickness of the endometrial lining. The clinic can then tell how many mature follicles (usually 18mm+) you have when you ovulate - this is important as I think most won't go ahead with IUI if you have more than three mature follicles because of the risk of multiples. 

It's more important to monitor the development of the follicles in the case of induced ovulation, because they need to make sure the follicles are ready for ovulation, ie big and mature enough, and also that the lining is thick enough.

Injections are used for those of us who need stronger stimulation drugs, and this is usually determined by your hormone profile (FSH, AMH). 

I would say that if you have tried a few cycles unsuccessfully, you should start having the scans - that way they can tell how you are responding to the drugs and whether you need a different drugs protocol. 

mm


----------



## Huggies

Hello ladies - well AF reared her ugly head for me this morning     Need to call the clinic and report in for duty!!  Just pray that our 2nd IUI this cycle will be successful as I am not sure how much more of this I can take!!    

Scotsgirlie - your follies are looking good!! All the best for this week and I really hope your first attempt is successful!!   

kd74 - I might be able to help you with some numbers relating to post-wash    - feel free to PM me and I will give you my hubbies last figures (which were said to be excellent)!!!!

Jovi - so sorry AF is on her way - I would ask your clinic about your LP length and see if they need to discuss prolonging it for you, if you are really only going 10 days!  So sorry the clinic is giving you mixed messages too about your tube(s)!!   .  I would be demanding to speak to your consultant and determine exactly what the your options are regarding your side with a tube and the side without!!!     I really hope you get some answers soon!!!   

savannahlu - I was the same as you for my first IUI cycle - Clomid +  OPK's + Basting.  I think this just might be the first way to do things in the US.  Now that I have full health insurance, this 2nd IUI, I will be monitored/scanned from around day 11 until ovulation, and have been given a trigger shot (stored in my fridge) that I may or may not have to take close to ovulation so they can better determine the right time for basting.  I think each cycle can be different, but they may just be letting you do this for your first cycle and see how things go, before monitoring you more in later cycles.  I will keep you posted on how I get on this month after 3 months of medicated cycles - I am eager to find out if I even have any follicles/eggs and what they are doing!!!

Tama -    How are you doing today?  Hope you are feeling better?

Hippychicky - how are you getting on?  Hope all is well?

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Huggies I'm so so sorry hun   Sending you loads of   and some      to top you up x


----------



## HippyChicky

Huggies ~ keep thinking positive, wishing you the best of luck for your 2nd attempt

I just feel so tired this time around, still feeling bloated and tight around my tummy, do I really have another 9 days to wait ?


----------



## Guest

Just popping in to wish Fran good luck for tomorrow      xxx

tama     I understand how you are feeling sweetie xxx

 everyone else   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Huggies so sorry af arrived  .  Really hoping that your next cycle will be successful honey    
Hi to everyone else, I keep popping back to check up on you all even if I dont post much.  Tama, you seem to be having a really bad time of it at the moment, I know its difficult to keep upbeat when all it seems is that you're just waiting but you will start your tx soon and it will be successful   
xx


----------



## PompeyD

Fran is Shemonkey wishing you luck for testing tomorrow? If she is lots of luck from me too        

Huggies & Tama -     Hang in there, you can do this    

 to HippyChicky, Jovi, KD and everyone else  


PompeyD


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Huggies   so sorry hun  

Fran - lots of luck for tomorrow       Will be thinking of you and   for good news.  

How's our other 2WWers doing?  

 Shemonky & Pompey  

Well ladies it's   for me, AF has arrived, didn't really get close to test day which should have been Saturday.  I'm not rushing into another one this time I need some answers from the clinic on a couple of things, gutted not to get going straight away but really need to resolve some doubts about one tube and leutal phase and feel confident about it working.  

Take care all
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Fran74

Sorry to hear your news Jovi. No wonder you're confused. SOunds like a nightmare. I think you are right to get some answers before another IUI. Good luck with whatever you do. 

Hello Pompey and Shemonkey!! Miss you guys.  
I can't test tomorrow now as we have the lovely people for ofsted in school this week so i need to keep my head together for the next couple of days. Don't want to be getting a BFN and then howling over an inspector. Will let you know friday. It is OTD day afterall. 

See ya later FFs.


----------



## Weaselwife

Jovi - so sorry.  Hope you get the questions answered and can feel positive about it working.   

Huggies - sorry  

Donna, hope you are doing well x

Tama - Keep   

Fran - good luck  

I'm going in for my trigger tomorrow.  Fingers crossed follies are ready x
WW


----------



## Huggies

Thanks girls - I know I will get there one day - just hate the first day of a new cycle! Suffering badly from cramps back and front all day today, so couldn't wait to get home and rest up!

Hippychicky - hang on in there, just think one more weekend and then hopefully the rest will pass quickly!!   

Shemonkey - Hello lovely,   hope you are well!!

Arnie - Hello!!   hope you are also well!!

Jovi - so sorry hun!!    I really hope you can get some answers at your clinic and get ready to rock and roll again in a few weeks.

Fran - wishing you all the luck in the world for Friday!! Good luck with everything going on at your school - I hope it keeps your mind occupied!!  

WW - All the best for tomorrow!!  Let us know how you get on and how big those follies have got!!  

Night night all

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## savannahlu

Huggies and Jovi - sorry it didn't happen for you this month, sharing your disappointment.   Stay strong and think positive.

Tama, hope you're feeling a bit more upbeat today.

Miss Munro and Donna, thanks for your replies. Huggie's explanation makes me feel a bit better. They obviously do it a different way in the US. Just me being paranoid and cynical again.(They did tell me at my baseline ultrasound after my last AF came, that I had a 1.1cm cyst on the right side and that was a good sign.)

To everyone in the 2ww - Come on, let's have some positive results here. Say it after me, "BFP. Yes we can. BFP. Yes we can!"    

Good luck to every one waiting on news this week.


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls!

Savannahlu - glad your feeling more confident about your treatment, i suspected they did things a little dif in the US.

Tama -   for you hun.

HippyChicky - hope the tiredness and bloated feeling passes! Have you tried any suppliments like peppermint tea? 

Daisy -  Good luck for basting, it will come in no time!

Huggies - good luck for the new cycle , everything crossed for you.

Fran -   for your test day!

SheMonkey - hellllo, hope you are ok hun.

Jovi - So sorry, we all know how you are feeling and hope you feel better soon.

WW - Hello, how are you, are them follies ready for Basting?

Scotsgirlie - i also hope your first cycle works for you. All the best.


HELLO - to anyone i have missed!!!   to all!



Nothing to report at my end girls, feeling quite normal! Am not sure what that means buy hey ho.


Good luck to everyone who has appointments today 

Donna 
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - sending lots of   to Jovi and Huggies, plus a tonne of  and  to the 2WWers and the follie growers.

LOL Fran about howling in front of ofsted -        for you xoxo

Sorry for no more personals, rushing out to a meeting and  feeling a bit low at the moment as quite stressed with work and am missing DH.  Need to get my head and heart in the right place before this cycle (although where is AF??!!!).  Acupuncture to look forward to on Friday evening so just need the next couple of days to fly by...

But hey, the sun is shining 


xoxo
kd


----------



## HippyChicky

Jovigirl

Weaselwife ~ you'll have some lovely follies ready xx

PompeyD ~ Hiya !!  

Huggies ~ how are you feeling today ?  

Just about to go to work so don't have time for more personals but here's lots of       for you all


----------



## Weaselwife

Hi everyone.

Follie update with big  I'm finally ready!! Lining 8mm, Follies: 1x18mm, 1x15mm. Pregnyl tonight at midnight then basting Friday lunch. I'm so happy we got to this stage - FINALLY! <Sigh of relief>

I'm still in shock.

To all those who are feeling  or  or  don't give up hope.

WW


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo well done WW   Those are great follies and good lining too, good luck     xxx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

well had another scan today and my follies are now 13, 14, 15 & 16.  They have given me my booster jab away with me and if I don't get a call today I am to come in for another scan in the morning.  If I'm to take the booster I will get a call between 2 and 4.  eeek.  This is going to sound mental  but I feel a bit overwhelmed today. Have been  over the silliest things - an episode of lilo and stitch to name but one.  I still have a bit of a cough and the sniffles so am going to go to bed and try and get some sleep.  Its just a quick one girls so sorry no personals.  will be on again later though.      to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

whooohooo, Scotsgirlie exciting.  Sounds very good and a nice collection of sizes.  Are you on clomid?
WW


----------



## Scotsgirlie

thanks ww - on suprecur and menopur.  we were told we could use clomid if we wanted to before IUI but it was implied the side effects would outweigh potential benefits for us. what about you??  good luck with the basting x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Scotsgirlie - hope you feel better after your lie down! Follies are sounding great!!! Well done.

WW - Aw, well done! Very pleased for you! Looks like a late night for you tonight.

Donna

xoxo


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna, I'm Dancing around today!  I'm not even thinking of the 2WW stage, just to get this far is a success for us.  Yes midnight!!  How are you doing with the waiting?  Is DH excited?  Stay positive girlie!

Scotsgirlie, clomid never worked for me once (I didn't ovulate at all).  I'm on Puregon, with Orgalutron to supress ovulation, and trigger is Pregnyl.  As Donna said rest up and save your energy for the journey ahead!

I've been taking my Brazil nuts, eating healthy.  Is there anything DH can do to help in the next day or so?  He's pretty good, takes his zinc, vitC, multi vit, not had alcohol.  Any tips please let me know.

WW


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

WW - bless you! No dancing after basting mind haha! Dh & i don't get excited anymore tbh, will only get excited when we see that heartbeat on the monitor. Sad i know but it helps a little to not get to excited. We expected first cycle to work but obviously it wasn't to be. I don't enjoy the 2WW, last month i was convinced i was pregnant and then i got a BFN. It was horrible seeing that when i though i was pregnant, so just gonna wait and see this time round. Staying positive Staying positive Staying positive lol We are only a few days apart so i hope we both have good news to share with everyone!

Donna
xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Donna,  I completely understand you and am with you on that front.  I'm doing my dancing today, and that's my milestone.  The rest - I'm realistic and we have a long term plan, so we know there are more hurdles ahead...but a day at a time 

Wishing you    and the same to everyone else reading

WW


----------



## Beanie3

ww - sending posatives vibes for you and   all goes well for you....hospital delaying starting IUI process now till next month, they want run few more tests before hand....


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hello IUI Girls,

I hope you don't mind me putting my beak in here, but I've just had the go ahead for IUI at ARGC having had humira twice for immune system problems.  Am very excited.  However, not being given stims it seems and am being asked to use a OPK from day 8, then go in for blood test on day 10.  I just wonder if this is okay, and I should be taking stims, or maybe they think because I have had 4 m/c's I ovulate well....Would love to hear stories and have a  .

Love and  

Tutu
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hello!!

Tutu - welcome to the board! Really sorry for your losses and I pray   that IUI is successful for you.  As for stims - I have only been given oral medication (Clomid/Letrozole) with IUI so far as I also ovulate on a monthly basis.  I may be given a trigger shot this month to help mature eggs if necessary nearer to ovualtion.  Not much help, but wishing you all the best for this cycle!!    

beanie - sorry your process has been delayed.  What tests are they plannign to run first?  Hopefully, the results will help determine the best tx for you!!   

WW - Excellent news on your lining and follies!!    All the best for Friday - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

Donna - Hopefully feeling normal is a very good sign!!

Kd - hope work becomes less stresfull soon and hubby comes back soon to give you a big hug!!    Pray that AF arrives soon for you so you can come join me as cycle buddies!!


Hippychicky - feeling much better today thanks - still cramping but not half as bad as yesterday.  Had a very interrupted sleep last night - think I have too much going on in my head!!!  Hope you are doing well?!

Scotsgirlie - all sounding good for you - great follies - hope you get the call soon and are ready to go!!! 

I had a few brazil nuts last night and now realise why I have never really had them before - they are awful!!  I had to chew, chew and chew and they were very tasteless - will definitely be limiting them to a few a night.  Have also been eating fresh pineapple on a daily basis too.

Love Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening Ladies,

My goodness there are pages and pages since my last post!!!

Hi Tamsin, Thank you honey. Have sent you a pm and a text. Great big hug            

Hi Donna,  How are you? Hope the 2ww is passing quickly for you.x

Hi weaselwife, I think we are almost cycle buddies!! I am hoping for +ve OPK 2moro- then hopefully basting! Good luck with the pregnyl tonight. Fingers crossed we both get a bfp!!! 

Hi Huggies, you made me chuckle- fist basting- - sounds painful . I'm so sorry the  got you  . It never gets any easier. Hope the cramps are a bit better. I agree brazil nuts aren't the tastiest thing on the planet!!


Hi Scotsgirlie, your scan results sound good. Did you have to take the booster or are you having a scan in the morning? Hope you feel better soon and that rotton cold clears off. 

Hi KD74, big hug for you lovely   . Sorry you are feeling down. I know how this ttc bussiness can get to you. Like you I also have acupunture- always helps me to feel better. Thank you for the tip off about the websites- I'll take a look. Sending you lots of love x

Hi Jovigirl, I'm so sorry the  got you  . It never gets any easier. I dont blame you for wanting answers from the clinic- I would too. It makes it so hard when your given conflicting advise  . I would suggest speaking to the consultant to get the best answers.  .

Hi savannahlu, It is confusing when even clinics in the same country have different protocols- it makes you wonder if your on the right one!!!! I'm sure their tailoring your tx to suit you. I hope tx goes well for you 

Hi missmunro, hope your ok.

Hi hippychick, sorry the 2ww is dragging for you. Hope it brings you a lovely bfp 

Hi shemonkey, How are things going with you?  

Hi PompeyD, How are you?  

Hi Fran74, wishing you the best of luck for friday   

Hi beanie_1, sorry things have been delayed for you.  

Hi Tutenkhamou, sorry for your losses honey , I am new to IUI 2! this is my 1st cycle. I am only on clomid (oral) so I dont really know anything about the other meds to offer any advice. I wish you all the best of luck with the tx though.

Hi pumpkinpixie, Thankyou for the welcome. Hope the pains are gone and your feeling better.x


As for me- I thought I might get +ve OPK this morning (cd13) as my cycles were 26 days on clomid before, but it was -ve. Hopefully it will be 2moro . Looking forward to getting started. Saw my gp today and have been signed off sick for a bit longer- am still quite down and tearfull at times, but at least being away from work is taking away a major cause of stress and allowing me to be selfish and concentrate on me for a bit. 


Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hiya,  just wanted to let you guys know that I am not triggering tonight.  Have a scan at 8:15 tomorrow so fingers crossed the follies don't get all over excited and grow too much.       Good luck with your basting WW...

Love n hugs to everyone -sorry no personals I keep promising them but I'm soooooo tired.  I'm just staying up til 11 so can take my nasal spray and then go to sleep.


----------



## Weaselwife

Scotsgirlie,      hoping they are the perfect sizes.  Let us kow how you get on tomorrow honey.  I've got to stay up until 12 to take my trigger  so know how you feel

Me very tired, so not too many personals, but just hi (again) and to:

Daisy: I am   for a + OPK for you tomorrow!!  C'mon Mrs O!!!  I need as many people as poss on the 2WW with me so we can all get through it.  I'll make an extra wish for you tonight 

Beanie - oh hun, it's   when it's delayed.  Hope you get the things you need and next cycle comes round quick for you so you can start.

Tutu - welcome!  If you ovulate then you won't need stimms, see how the 1st cycle goes and then you can make a judgement and speak to the doc if it isn't filling you with confidence.

Huggies (and anyone who can't stand Brazil nuts) - Brazil nuts must be like marmite!!!  I LOVE BRAZIL NUTS   Am I the odd one out??

Tonight I started with the pineapple, I have a juicer, so I juiced a whole pineapple, some apples then wizzed it up in the blender with some other fruit.  I'm packed full of goodness.  Can you eat too many Brazil nuts I wonder  

night
WW


----------



## kdb

Hi - a quickie for me as I have a con-call in 2 mins then an all-day meeting... errrr and I'm sooo tired...

WW - I love brazil nuts too!!!  (any nut in fact)  I have two chopped up on my cereal every morning.  Yes there is a limit - you only need about two nuts a day to get your recommended intake of selenium (and if you're taking a pregnancy multi-vit that prob has selenium in it too).  Definitely no more than eight a day.  Also, keep them in the fridge because the fat in them can make them go rancid.  (Same for pumpkin / sunflower seeds and / lin/flaxseed, also wheatgerm (which I sprinkle on my cereal as it is a good natural source of folic acid.)

Love the sound of your juice  

Good luck girls for follie growing, opks, bastings and triggers!
xoxo


----------



## Weaselwife

kd74 - thanks for the advice.  I keep my flax in the fridge but not the other...right they are in there now!

Well I feel like crap!!  Woke up, I'm hot, have nearly killed my husband and   today already.  It's the 1st time I have taken Pregnyl.  DH has just left the house very quickly - wise move!

I'm avoiding any conference calls today!!!

WW


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi girls,

Thanks WW and Daisy for your sweet welcome...Daisy, gooood luck too!  I took clomid once before and it made me bleed for 2 wks, but that i think was because I had to stop it mid cycle as they had found toxoplasmosis in my blood (this was in france where they test for that) so stopped it.  
Thanks WW; I guess one just wants to maximise chances, especially when costing so much....Still, very positive, soo excited, am trying to keep my uterus warm   and up the protein....any other advice ladies?

   to one and all

Tutu xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Tutu,

All the girlies on here are very supportive.  I understand what you mean about maximizing your chances (if someone's said it, I've done it!)
I've been keeping my tummy warm (not too hot).  I also drank a litre of milk per day as it helps grow follies and make a nice lining.  I don't know if it helped, but my follies are a lovely size and my lining is good too (so it doesn't do any harm).  Ensure you are getting a balanced diet, cut out alcohol and caffeine.  I found some non-alcoholic wine, which is pretty close to the real thing, I have a glass of that when I feel left out.


I am so    today.  Side effects of the trigger, I nearly burst out crying on the phone to a customer 

WW


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi IUI girls,

Hope you don't mind me posting here, still trying to get the hang of this! 

I'm a newbie and about to start my first round of IUI on the NHS in the next couple of weeks.

Me and my DH have been TTC for about 3 years. Over the past 2 years we have undergone numerous tests and examinations, they discovered i had PCOS and not ovulating and that I also had a septate uterus. I had an operation in March to rectify the uterus and that all seems to be ok now.

Will be starting on Clomid in the next week, don't know what to expect from it 

I know I should be feeling excited about this next stage as this is what the past 2 years has been all about but to be honest I'm feeling pretty scared about it all at the moment. I feel like i'm on a constant roller coaster ride and feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all 

I'm so glad I've found this website as it's comforting to know that there are others in similiar situations to speak too and that can offer good advice.

If anyone has any words of advice on what to expect from IUI it would be most gratefully received. 

Is there anything I should be introducing into my diet? I've cut out the obvious, alcohol and caffeine, but not sure if there is any special foods that can help?

Thanks for listening.

Sarah


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you WW and Daisy22 for msg's had bit cry last night but feeling better about it all..DH been real support...Consultant wants to do PCT now...but as long things go to plan i will start nasel spray 1st jan...but we will see... Our wedding anniversy soon so just going to think about that for now

Hope all goes well with you both and to everyone else where ever they maybe on this road of fertility...xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Daisy- thanks for the pm. I really hope today goes well for you hun I have everything crossed. Xxx    

Weaselwife –   sorry you are feeling down   Hope you feel better soon. Best of luck for this cycle xx

Donna – Hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much for you x

Huggies – hope you're okay hun and that the witch soon calms down. I love brazil nuts must be the only one. Have to say I do have them with chocolate coating sometimes....that helps 

Scotsgirlie – hiya hun. How are you feeling? x

KD74 – hi hun. Hope dh is back soon to give you a big hug. I'm having a ‘low’ time of it at the moment too so can sympathise with you. I hope you can start tx soon. Any chance it's at +ve and that's why af isn't about?

Jovigirl - I'm so very sorry the af got you   . Keep strong hun it WILL happen   x

shemonkey, How are you hun? Hope all is well x  

savannahlu – hope you are okay x

missmunro - I hope you're okay. x

hippychick – hope the 2ww flies by and that you get a lovely +ve at the end of it x

beanie_1 – hello welcome to the thread. I too am hoping to start tx in the New Year, well I'm   they will let me start in December but not sure that it will work out with timings etc and Christmas. Best of luck hun x

PompeyD – hiya hun How are you? 

Fran74 – sending you loads of 

pumpkinpixie – hiya, hope you're okay x

Tutenkhamou – sorry for your losses hun Welcome to the thread x

Scaralooloo - welcome   This is a lovely thread and all the ladies are wonderful. I've not started my IUI yet, fingers crossed it will be soon. I've taken Clomid before and didn't find it too bad. I did find that it made me a little   but I was a bit like that before too   My dh and I have also been ttc for just over three years. It's very very hard but everyone here knows how it feels and can offer   when needed, advise and loads of   Best of luck   

As for me it's cd13 and not much to report. DH has decided that we are gonna   loads this month and that will do the trick, bless him he's trying to make me feel better but after 3+ years can it really just happen without any help?! Anyway we are at it so to speak every other night   It's Harry Potter day at school today and I'm dressed as Luna Lovegood, school uniform and black cloak!!! DH said I can leave the uniform on later  

Sending out loads of   and   to everyone x

Tx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Tama 

Thanks for the reply, just got to try and stay positive I guess  and hope that everything works out. I wish you all the best as well and have fun with DH 

Best of luck to all the other IUI girls as well, i'm rooting for you all 

Sarah


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Girlies,

Hope everyone is well! Just a quick post as i'm busy busy (trying to distract myself from 2WW).

lots of s & es

oh and lots of  

Love

Donna 
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Quick question if anyone has any advice please?

I have just come across some Omega3 vitamin capsules that i bought a couple of weeks ago and i'm wondering if i'm ok to start taking these (better late than never i thought) They have other vitamins such as Vitamin A, D E & C Zinc, Selenium and a few othe multi-vitamins.

Any help would be appreciated.

Love

Donna
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Tama

Thanks for the reply..im hoping they will let me start next month  ...nurse given me needles to practice injections with into orange...keeping fingers crossed for you starting next month  ...


----------



## joeyrella

I have just come across some Omega3 vitamin capsules that i bought a couple of weeks ago and i'm wondering if i'm ok to start taking these (better late than never i thought) They have other vitamins such as Vitamin A, D E & C Zinc, Selenium and a few othe multi-vitamins.

hi donna
you're not supposed to take vitamin A whilst pregnant, so i'd give them a miss.  
whilst on the subject a lot of fish oil type vitamins also contain additional vitamin A, so always check the ingredients before you take any vitamin.


----------



## Huggies

Hi Donna - should be okay to start taking them - I was recommended to take Omega 3 by my specialist, so I am no these as well as my prenatal vitamins. (just read joeyrella's response though!! but I was definitely recommended them by my doc!!).

Daisy - hope you get that +OPK soon - glad you are off work and taking it easy - you do not need any additional stress at the moment   I am actually going to take a day off work for my insemm this month so I can relax and de-stress.  Last time I rushed straight back to work and felt horrid.

Scotsgirlie - how did you get on with your scan today - do you need to trigger tonight or straight to basting for you!??   

Kd - hope you are all day meeting went quickly.  You do know your food stuff don't you?  I am glad you only need to eat 2/3 brazil nuts a day!!  

WW - sorry you are emotional - can't wait for me to get like that this month too!! My hubby has already joked about getting a helmet to hide under for the next week or two!!   

Hi Tutu - hope you are well.  I am just following the girls advice this month too with fresh pineapple, some brazil nuts and a warm tummy!!

Hi Sarah - welcome to the board and all the best for your IUI cycle.  I totally understand being overwhelmed by it all - I still am.  I can't believe I am at the stage where my eggs are going to be monitored more than chickens!!!    Hopefully the Clomid will help you out and you don't get too many side effects - it seems to differ a lot from person to person - I didn't like it!!

beanie_1 - Hope you are feeling better and looking forward to celebrating your wedding anniversary!!     I hope you manage to get started again soon with your tx!!   

Tama - Lovely to see that hubby still feels likes trying - they are good sports when it comes to that!  Loving your outfit and I am sure you will have a lovely night tonight    Have fun and stay positive!!!  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Not much to report for me today - the witch is starting to calm down and I start my Letrozole tonight - 3 tablets (7.5mg) so hoping not to turn into a witch myself now that halloween has passed.  Other than that - taking it easy and praying for a good month!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Oh Weasel Wife  
Shame!  poor you feeling so hormonal; I sometimes think (or rather DH sometimes thinks) I am definately teetering on the wrong side of sanity, so give yourself a big   and know we are so here for a   and to tell you to battle on!!!

Hope you're feeling better,

Tutux
x
x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

thanx girls,

i'll do a bit more research before i start to take them. It does say on the bottom do not take if trying to conceive or if you are pregnant as it contains Vitamin A so maybe i should just buy the Omega 3 fish oil tablets with no other multi-vitamins in the them.

God, my stint at the pub didn't last too long, had to come home. Unfortunalty there is a non exisitant no smoking ban over here in Cyprus and where ever you go you breath in cigaratte smoke. Urgh, i couldn't take anymore!

WW - hope you feel better soon. As my DH says though we are like this for life so we should stop trying to excuse these hormonal phases (cheeky bugger)

Joeyrella - will defo avoid Vitamin A as advised, thanx!

Hope everyone else is ok and feeling good.

Donna
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hello lovelies, another short post from me   DH is now home from Poland and I should be logging off!  Promise to catch up on the weekend.

Hi Donna - as Joey says, you need to be careful of Vitamin A when TTC and pregnant.  Check the ingredient list of the supplement - if the vitamin A is "beta-carotene" then it's fine (ie, comes from fruit / veg) but if there's any mention of "pre-formed" vitamin A or "retinol" then it means it comes from animal sources which is what you want to avoid.

Pre-natal / pregnancy multi-vits (eg, Pregnacare) contain beta-carotene, but the ones my DH takes (which are cheaper!) have retinol.

Better go - poor DH is looking lonesome


----------



## kdb

Scara / Sarah - here's an old post of mine with a link to a good blog about foods, etc for TTC:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211837.msg3355632#msg3355632

Welcome honeybee, and good luck!!!



ok, really REALLY have to log off now.........


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Well hello girlies!!! I have to take my booster (Ovitrelle) at 9pm. Then am having the IUI on Saturday - I am so nervous. Really hoping it works  I have taken tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday off. I have several good sized follicles including one at 17 and one at 18.

WW - is your basting tomorrow? Good luck love 

Tama - enjoy your hubby's enthusiasm and make sure you get your money's worth out of that costume 

Sarah & honeybee - welcome babes x It can be very overwhelming and the girls here are fantastic. I've only really discovered this site in the last couple of weeks - wish had found it earlier. Its great for when you feel like you are about to be sectioned any minute - although I tend to find most people have had the same emotions/feelings which is reassuring.

If I've missed anyone I'm sorry love n hugs to all - _oooh 20 mins til booster_....


----------



## Weaselwife

Scotsgirlie,      yippeeee.  We'll be seeing each other through the 2ww!  I had my Pregnyl last night and OMG I'm so not human today - wish I'd have booked time off work   Things are really stressful at the moment workwise.  Yep Basting tomorrow at 2pm - whoop whoop.     

Sarah & Honeybee -   you're in the right place - lots of   go on here which you need sometimes!  Welcome!

Short and sweet as trying to wrap up some work stuff so I can chill out tomorrow.
WW


----------



## Scotsgirlie

WW - took my booster!!!  Is it in my head if I think I can feel my head getting a bit sore and woozy already  Yeah on 2ww together!  Comforting to know I am not going    Cause things have kind of caught me off guard this week my caseload @ work has kind of gone a bit out of control.  But I really don't care cause this is more important.  My boss kind of hinted that she would rather I wasn't off tomorrow due to sickness and other people's hols - but I was firm about it.  I might not feel ill or wierd tomorrow but then again I might and if I do last place I want to be is at work.  Hubby is off as he has to prepare his em sample so he has said I should have a pj day and stay in bed.  He'll bring me food, juice and dvds to keep me happy.   I love him....

Question:  Now I have taken the booster is there anything I should/shouldn't eat or drink?  Can I still drink the pineapple juice?


----------



## Weaselwife

Scotsgirlie,

Oh sounds like you will have a lovely day, a lot different to mine!  Your hubby sounds like mine - he keeps me very happy and makes me smile even on days like this...it's why we married them!

In answer to your question - it's important to keep taking the Pineapple as it helps make the lining sticky for implantation.  I have read on this forum that some people take it even a week after the transfer or insem.  Just pack in lots of Organic fruit and veg, and stick to the same rules as in pregnancy with regards to suppliments, fish, eggs etc.  
Today as I was feeling low, I skipped lunch   but made up for it in the afternoon and made a fresh juice in my juicer, named "Viagra" in my juicing book.  Consists of pineapple, raspberry and ice.  DH drinks them too 

lots and lots of     and for Donna too who's a couple of days ahead of us.

WW


----------



## babynumber

Hello Everyone
I am still awaiting my protocol from my clinic re drugs and costs... for my next cycle of treatment.  (I must say i am not very happy or confident with the clinic because I seem to have been waiting 2 weeks now to get an answer - I have left messages and spoken to many nurses but they just keep saying its being dealt with and the letter is in the post..Maybe im just being too demanding?! ).  Anyway.. just to ask you all a question.. what do the FSH and LH tests mean and what can I tell from my results?  I checked with the clinic and I did have these tests done when I first registered but I had never been given feedback on the results.  So I rang reception today and they had them on my record luckily.  They are LH 3.6 / FSH 13.8
What do they mean?  How do they impact on treatment? Thank you for reading!  xx


----------



## savannahlu

Evening Ladies,

Hope everyone is well. Welcome to the new ladies.

Celebrating our wedding anniersary today but feeling kinda grumpy on the Clomid. Last month I didn't have any side effects but this month is not good. Poor DH has a lot to put up with! 

Will start the OPK on Saturday afternoon, hopefully get basted middle of next week.

Re Omega 3: when I was pregnant three years ago (miscarried eventually), the doctor told me it was critical to take Omega 3 as it played a big part in the development of the baby's brain.

Why exactly is it that animal based Vitamin A should be avoided?

Scotsgirlie and WW, good luck for this weekend.

Best wishes everyone


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Morning girls!

Thanks for the advice. i think i will buy a simple omega 3 supplement only. 

  for you Savannahlu - next week will come round quickly!

Babynumber 2 -  , i defo don't think your being too demanding, at the end of the day your treatment hopefully involves a life. Be firm!

WW - good luck for basting today, it will be over in minutes!

Scotsgirlie - not long now, good luck for 2mro also.

Kd - Hi! thanks for the nutrition advice, i forgot you sent me all that info when i first joined, i wil defo look through that again.

Huggies - lets hope this month is your month    


 everyone else!

 

Love 

Donna 
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216208.msg3385774#msg3385774

  

~E~


----------

